# India Vs. Australia WC 2015



## Indian Patriot

The semi final between Indians and the Kangaroos is now on. Place your bets here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Don't think India can beat the Australians, but I do hope India gives a better fight that what the pakistanis showed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

LMAO you just do that. Give a better fight.... Already lost the game before entering the ground.


----------



## Skull and Bones

India owns ICC, we will implement 'one tappa out' for Australians. @aazidane @Doyalbaba @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Australia is favorite.

Tommorow: Toss and Pitch condition would be crucial.

If Australia Bats first then odds are 100-0 in favour of Australia.

If India bats first then odds are 50-50.

If pitch assist seamers then odds are 80-20 in favour of Australia.

If pitch is flat than odds are 50-50.

If pitch assists spinners them odds are 60-40 in favour of India.


----------



## IND151

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't think India can beat the Australians, but I do hope India gives a better fight that what the pakistanis showed today.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't think India can beat the Australians, but I do hope India gives a better fight that what the pakistanis showed today.




Pakistanis dropped two catches and their batsman scored measly 213. Had they even made 250 and held on to those catches, there was a strong chance of Pakistan beating Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

About.to.be.banned said:


> Australia is favorite.
> 
> Tommorow: Toss and Pitch condition would be crucial.
> 
> If Australia Bats first then odds are 100-0 in favour of Australia.
> 
> If India bats first them odds are 50-50.
> 
> If pitch assist seamers then odds are 80-20 in favour of Australia.
> 
> If pitch is flat than odds are 50-50.
> 
> If pitch assists spinners them odds are 60-40 in favour of India.



GHANTA India will win against Australia in a high-pressure game. Dhoni can handle pressure, maybe even Kohli. Dhawan and Rohit Sharma ki asli aukat kal bahar a jayegi.


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> LMAO you just do that. Give a better fight.... Already lost the game before entering the ground.



Now you are at your cheerleding worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game



LOL


----------



## hunter_hunted

Direct on bet i like the attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Best to luck to Team Australia and India for the Semi Finals clash.


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Now you are at your cheerleding worst.



LMAO @ rapist. LMAO Worry about Australia who are going to demolish you.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

India will win for sure


----------



## punit

Pakistan ka Afghnistan ka , Srilanka ka .............. Sabka badla lega India !! Bhag Firangi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

3 teams for asia gone . Should be hope for 4th one ???


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> LMAO @ rapist. LMAO Worry about Australia who are going to demolish you.



But I am laughing your sis' cunt off , rape product !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Indian Patriot said:


> GHANTA India will win against Australia in a high-pressure game. Dhoni can handle pressure, maybe even Kohli. Dhawan and Rohit Sharma ki asli aukat kal bahar a jayegi.




Only Dhoni, Rahane, and Kohli could survive quality attack. 

The worst performer in Ind-Aus match would be Raina. I have seen him play and he cannot play short deliveries. Even Zimbabwean attack made him sweat.

Anyway as I said, toss would be crucial. It is very difficult to chase under lights in Australia.


----------



## Indian Patriot

hunter_hunted said:


> Direct on bet i like the attitude.



ROFLOL!! It's just a phrase.


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Your entire nation is a product of rape. The whole world knows this. You cheat in exams too. LMAO



Now you are talking like me , are khun ka asar hai bete, khun ka asar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Skull and Bones said:


> India owns ICC, we will implement 'one tappa out' for Australians. @aazidane @Doyalbaba @BDforever



Our players just need to remmber this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

IND151 said:


> Our playres just need to remmber this



What does this have to do with Australia?


----------



## GodToons

Indian Patriot said:


> The semi final between Indians and the Kangaroos is now on. Place your bets here.


 
Sydney pitch is basically batting paradise. Couple of committed knocks from Indian and match may swing to India's way. But I will not bet on India, given top order is done with their centuries and can get many more adverts. here


----------



## Ragnar

Aussies should lose or we will cancel all their IPL contracts. Maxwell will score a duck. Wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Both openers will go out cheaply. Everything will depend on Kohli, Dhoni, Rahane and maybe on Raina in the last slog overs.


----------



## IND151

Indian Patriot said:


> What does this have to do with Australia?



Look post number 4


----------



## Georgeclark

Dalit said:


> Your entire nation is a product of rape. The whole world knows this. You cheat in exams too. LMAO







First look into your own shit then talk about other... BBC News - 100 Women 2014: Raped for punishment in Pakistan


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Skull and Bones said:


> India owns ICC, we will implement 'one tappa out' for Australians. @aazidane @Doyalbaba @BDforever


Nobody is interested to your shameless robbery in broad day light anymore.Go bribe your umpire to save your *** against Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Doyalbaba said:


> Nobody is interested to your shameless robbery in broad day light anymore.Go bribe your umpire to save your *** against Australia.


are oto kheppish ken .............tora khelte na parle amder ki dos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

bangladeshis and their dreams of playing cricket. At least the losers now know what ICC is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

India is going to WIN tomorrow. Mark my words.


----------



## SrNair

farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game




For the first time I wished for a Pakistan's victory in this quarter final 
.Australian already returned to their old behaviour of arrogancy.

Wahab Riaz was just an awesome bowler.He played very well.But at the end of game Watson showed his attitude towards wahab through mouth instead of bat.
Pakistans fielding was a disaster.


Australia has good chance in semifinal.
I hope semifinal would be tough.


----------



## Great Sachin

Doyalbaba said:


> Nobody is interested to your shameless robbery in broad day light anymore.Go bribe your umpire to save your *** against Australia.


use ice

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## protest

farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game



I too feel the same. If India could make some 300 tomorrow. It has 80% chance of winning.


----------



## Indian Patriot

protest said:


> I too feel the same. If India could make some 300 tomorrow. It has 80% chance of winning.



You expect India to post 300+ against Australia? Starc, Johnson and company will not let India post even 250.


----------



## protest

Indian Patriot said:


> You expect India to post 300+ against Australia? Starc, Johnson and company will not let India post even 250.



Just have to see off starc. Other bowlers can easily be played. Fifth bowling option is weak for Australia. Hold on to your wickets and burst out at the end.

If Australia has good bowlers we have great batsmen. Just wait and watch. 320 is on the cards.


----------



## halupridol

We will win....


----------



## third eye

SwAggeR said:


> I can only sympathies with you for being unwanted rape product .





Dalit said:


> Your entire nation is a product of rape. The whole world knows this. You cheat in exams too. LMAO



Will you gents please grow up.

.. and till then please shut up & desist from such stupid & inflamatory posts.

@ webmaster , @Horus @waz .. and whoever else is in charge or responsible : Can we please have some moderation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

Match venue toh batao.. Kahin Perth mein khila diya muh chupana padega humein


----------



## Indian Patriot

A$HU said:


> Match venue toh batao.. Kahin Perth mein khila diya muh chupana padega humein



I think Adelaide. Waise bhi kya farak parta hai, for Indian team all australia pitches are the same.


----------



## TejasMk3

A$HU said:


> Match venue toh batao.. Kahin Perth mein khila diya muh chupana padega humein


SCG, so should be a bit spin friendly.

But I think match will be hard, lets see.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game


nice try with the jinx boy.


----------



## Srinivas

I rate this Australian team lower than Steve waughs team and pointings team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Old stats about SCG and about Indian performance in that ground. I guess that azad Pakistan2009 guy can help.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Srinivas said:


> I rate this Australian team lower than Steve waughs team and pointings team.



That is true, but India also lacks the proper team. You cannot expect rohit sharma and dhawan to build a 100 run partnership. It will be a miracle if they can get to double figures.


----------



## lightoftruth

*Should India Win The World Cup?
India has stormed into the semi-finals of the ICC Cricket World Cup and are now a step closer to the coveted 'Champions' title for the third time. As most of India roots for the boys in blue, sociologist Ashis Nandy feels that winning the World Cup might just make India's macho and hyper masculine nationalism more intense. Over the last few months, there seems to have been an effort to make a pluralistic India into a homogenized Hindu state where the space for dissent has diminished, churches are regularly 'robbed', talk of religious conversion is rampant, and there's banning of many things, including beef. In case India wins the World Cup, the fear is that majoritarian nationalism will become more aggressive.*


*So, do you think it is a good idea for India to win the World Cup?*

1.Of course, it is. Why mix sports and politics? If the players have worked hard, they deserve to win.
2.What's wrong with you? Indian team winning the World Cup is a matter of pride for the entire nation, minorities included. Every Indian should be proud if the team does well.
3.No. Sports is often an expression of vigorous, in-your-face nationalism which may not be healthy for a society as diverse as ours.
4.Who cares?

Should India Win The World Cup? : Outlook Opinion Poll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> Old stats about SCG and about Indian performance in that ground. I guess that azad Pakistan2009 guy can help.



He must be in a Trauma at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Who the fcuk is ashish nandy?


----------



## Srinivas

Indian Patriot said:


> That is true, but India also lacks the proper team. You cannot expect rohit sharma and dhawan to build a 100 run partnership. It will be a miracle if they can get to double figures.



There is only one thing that is working on these pitches, patience to stay there and rotating the strike to ease the pressure.
If the Indian openers can do that well and stay calm until 12 or 13 th over with 5 or 6 run rate, they have done their job.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

If India wins against Australia, it would lift world cup.

Final is in Australia and Indian bowling is more potent on Australian pitch than that of NewZealand. In Newzealand you have to bowl a lot fuller than Australia in order to get wickets.Indian attack has adapted to bowling short which is the ideal legth to bowl in Australia.

Biggest drawback for Newzealand in this competition has been that they have not played a single game in Australia, even though final is going to take place in Australia (MCG).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

About.to.be.banned said:


> If India wins against Australia, it would lift world cup.
> 
> Final is in Australia and Indian bowling is more potent on Australian pitch than that of NewZealand. In Newzealand you have to bowl a lot fuller than Australia in order to get wickets.Indian attack has adapted to bowling short which is the ideal legth to bowl in Australia.
> 
> Biggest drawback for Newzealand in this competition has been that they have not played a single game in Australia, even though final is going to take place in Australia (MCG).



DO NOT EVER bowl short to an australian batsman, that ball will be out of the stadium. Unlike in India where pace bowling means 120 km/h the aussies have grown up playing short-pitched stuff. Bowl yorkers, bowl outswing, inswing anything but do not bowl short. 

Why the hell do you want to bowl bouncers at batsmen like warner, clarke, smith and maxwell? The score will be 350+ if Indians are stupid enough to bowl bouncers at Australia.


----------



## Indian Patriot

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Change your user name. It doesn't suits with your comment.



u talking to me?


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

C


Indian Patriot said:


> Don't think India can beat the Australians, but I do hope India gives a better fight that what the pakistanis showed today.


Change your user name. It doesn't suits with your comment


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Indian Patriot said:


> DO NOT EVER bowl short to an australian batsman, that ball will be out of the stadium. Unlike in India where pace bowling means 120 km/h the aussies have grown up playing short-pitched stuff. Bowl yorkers, bowl outswing, inswing anything but do not bowl short.
> 
> Why the hell do you want to bowl bouncers at batsmen like warner, clarke, smith and maxwell? The score will be 350+ if Indians are stupid enough to bowl bouncers at Australia.




All three Indian pacers are bowling at 140 Kmph+ with Yadav even reaching 150's. And today Australians struggled against short bowling. Short bowling is counterproductive when boundaries are short. Everyone struggles against short deliveries when bowled in larger grounds.

In this tournament, Indian bowling has been more reliable than batting. It was bowling which won India match against South Africa as score of 308 is not enough in today's ODIs.



Srinivas said:


> I rate this Australian team lower than Steve waughs team and pointings team.




Koi shak.

In Pointing's era, everone knew that Australia would win WC without doubt. They had three bowlers (Mcgrath, Lee, and Gillespee) who could swing the ball at 160 Kmph+ speed. In this WC, no bowler has even touched 160 once.

This Australian attack may be good but there is very good chance that Indian batting may prevail. In front of that attack, Rohit, Dhawan, and Raina would have been lucky to score in double digits.

India's biggest asset in this and last WC is and was Dhoni. He is probably best captain any team had atm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marbella

he is being realistic. 


The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> C
> Change your user name. It doesn't suits with your comment


----------



## Parul

Though I want India to Win the World CUP. However, my mind says that Final will be between Chokers and Australia & Chokers going to Win the World CUP.


----------



## kaku1

Клара said:


> Though I want India to Win the World CUP. However, my mind says that Final will be between Chokers and Australia & Chokers going to Win the World CUP.


Bhai, har wc pe main yehe sunta aaya hun.


----------



## Parul

kaku1 said:


> Bhai, har wc pe main yehe sunta aaya hun.



On finals days, we'll know who has last laugh. Book Marking the Post and will quote you whenever I shall return back to Defence.pk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> C
> Change your user name. It doesn't suits with your comment



Go and f*** yourself you pimply teenager. I don't need advise from pancakes like you on what I should post. Pata nahi kahan kahan se chale ate hai saale.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Straya will smash India.They bat all the way upto #11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

About.to.be.banned said:


> All three Indian pacers are bowling at 140 Kmph+ with Yadav even reaching 150's. And today Australians struggled against short bowling. Short bowling is counterproductive when boundaries are short. Everyone struggles against short deliveries when bowled in larger grounds.
> 
> In this tournament, Indian bowling has been more reliable than batting. It was bowling which won India match against South Africa as score of 308 is not enough in today's ODIs.



Bowling short-pitch to Australians in Australia is like bowling spin to Indians in India. Indians have grown up playing spin all their life. Shane warn looks like a bangladeshi when he bowls spin against India. The Australians have grown up playing bouncers. Maxwell certainly did not struggle against short-pitch bowling and you can be rest assured that street thug David Warner will not struggle either. Pretend you are an Australian who is thinking of using spin to suffocate Indian batsmen. This one sounds just as ridiculous. 

Umesh Yadav is fast, Shami can bowl fast now and then. Shami is not Varun Aaron to consistently bowl at 145 km. Mohit Sharma is a slow-ball bowler. God help India if M. Sharma decides to bowl short. 

Indian bowling may have been effective. Indian short-pitch bowling is certainly not. Australians struggle against quality slow-bowlers and spinners. They have grown up playing on hard, green wickets. They are used to 150 km, they are not used to 100-120 km well placed deliveries that are hard to put away. 



About.to.be.banned said:


> Koi shak.
> 
> In Pointing's era, everone knew that Australia would win WC without doubt. They had three bowlers (Mcgrath, Lee, and Gillespee) who could swing the ball at 160 Kmph+ speed. In this WC, no bowler has even touched 160 once.
> 
> This Australian attack may be good but there is very good chance that Indian batting may prevail. In front of that attack, Rohit, Dhawan, and Raina would have been lucky to score in double digits.
> 
> India's biggest asset in this and last WC is and was Dhoni. He is probably best captain any team had atm.



McGrath never exceeded 130 km. It was his consistency and placement which troubled opposite batsmen. That fellow can bowl at the same spot for 10 overs without a miss. Gillespie was not that fast, he was good but not fast. Lee was something else but he never bowled at 160 km every delivery. That puts too much stress on the shoulders. 

Johnson may have been a one trick pony in the ashes but Starc is a good bowler. India has only Kohli and Dhoni to depend upon. Raina will be thrown bouncers from the first delivery itself, poor kid cannot play short-pitch stuff. Sir Jadeja, the less said about him the better. 

It's their batsmen which will trouble India. Watson is unpredictable. But that hoodlum warner, aaron finch, smith, maxwell, clarke, faulkner, haddin all have good records against India and very recent ones.


----------



## zip

Indian Patriot said:


> Bowling short-pitch to Australians in Australia is like bowling spin to Indians in India. Indians have grown up playing spin all their life. Shane warn looks like a bangladeshi when he bowls spin against India. The Australians have grown up playing bouncers. Maxwell certainly did not struggle against short-pitch bowling and you can be rest assured that street thug David Warner will not struggle either. Pretend you are an Australian who is thinking of using spin to suffocate Indian batsmen. This one sounds just as ridiculous.
> 
> Umesh Yadav is fast, Shami can bowl fast now and then. Shami is not Varun Aaron to consistently bowl at 145 km. Mohit Sharma is a slow-ball bowler. God help India if M. Sharma decides to bowl short.
> 
> Indian bowling may have been effective. Indian short-pitch bowling is certainly not. Australians struggle against quality slow-bowlers and spinners. They have grown up playing on hard, green wickets. They are used to 150 km, they are not used to 100-120 km well placed deliveries that are hard to put away.
> 
> 
> 
> McGrath never exceeded 130 km. It was his consistency and placement which troubled opposite batsmen. That fellow can bowl at the same spot for 10 overs without a miss. Gillespie was not that fast, he was good but not fast. Lee was something else but he never bowled at 160 km every delivery. That puts too much stress on the shoulders.
> 
> Johnson may have been a one trick pony in the ashes but Starc is a good bowler. India has only Kohli and Dhoni to depend upon. Raina will be thrown bouncers from the first delivery itself, poor kid cannot play short-pitch stuff. Sir Jadeja, the less said about him the better.
> 
> It's their batsmen which will trouble India. Watson is unpredictable. But that hoodlum warner, aaron finch, smith, maxwell, clarke, faulkner, haddin all have good records against India and very recent ones.


Whatever you say if they bowl like today and the pitch is similar I expect India to score more than 300 ..Your opinion is right for seaming bouncy pitches ..

Rohit sharma is a moody player ..very talented one ..If he is in form he can do greater harm to opposition than any other indian batsman ..If we get a good start in batting then it will be indias match irrespective of toss


----------



## ozzy22

Nice one @SpArK for giving a negative rating to @Dalit for that comment but at the same time didn’t see fit to give one to Indian patriot for that polio comment.  Tell me honesty which is the worst comment out of the two?


----------



## metronome

it'll be a huge upset if we manage to derail the Aussie juggernaut

Aus are an amazing cricketing nation, they were a weak team of noobs in 2011, 4 years later.. back to being the monsters they're known to be, and on home soil 

just hope no repeat of 2003, and that we give them a better fight than our western neighbors did  

I've been reverse jinxing team India all thru the cup so far and it's worked but now it's time to face the reality, they've played very well to make the semis, proud of these guys.. next time we'll be the team to beat again 

so here's hoping for an upset !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

ozzy22 said:


> Nice one @SpArK for giving a negative rating to @Dalit for that comment but at the same time didn’t see fit to give one to Indian patriot for that polio comment.  Tell me honesty which is the worst comment out of the two?



Rapist/Polio Hmmm?

Plus who started it.


----------



## utraash

lightoftruth said:


> *Should India Win The World Cup?
> India has stormed into the semi-finals of the ICC Cricket World Cup and are now a step closer to the coveted 'Champions' title for the third time. As most of India roots for the boys in blue, sociologist Ashis Nandy feels that winning the World Cup might just make India's macho and hyper masculine nationalism more intense. Over the last few months, there seems to have been an effort to make a pluralistic India into a homogenized Hindu state where the space for dissent has diminished, churches are regularly 'robbed', talk of religious conversion is rampant, and there's banning of many things, including beef. In case India wins the World Cup, the fear is that majoritarian nationalism will become more aggressive.*
> 
> 
> *So, do you think it is a good idea for India to win the World Cup?*
> 
> 1.Of course, it is. Why mix sports and politics? If the players have worked hard, they deserve to win.
> 2.What's wrong with you? Indian team winning the World Cup is a matter of pride for the entire nation, minorities included. Every Indian should be proud if the team does well.
> 3.No. Sports is often an expression of vigorous, in-your-face nationalism which may not be healthy for a society as diverse as ours.
> 4.Who cares?
> 
> Should India Win The World Cup? : Outlook Opinion Poll


Kha se dundha is bakwaas ko ..... Pagal bhi thoda soch lete par is writer ne toh bus ....


----------



## Bornubus

India already won the world cup few days Back ---- and i personally want to see NZ to win the Alternative World Cup


----------



## ozzy22

protest said:


> Rapist/Polio Hmmm?
> 
> Plus who started it.


Your comparing dalit making a comment about the outcome of the match to a member bringing up polio? Which by the way has received 4 likes and the rape comment came after the polio comment.


----------



## metronome

I thought that was a hilarious exchange, "you polio madarch..." "no, you rapist, go f&*k your m.." 

and RazPak is back again, hunting hindu dotheads


----------



## Mike_Brando

Doyalbaba said:


> Nobody is interested to your shameless robbery in broad day light anymore.Go bribe your umpire to save your *** against Australia.


Shameless robbery!!Man,accept the fact that your BD teram is nothing but a big joke.Your team played like a sissy and got it's a$$ whooped by a much superior Indian team.Plus you didn't deserve to qualify for the A/F,you did only because of that biased umpiring decision against Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ozzy22 said:


> Nice one @SpArK for giving a negative rating to @Dalit for that comment but at the same time didn’t see fit to give one to Indian patriot for that polio comment.  Tell me honesty which is the worst comment out of the two?



Have u checked the barrage of comments or just this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mike_Brando

Indian Patriot said:


> Who the fcuk is ashish nandy?


He is a certified Bengali commie a$$hole who is known for making all kinds of anti-national statements.Man,sometimes i feel extremely sad because these people are defaming the entire patriotic Bengali community by constantly making anti-national statements!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

SpArK said:


> Have u checked the barrage of comments or just this one?
> 
> View attachment 204923


Have you checked who went off topic first with the offensive post?


----------



## SwAggeR

Клара said:


> He must be in a Trauma at the moment.



As if he must have been expecting Pakistan to win against Aussies.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Skull and Bones said:


> India owns ICC, we will implement 'one tappa out' for Australians. @aazidane @Doyalbaba @BDforever


Bhai its one tappa one hand, just to clarify


----------



## SwAggeR

ozzy22 said:


> Have you checked who went off topic first with the offensive post?



In which thread ??



Butchcassidy said:


> Bhai its one tappa one hand, just to clarify



Catch by one hand after ball bumps off from ground for the first time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

To all the weak-willed Indian members out here who even dreamed of the odds being completely in favour
of Australia : know your cricket.

We have seen Team India's performance in all their 7 matches so far...comparatively it was somewhat better than Australia's streak. Our batting, bowling, fielding is all at top form. We have just as many chances to win this match as Australia does, in fact as per me, even higher chances, no matter what the conditions might be, we have the capability to adapt and work out a strategy to beat the opponents, trust Dhoni with that.

Underline is, we are the defending champions, and we've been playing like that.

What I'd like to say finally is that this match is easily going to be the most awesome one in this whole tournament. I don't think even the Finals will generate as much heat as this does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lasttry

Australia have fielding liabilities in the form of Watson and Clarke, not to mention Johnson, Starc and Hazlewood are no match foe Shami, Umesh and Mohit in the field. India will score 20 more due to this and stop 20 more due to our better fielding. This will determine the match.

And of course Ashwin v Maxwell.



Gessler said:


> To all the weak-willed Indian members out here who even dreamed of the odds being completely in favour
> of Australia : know your cricket.
> 
> We have seen Team India's performance in all their 7 matches so far...comparatively it was somewhat better than Australia's streak. Our batting, bowling, fielding is all at top form. We have just as many chances to win this match as Australia does, in fact as per me, even higher chances, no matter what the conditions might be, we have the capability to adapt and work out a strategy to beat the opponents, trust Dhoni with that.
> 
> Underline is, we are the defending champions, and we've been playing like that.
> 
> What I'd like to say finally is that this match is easily going to be the most awesome one in this whole tournament. I don't think even the Finals will generate as much heat as this does.



could not agree more, im leaning towards an India win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

India has been the most consistent side in this tournament with 100% record & 100% strike rate when it comes to bowling out the opponents. Every win has been convincing.. even NZ had a close call in couple of matches, Aussies haven't been that convincing as Indians... & it's pretty much advantage India in the semi-final! SCG will have equal number of support for both the sides.. & India thrives on big match pressure! Don't get swayed away by pre-tournament results. That will count for nothing, come 26th March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Gessler said:


> To all the weak-willed Indian members out here who even dreamed of the odds being completely in favour
> of Australia : know your cricket.
> 
> We have seen Team India's performance in all their 7 matches so far...comparatively it was somewhat better than Australia's streak. Our batting, bowling, fielding is all at top form. We have just as many chances to win this match as Australia does, in fact as per me, even higher chances, no matter what the conditions might be, we have the capability to adapt and work out a strategy to beat the opponents, trust Dhoni with that.
> 
> Underline is, we are the defending champions, and we've been playing like that.
> 
> What I'd like to say finally is that this match is easily going to be the most awesome one in this whole tournament. I don't think even the Finals will generate as much heat as this does.




The thing which throws your argument out of the window is that , India is still to register win over Australia on this 4 month long stay in Australia. But NVM if I were Australian , I would wish for Indian opener to be dismissed very early in the game otherwise if they stick together till drinks then it may be curtains for Aussies in this WC edition.


----------



## SwAggeR

Who else will want Jadega replaced with Binny ??

If India put up 300+ score on the boards then Aussies would be tested really hard.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

SwAggeR said:


> Who else will want Jadega replaced with Binny ??
> 
> If India put up 300+ score on the boards then Aussies would be tested really hard.




Depends upon Pitch.

If pitch has spin in it, them Jadeja or other leg spinner should play.

If pitch favors fast bowlers then either Bhuvneshwar kumar or Binny should replace Jadeja.

The problem with Binny is that this new format (fielding regulations) and change is batting attitude has left no place for medium pacers in one day cricket. It is either genuine fast bowlers or spinners.


----------



## Ratatat

Even though Pakistan lost the match, they have won the hearts of true cricket fans


----------



## SwAggeR

About.to.be.banned said:


> Depends upon Pitch.
> 
> If pitch has spin in it, them Jadeja or other leg spinner should play.
> 
> If pitch favors fast bowlers then either Bhuvneshwar kumar or Binny should replace Jadeja.
> 
> The problem with Binny is that this new format (fielding regulations) and change is batting attitude has left no place for medium pacers in one day cricket. It is either genuine fast bowlers or spinners.



First Quarter Final was played at SCG, what does that tell you about pitch ??


----------



## metronome

JanjaWeed said:


> India has been the most consistent side in this tournament with 100% record & 100% strike rate when it comes to bowling out the opponents. Every win has been convincing.. even NZ had a close call in couple of matches, Aussies haven't been that convincing as Indians... & it's pretty much advantage India in the semi-final! SCG will have equal number of support for both the sides.. & India thrives on big match pressure! Don't get swayed away by pre-tournament results. That will count for nothing, come 26th March.


o ji ghee shakkar, crack?, Katy Perry's twat.. whatever you fancy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## About.to.be.banned

SwAggeR said:


> First Quarter Final was played at SCG, what does that tell you about pitch ??




SCG has historically being a batsman friendly wicket with little bit if spin in it. But Semifinal is a week away and Kangaroos could leave a lot of grass on that wicket.

True nature of that wicket would be known only on 26th.


----------



## SwAggeR

For your update guys

SA 408 against west Indies and Aussies 376 against SL came on this very ground and in this very WC edition.



About.to.be.banned said:


> SCG has historically being a batsman friendly wicket with little bit if spin in it. But Semifinal is a week away and Kangaroos could leave a lot of grass on that wicket.
> 
> True nature of that wicket would be known only on 26th.



So you can hope for spin less turf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Клара said:


> Though I want India to Win the World CUP. However, my mind says that Final will be between Chokers and Australia & Chokers going to Win the World CUP.


jab bhi bolna ulta hi bolna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Ratatat said:


> Even though Pakistan lost the match, they have won the hearts of true cricket fans



Except for Wahab's one fiery spell , nothing was worthy of being called good cricketing skills on parts of Pakistani team .


----------



## jaatram

Ratatat said:


> Even though Pakistan lost the match, they have won the hearts of true cricket fans


are you fcukin kidding me?



metronome said:


> o ji ghee shakkar, crack?, Katy Perry's twat.. whatever you fancy


i love that bit about katy perry's twat. Where can I apply?


----------



## deckingraj

About.to.be.banned said:


> SCG has historically being a batsman friendly wicket with little bit if spin in it. But Semifinal is a week away and Kangaroos could leave a lot of grass on that wicket.
> 
> True nature of that wicket would be known only on 26th.


well the way our bowling is going i doubt they will do that...however they will make sure it doesn't spin...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Клара said:


> Though I want India to Win the World CUP. However, my mind says that Final will be between Chokers and Australia & Chokers going to Win the World CUP.


Always playing safe as usual. Don't worry.. India will do the business this time around!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

SwAggeR said:


> The thing which throws your argument out of the window is that , India is still to register win over Australia on this 4 month long stay in Australia. But NVM if I were Australian , I would wish for Indian opener to be dismissed very early in the game otherwise if they stick together till drinks then it may be curtains for Aussies in this WC edition.



Pre-tournament matches are not to be pondered over that much because as usual no one will really 
play to win in those...as of India, we spent all that time trying out strategies and testing our players rather
than concentrate on victory. The result is a fit, determined and forward-looking lineup to play in the WC.

Pre-tournament even England seemed a formidable side, but in the actual game we've seen they're one of
the worst-performing teams overall.


----------



## metronome

jaatram said:


> i love that bit about katy perry's twat. Where can I apply?


australia se jitwado, seedhe home delivery karwata hoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

metronome said:


> australia se jitwado, seedhe home delivery karwata hoon..


I don't want the artificial one


----------



## JanjaWeed

metronome said:


> o ji ghee shakkar, crack?, Katy Perry's twat.. whatever you fancy


crack.. & Katy Perry's twat? that would be a deadly combo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

jaatram said:


> I don't want the artificial one





JanjaWeed said:


> crack.. & Katy Perry's twat? that would be a deadly combo!



first get us the win, aashirwaad later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

metronome said:


> first get us the win, aashirwaad later


I will make you eat a hotdog with your own sausage .... do you feel me metronome?



Heena Qureshi said:


> Good luck India. Play well and win it.
> 
> One of the Indian called me flase flagger for cheering up for Pakistan and couple of Pakistanis called me hindu for trying to correct them. Anyways I got that I have to be ignore people to stay around.


hello ji ... don't worry apka badla hum zaroor lenge. 



JanjaWeed said:


> crack.. & Katy Perry's twat? that would be a deadly combo!


Yeh pagal bana raha hai ...


----------



## Mr.Nair

Ratatat said:


> Even though Pakistan lost the match, they have won the hearts of true cricket fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Heena Qureshi said:


> Good luck India. Play well and win it.
> 
> One of the *Indian called me flase flagger for cheering up for Pakistan *and couple of Pakistanis called me hindu for trying to correct them. Anyways I got that I have to be ignore people to stay around.


how can indian can call you FF for supporting pakistan


----------



## Indian Patriot

It is best to ignore certain members rather than wasting time on them. Another irritating creature is spamming this thread with his complaints. People can't even discuss a topic in peace.


----------



## Gessler

Dhoni is, without a doubt, the best Captain in this World Cup.

He deserves every bit of praise showered on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Why can't India face an easier team like NZ or west indies? These kangaroos had to come and spoil the party.


----------



## NKVD

Indian Patriot said:


> Why can't India face an easier team like NZ or west indies? These kangaroos had to come and spoil the party.


These kangaroos are not like 2003 that team was on whole different levels India beaten this present team before.


----------



## Indian Patriot

NKVD said:


> These kangaroos are not like 2003 that team was on whole different levels India beaten this present team before.



These kangaroos still have starc and clarke. And that mad max maxwell.


----------



## Gessler

Indian Patriot said:


> These kangaroos still have starc and clarke. And that mad max maxwell.



Try scaring me with a list of Australian names.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Gessler said:


> Try scaring me with a list of Australian names.



warner
smith
finch
clarke
watson
johnson
faulkner
starc
haddin


----------



## SR-91

Indian Patriot said:


> Both openers will go out cheaply. Everything will depend on Kohli, Dhoni, Rahane and maybe on Raina in the last slog overs.




In Order for India to win, both openers need to bat well till 15th over. If they both get a good start, this will give confidence to other players and they can play their shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Indian Patriot said:


> warner
> smith
> finch
> clarke
> watson
> johnson
> faulkner
> starc
> haddin


Smith is concern... 
Finch ... not consistent 
Clarke ... out of form 
watson ... too slow to start 
Johnson .... kind of fragile
faulkner .... IPL contract 
starc ... just 10 overs tackle him with care 
haddin .... has been

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Indian Patriot said:


> warner
> smith
> finch
> clarke
> watson
> johnson
> faulkner
> starc
> haddin



not scarier than -

Rohit Sharma
Shikar Dhawan
Virat Kohli
Ajinkya Rahane
Suresh Raina
MS Dhoni
Ravindra Jadeja
Ravichandran Ashwin
Mohammed Shami
Umesh Yadav
Mohit Sharma

Trust me, this game is gonne be anything BUT one-sided. Even the thought of it being one sided is a joke
that only the confused, weak-minded people would believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Gessler said:


> not scarier than -
> 
> Rohit Sharma
> Shikar Dhawan
> Virat Kohli
> Ajinkya Rahane
> Suresh Raina
> MS Dhoni
> Ravindra Jadeja
> Ravichandran Ashwin
> Mohammed Shami
> Umesh Yadav
> Mohit Sharma
> 
> Trust me, this game is gonne be anything BUT one-sided. Even the thought of it being one sided is a joke
> that only the confused, weak-minded people would believe in.


I agree

It will be one hell of a match 
even 250 would be a competitive score for both teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

SR-91 said:


> In Order for India to win, both openers need to bat well till 15th over. If they both get a good start, this will give confidence to other players and they can play their shots.



I salute your optimism if you think those 2 cartoons can survive 15 overs against johnson, starc and hazelwood in australian pitches.


----------



## Gessler

Indian Patriot said:


> I salute your optimism if you think those 2 cartoons can survive 15 overs against johnson, starc and hazelwood in australian pitches.



I see why you have 6 negative ratings out of just 900 posts.



45'22' said:


> I agree
> 
> It will be one hell of a match
> even 250 would be a competitive score for both teams



Yep, scoring 300 would be an extremely difficult challenge for either team...but even chasing 250 can be difficult
as both teams feature great bowling attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Indian Patriot said:


> I salute your optimism if you think those 2 cartoons can survive 15 overs against johnson, starc and hazelwood in australian pitches.


Cartoon....remember the champions trophy lol
Dhawan can stay and score a century on any given day 
besides Hazzlewood is overrated and Johnson and Starc are no better than Steyn and Wahab 

You are expecting too much from Aussies
It will be a good match

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Against Australian bowling, our trump cards are likely to be -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Gessler said:


> not scarier than -
> 
> Rohit Sharma
> Shikar Dhawan
> Virat Kohli
> Ajinkya Rahane
> Suresh Raina
> MS Dhoni
> Ravindra Jadeja
> Ravichandran Ashwin
> Mohammed Shami
> Umesh Yadav
> Mohit Sharma
> 
> Trust me, this game is gonne be anything BUT one-sided. Even the thought of it being one sided is a joke
> that only the confused, weak-minded people would believe in.



Don't comment like a braindead bangladeshi fan. This is just a game so chill, there is nothing strong minded or wek minded here. It is you who sounds like you got an inferiority complex. What I am saying is simple realism.

Rohit Sharma does not stand a chance against Finch and neither is Dhawan better than Warner.

Kohli is good

Rahane is not better than clarke.

Raina cannot face short bowling. Give me Watson anyday.

Dhoni is good, so is Smith

Faulkner is better than Sir Jadeja any day. 

Ashwin will struggle against Maxwell

Starc is better than Yadav

Johnson is better than Shami

Hazelwood is better than Mohit. 

This is a game of cricket. And if you think a chamcha like jadeja or a cartoon like dhawan are better athletes than Finch and Maxwell you need a brain check-up. The only Indian batsmen who can intimidate opposition are Kohli and Dhoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

45'22' said:


> Cartoon....remember the champions trophy lol
> Dhawan can stay and score a century on any given day
> besides Hazzlewood is overrated and Johnson and Starc are no better than Steyn and Wahab
> 
> You are expecting too much from Aussies
> It will be a good match



Don't worry...he's a blind worshiper. You know this thing about blind worshipers, till the point of reality, they live in dreams, after reality strikes, they live in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Gessler said:


> I see why you have 6 negative ratings out of just 900 posts..



Don't fcking troll here not when you have 10 negative ratings yourself. Sissy girl.


----------



## Gessler

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't comment like a braindead bangladeshi fan. This is just a game so chill, there is nothing strong minded or wek minded here. It is you who sounds like you got an inferiority complex. What I am saying is simple realism.
> 
> Rohit Sharma does not stand a chance against Finch and neither is Dhawan better than Warner.
> 
> Kohli is good
> 
> Rahane is not better than clarke.
> 
> Raina cannot face short bowling. Give me Watson anyday.
> 
> Dhoni is good, so is Smith
> 
> Faulkner is better than Sir Jadeja any day.
> 
> Ashwin will struggle against Maxwell
> 
> Starc is better than Yadav
> 
> Johnson is better than Shami
> 
> Hazelwood is better than Mohit.
> 
> This is a game of cricket. And if you think a chamcha like jadeja or a cartoon like dhawan are better athletes than Finch and Maxwell you need a brain check-up. The only Indian batsmen who can intimidate opposition are Kohli and Dhoni.



Read reply to @45'22', Mr. Worshiper.

I'd rather avoid getting dirty with your likes before the match even starts...I'll make you eat your words after it's done
though. So stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

45'22' said:


> Cartoon....remember the champions trophy lol
> Dhawan can stay and score a century on any given day
> besides Hazzlewood is overrated and Johnson and Starc are no better than Steyn and Wahab
> 
> You are expecting too much from Aussies
> It will be a good match



Why don't you go back a few more years and talk about 2011 WC? You want me to remember Champions trophy, sure I will. But will you remember the test series and ODI matches that took place in Australia few months back?



Gessler said:


> Read reply to @45'22', Mr. Worshiper.
> 
> I'd rather avoid getting dirty with your likes before the match even starts...I'll make you eat your words after it's done
> though. So stick around.



Join your ranks with the bangladeshis. They also believe they were cheated by India and think their pathetic team is better than India. 

Problem with you brain-dead fans is you cannot see reality. Rahane better than Maxwell, yea for sure.


----------



## Gessler

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't fcking troll here not when you have 10 negative ratings yourself. Sissy girl.



Atleast I have more Thanks than I have posts...and wow, 10 negative ratings out of 3200 posts and 6 negative
ratings out of 900 posts is entirely different thing.

And you are talking about cricket when you don't even know what an _average_ means.

@Indian Patriot Where are you hiding now, you bitch. Come and reply to me.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Gessler said:


> Atleast I have more Thanks than I have posts...and wow, 10 negative ratings out of 3200 posts and 6 negative
> ratings out of 900 posts is entirely different thing.
> 
> And you are talking about cricket when you don't even know what an _average_ means.



Thats like a good girl, take a calculator and calculate who has how many likes and negative points. Dumb a$$.

Don't teach me cricket when you fcking don't know the difference between a jadeja and a faulkner. TROLL somehwere else you pathetic loser.


----------



## rajnikant

SwAggeR said:


> In which thread ??
> 
> 
> 
> Catch by one hand after ball bumps off from ground for the first time .


One tip one hand out.
And tell Aussies sidha ground se bhar jaana b out hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Indian Patriot said:


> Why don't you go back a few more years and talk about 2011 WC? You want me to remember Champions trophy, sure I will. But will you remember the test series and ODI matches that took place in Australia few months back?
> 
> 
> 
> Join your ranks with the bangladeshis. They also believe they were cheated by India and think their pathetic team is better than India.
> 
> Problem with you brain-dead fans is you cannot see reality. Rahane better than Maxwell, yea for sure.


Let's talk something latest 
how about 7 consecutive wins 
Win against RSA,WI,Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

45'22' said:


> Let's talk something latest
> how about 7 consecutive wins
> Win against RSA,WI,Pak



Impressive, why do you forget that Australia also has the same record.

Problem with you fans is you don't respect the opposition and start behaving like the bangladeshis. You think that batsmen like dhawan and sharma has any chance of surviving 15 overs in Australia against Australian bowlers. Even you know it is bullsh1t. 

Kohli is good, Rahane can give support, Dhoni is good. Who else is there in batting?

Bowling is better. But India should pick more of jadeja's bowling, he has a slow pace and it frustrates australians who are used to playing 145-150km deliveries.


----------



## 45'22'

Indian Patriot said:


> Impressive, why do you forget that Australia also has the same record.
> 
> Problem with you fans is you don't respect the opposition and start behaving like the bangladeshis. You think that batsmen like dhawan and sharma has any chance of surviving 15 overs in Australia against Australian bowlers. Even you know it is bullsh1t.
> 
> Kohli is good, Rahane can give support, Dhoni is good. Who else is there in batting?
> 
> Bowling is better. But India should pick more of jadeja's bowling, he has a slow pace and it frustrates australians who are used to playing 145-150km deliveries.


1-record isn't same
Aus lost against NZ 
2-the India batters have batted well in Australian pitches b4
That is why I gave the example of champions trophy where dhawan was phenomenal
3-I am not underestimating Australia
I said it will be a quality match 
on the other hand....You are underestimating India and expecting the match to be one sided

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Indian Patriot said:


> Rohit Sharma does not stand a chance against Finch and neither is Dhawan better than Warner.


whose batting dominated in this world cup and who consistently hit 300 mark in the wc?
*Both RS and Dhawan made centuries and are in good form.*


Kohli is good

Rahane is not better than clarke
*I have to agree but Clarke has not played any match winning innings unlike Rahane.*


Raina cannot face short bowling. Give me Watson anyday.
*Yes the same Raina is been playing crucial innings for India in this world cup.*


Dhoni is good, so is Smith
_*No comparison.*_

Faulkner is better than Sir Jadeja any day.
*SCG pitch is favourable for spinners *

Ashwin will struggle against Maxwell
*this is going to be interesting battle.*

Starc is better than Yadav
Johnson is better than Shami
_*Yadav and Shami took 31 wickets between them and Johnson, starc took 28 wickets between them.
The average is also good for Indian bowlers. *_


Hazelwood is better than Mohit.
_*Mohit is better took more wickets than hazelwood.

India took 70 wickets in 7 matches and also scored well with better run rate. Every match India played is one sided and totally dominated the opponents. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

70 wickets in 7 matches now!

Won't be long before it'll be 80 wickets in 8 matches!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maniac@666

Gessler said:


> Maa ki chuut. Tere gand abhi phut gaya kya...saale 26th tak wait kar tere gand mein cricket bat ghusa kar
> ghumayega main. Saale madarchod tere jaise chutiye ko har roz haazaro mein dekh ta hoon behenchod.
> 
> Abhi road pe mila toh lulli katwake aag laga detaun saale madarchod. Saale dimag sakat gaya tere jo
> mujse panga liya toh, ghat saale tere behen ga ghusla.
> 
> --
> 
> Post-Script : Are you in the mood for a verbal brawl tonight my friend? If so, please reply. 'Cuz I am too! I'm
> gonna get dirtier and dirtier with you with every post, and I can keep this up all night long - I don't even have
> college tomorrow.
> 
> @Indian Patriot
> 
> Saale randi ke aulad! Gande chuut se paida hua suar ke bacche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ *The dog is you*


dog mat bolo gessler bro uski bezzati hogi,bahut wafadaar jaanvar hai kabhi palat ke malik ko kaat taa nahin,hamessha pooch hilaata hai.aapne to dho dala rin se nahin balki harpic se.hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deepak.chauhan2312

India gonna win if they keep there performance good


----------



## Gessler

maniac@666 said:


> dog mat bol gessler bro uski bezzati hogi,bahut wafadaar jaanvar hai kabhi palat ke malik kaata nahin,hamessha pooch hilaata hai.aapne to do dala rin se nahin balki harpic se.hehe.



Arey haan! Yeh toh galti kar diya maine!

Ye saala toh kutta nhi, suar hai suar. Ye phir usse bhi koi kaminee sa janwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Indian Patriot said:


> Impressive, why do you forget that Australia also has the same record.
> 
> Problem with you fans is you don't respect the opposition and start behaving like the bangladeshis. You think that batsmen like dhawan and sharma has any chance of surviving 15 overs in Australia against Australian bowlers. Even you know it is bullsh1t.
> 
> Kohli is good, Rahane can give support, Dhoni is good. Who else is there in batting?
> 
> Bowling is better. But India should pick more of jadeja's bowling, he has a slow pace and it frustrates australians who are used to playing 145-150km deliveries.




Have you applied for a job in circus?


----------



## Gessler

kaku1 said:


> Have you applied for a job in circus?



No, he's applied for accommodation in an asylum...as a patient. How the crazy puck managed
to figure out that he was actually crazy is beyond me!

*World Cup 2015: Laxman says India can beat Aus if bowlers continue impressive form*
Friday, 20 March 2015 - 11:20pm IST | Place: Melbourne | Agency: PTI






Former batsman VVS Laxman feels that India can beat Australia in the semifinal of the ongoing cricket World Cup on March 26 if their bowlers continue their impressive form.

Laxman said Australia's batting line-up has not been in the best of form so far and Indian bowlers can put pressure on them in the semifinal clash in Sydney.

"Today against Pakistan, the Australian batsmen were under severe pressure. Except for Steven Smith, all the Aussie batsmen were out of sorts. They (the Aussie batsmen) have not handled the pressure, especially from Wahab Riaz, properly. It is encouraging sign for India," Laxman said.

"If Indian bowlers, especially the seamers, bowl the way they have been doing, they can put pressure on the Australian batsmen. It will be a good contest but I think India can beat the Australians in the semifinal," he said.

Asked about the Rohit Sharma 'no-ball' controversy during India's 109-run thrashing of Bangladesh in the quarterfinal match at the MCG here, which has led to protests in Bangladesh, Laxman said that the matter has been blown out of proportion.

He also termed ICC President and former Bangladesh Cricket Board chief Mustafa Kamal's outbursts against the umpiring decision during the India-Bangladesh match as unfortunate.

"There is no doubt that Bangladesh were unlucky to have the 'no-ball' decision gone against them. Their emotional reaction was understandable. But to say that the umpires gave the decision in favour of India intentionally to ensure that India win the match was wrong," he told 'NDTV'.

"No umpire give such decisions intentionally. His (Kamal's) statement was unfortunate. Such things happen in cricket and will continue to happen. The issue has been blown out of proportion," said Laxman.

World Cup 2015: Laxman says India can beat Aus if bowlers continue impressive form | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@Indian Patriot - I'd rather take the word of an experienced ex player rather than a worn-out old CUNT like you.

You heard that right, you bitch. The devil will screw you in a dark fcuking room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maniac@666

Gessler said:


> Arey haan! Yeh toh galti kar diya maine!
> 
> Ye saala toh kutta nhi, suar hai suar. Ye phir usse bhi koi kaminee sa janwar.


kyu apni zubaan kharaab kar rahen hai bhai,haathi par koi asar padta hai kya?mai apko jaanta hun aap idf se hai na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

World Cup 2015: Michael Clarke's team should be wary of 'Indian juggernaut', say Australian media | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



maniac@666 said:


> kyu apni zubaan kharaab kar rahen hai bhai,haathi par koi asar padta hai kya?mai apko jaanta hun aap idf se hai na.



Yes bro. I dedicated my spare time while completing my Class-XII to do some sort of help for my country by
taking part in defence discussions regarding Indian strategic issues. Came a long way from that now.


----------



## maniac@666

Gessler said:


> World Cup 2015: Michael Clarke's team should be wary of 'Indian juggernaut', say Australian media | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro. I dedicated my spare time while completing my Class-XII to do some sort of help for my country by
> taking part in defence discussions regarding Indian strategic issues. Came a long way from that now.


gessler bro mai kehta hun ab jeet ya haar se koi farak nahi padta hai bas khul ke khelen aur apne apko express karen.SF tak to pahunch hi gaye na,ye bhi badi baat hai.Hum log TV nahin phodenge,aai shapath.pichli baar jeet hi chuke hain.lucknowi hun is liye is andaaz me bolta hun,pakistani mat samajh lena.



Gessler said:


> World Cup 2015: Michael Clarke's team should be wary of 'Indian juggernaut', say Australian media | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro. I dedicated my spare time while completing my Class-XII to do some sort of help for my country by
> taking part in defence discussions regarding Indian strategic issues. Came a long way from that now.


my dad is also ex army officer bus main nahin ban paya lekin mere sare dosth army mai hai,is liye daaru ki koi kami nahin hai.hehe.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't comment like a braindead bangladeshi fan. This is just a game so chill, there is nothing strong minded or wek minded here. It is you who sounds like you got an inferiority complex. What I am saying is simple realism.
> 
> Rohit Sharma does not stand a chance against Finch and neither is Dhawan better than Warner.
> 
> Kohli is good
> 
> Rahane is not better than clarke.
> 
> Raina cannot face short bowling. Give me Watson anyday.
> 
> Dhoni is good, so is Smith
> 
> Faulkner is better than Sir Jadeja any day.
> 
> Ashwin will struggle against Maxwell
> 
> Starc is better than Yadav
> 
> Johnson is better than Shami
> 
> Hazelwood is better than Mohit.
> 
> This is a game of cricket. And if you think a chamcha like jadeja or a cartoon like dhawan are better athletes than Finch and Maxwell you need a brain check-up. The only Indian batsmen who can intimidate opposition are Kohli and Dhoni.



Cricket is a team effort and not like 100 meter hurdles by comparing player to player.May be the rock star batsman will be duck or a bowler make half century or a century in a day.If India win the toss and the batting or bowling well in initial overs then not much chance for australia*.India is having habit of winning crucial matches. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maniac@666

Gessler said:


> World Cup 2015: Michael Clarke's team should be wary of 'Indian juggernaut', say Australian media | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro. I dedicated my spare time while completing my Class-XII to do some sort of help for my country by
> taking part in defence discussions regarding Indian strategic issues. Came a long way from that now.


i truly like your dedication,i really admire it.I have seen your posts in idf also,so i know which type of person you are but beware we have mir jaffar's also between ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

45'22' said:


> Let's talk something latest
> how about 7 consecutive wins
> Win against RSA,WI,Pak


For India to Beat Aus...The key here is dont indulge in Sledgeing with the Aussies.
Do not let them intimidate you while batting..if they talk ..dont bother just walk away and concentrate on the task at hand...sometime's no reaction is the best reaction...my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

ChennaiDude said:


> For India to Beat Aus...The key here is dont indulge in Sledgeing with the Aussies.
> Do not let them intimidate you while batting..if they talk ..dont bother just walk away and concentrate on the task at hand...sometime's no reaction is the best reaction...my 2 cents.



I think aussies is having more habit of sledgeing, so that player will make mistake out of frustration.

*If India get a good start at the beginning, be it batting or bowling, then it is the most dangerous team in the world than any other team. *


----------



## JanjaWeed

Misbah thinks it's mauka for India...


Cricket World Cup: Pakistan captain predicts SCG will favour India in semi-final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Indian Patriot said:


> Why can't India face an easier team like NZ or west indies? These kangaroos had to come and spoil the party.



Dont be afraid of competion dude!!!!
We beat them in semi-finals in last world cup too.
Grab ur popcorn. This is gonna be good, the best match of this world cup.


----------



## livingdead

ChennaiDude said:


> For India to Beat Aus...The key here is dont indulge in Sledgeing with the Aussies.
> Do not let them intimidate you while batting..if they talk ..dont bother just walk away and concentrate on the task at hand...sometime's no reaction is the best reaction...my 2 cents.


I think India should try sledging just like pakistan did today.. if australians do same we will declare them racists..


----------



## SR-91

Indian Patriot said:


> I salute your optimism if you think those 2 cartoons can survive 15 overs against johnson, starc and hazelwood in australian pitches.



Rohit scored 139 against australia in tri-series. Sydney is batsmen friendly.
Openers know how important this game will be. They will treat it like Finals.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Indian Patriot said:


> Go and f*** yourself you pimply teenager. I don't need advise from pancakes like you on what I should post. Pata nahi kahan kahan se chale ate hai saale.


Your post level showing who is teenager. God bless you kid .


----------



## Indian Patriot

deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> India gonna win if they keep there performance good



I hope so too. But facts are against India.



maniac@666 said:


> dog mat bolo gessler bro uski bezzati hogi,bahut wafadaar jaanvar hai kabhi palat ke malik ko kaat taa nahin,hamessha pooch hilaata hai.aapne to dho dala rin se nahin balki harpic se.hehe.



Another troll in the forum. You losers have a lot of free time in your hands eh? Stop being an embarrassment to the country.


----------



## kaykay

Toss will be crucial. If India bats first, there is a chance to win(50%) else no way!!!


----------



## Indian Patriot

SR-91 said:


> Dont be afraid of competion dude!!!!
> We beat them in semi-finals in last world cup too.
> Grab ur popcorn. This is gonna be good, the best match of this world cup.



I am not scared of competition, I am scared of Australia in crunch matches. Those kangaroos have a habit of picking up pace in crunch games. Remember 2003, India was unbeatable and in the final it was a disaster. 

As a fan I want India to win, but with the likes of dhawan and sharma against Johnson and company IN Australian pitches.... Come on man, even you know better. 

More importantly there is nothing new in the team. The Aussies especially smith knows how to handle Indian bowlers and Indians did not have much luck against that street thug Warner.



hinduguy said:


> I think India should try sledging just like pakistan did today.. if australians do same we will declare them racists..



Sledging is good if you can back it up with results. Wahab could sledge because the Aussies were scared of him. If Sir Jadeja tries to sledge Aussies then he will score a century, in bowling figures. 

I am just feeling nervous about the whole Australian line up.


----------



## pak-marine

Good luck to Team India - hope you manage to keep the champ title in the subcontinent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deckingraj

Indian Patriot said:


> I am not scared of competition, I am scared of Australia in crunch matches. Those kangaroos have a habit of picking up pace in crunch games. Remember 2003, India was unbeatable and in the final it was a disaster.
> 
> As a fan I want India to win, but with the likes of dhawan and sharma against Johnson and company IN Australian pitches.... Come on man, even you know better.
> 
> More importantly there is nothing new in the team. The Aussies especially smith knows how to handle Indian bowlers and Indians did not have much luck against that street thug Warner.



Man there is a huge difference b/w the so called Australian tour and this WC performance..first of all we did decently good in test matches...First match we had a great chance to win...and then we managed draws in 3 and 4...this itself was an achievement...in short more or less batting clicked..however bowling was not good...and to win test matches you need that...now in tri-series we were simply doing all permutations and combinations to see what is the best fit...and on top of that we have managed a good momentum and players mind set is positive...

All in all we have a great chance to beat them...Batting is in form...fielding is good and bowlers have tasted success....let's not forget that!!



> Sledging is good if you can back it up with results. Wahab could sledge because the Aussies were scared of him. If Sir Jadeja tries to sledge Aussies then he will score a century, in bowling figures.I am just feeling nervous about the whole Australian line up.


 ... well only time will tell...however if we go with experts India does have a decent chance...so let's go with that positive mindset...


----------



## Indian Patriot

deckingraj said:


> Man there is a huge difference b/w the so called Australian tour and this WC performance..first of all we did decently good in test matches...First match we had a great chance to win...and then we managed draws in 3 and 4...this itself was an achievement...in short more or less batting clicked..however bowling was not good...and to win test matches you need that...now in tri-series we were simply doing all permutations and combinations to see what is the best fit...and on top of that we have managed a good momentum and players mind set is positive...
> 
> All in all we have a great chance to beat them...Batting is in form...fielding is good and bowlers have tasted success....let's not forget that!!
> 
> 
> ... well only time will tell...however if we go with experts India does have a decent chance...so let's go with that positive mindset...



India would have had a chance if the openers were reliable. But every time dhawan scored big it was because he was dropped early in the innings. These kangaroos don't drop catches. Rohit can play in India. 

Kohli is there, Rahane for support, Dhoni for finish. Everything depends on these 3.

Surprisingly India's bowling has been better than batting in WC 2015. India only has to contain warner, smith, finch, clarke, maxwell and faulkner. Then maybe India has a chance.



pak-marine said:


> Good luck to Team India - hope you manage to keep the champ title in the subcontinent



A fan says India will defeat Australia. A realist says there is no chance in hell.


----------



## ganesh177

About.to.be.banned said:


> Australia is favorite.
> 
> Tommorow: Toss and Pitch condition would be crucial.
> 
> If Australia Bats first then odds are 100-0 in favour of Australia.
> 
> If India bats first then odds are 50-50.
> 
> If pitch assist seamers then odds are 80-20 in favour of Australia.
> 
> If pitch is flat than odds are 50-50.
> 
> If pitch assists spinners them odds are 60-40 in favour of India.



Funny thing, india is always known for wnning matched only while chasing.
But given the record of this tournie you are backing india only for defending.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Anybody watched the NZ Vs. WI match? You gotta feel for these Carribean players. They batted like only they could.


----------



## ganesh177

Indian Patriot said:


> These kangaroos don't drop catches.







Yupp it hurts to see windies this situation.


----------



## Indian Patriot

ganesh177 said:


> Yupp it hurts to see windies this situation.



Too bad for India Mark Waugh is not playing.


----------



## protest

Indian Patriot said:


> Too bad for India Mark Waugh is not playing.



Don't worry we'll win. You getting riled up with even small criticism.


----------



## Indian Patriot

protest said:


> Don't worry we'll win. You getting riled up with even small criticism.



I am not getting riled up, I am getting nervous.


----------



## protest

Indian Patriot said:


> I am not getting riled up, I am getting nervous.



Ease up buddy, it will be an easy win.


----------



## Indian Patriot

protest said:


> Ease up buddy, it will be an easy win.



It won't be easy against the kangaroos but I hope we put up a good show. The whole country is upbeat, if we don't make it to the final it will be public demonstrations again.


----------



## protest

Indian Patriot said:


> It won't be easy against the kangaroos but I hope we put up a good show. The whole country is upbeat, if we don't make it to the final it will be public demonstrations again.



You are taking all this too seriously. But anyways its only 3 days wait from now.


----------



## Indian Patriot

protest said:


> You are taking all this too seriously. But anyways its only 3 days wait from now.



I am trying to jinx the kangaroos. I will be the happiest if we trounce those blasted yellow jerseys and see the street thug warner in tears. But they have a strong side.


----------



## protest

Indian Patriot said:


> I am trying to* jinx the kangaroos*. I will be the happiest if we trounce those blasted yellow jerseys and see the street thug warner in tears. But they have a strong side.



Oh, Keep it up then.


----------



## terry5

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803862316370894





Pakistan Fans now pic.twitter.com/93sybulihx


----------



## Mr.Nair



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lasttry

auzzies already feeling the heat asking for green pitch at scg ... made my day.


----------



## kaykay

Sydney is a batting pitch as well as spin heaven at the same time. Such conditions favours India.


----------



## Kharral

I think Pakistan have provided a blue print for India to bowl out Australia.
Bowl quick & close to the body from across the wicket to create a line going away from a right handed batsman that cramps him for room & Finch, Clarke, Watson, Maxwell & Haddin will struggle playing a hook shot or trying to cut a ball at 145 to 150 kph when there is no room.
That's possible if Shami & Yadav could show some extra agression & hunger.
If I remember correctly Dhoni had actually tried this method during the test series.
& yeah don't make the mistake of having a Shami or Yadav at 3rd man position If U r going to make a batsman pull or hook.
Pakistan are out of the world cup for making this stupid mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game



But Why Aus................ We are Asian country na...


----------



## drunken-monke

India fans are likely to outnumber their Australian counterparts when the two teams clash in the World Cup semi-final in Sydney on Thursday -- much to the annoyance of the home captain.

Australia skipper Michael Clarke and team-mate David Warner sent out identical tweets, saying: "I call on all Australian cricket lovers to paint the SCG gold on Thursday. We need your support. #goldout"

The hashtag, referring to the Australian team colours, has ironically caught the fancy of more Indian twitter users than Australian.

Organisers believe that 70 percent of tickets at the sold-out 42,000-capacity Sydney Cricket Ground have been bought by by India fans, threatening to create an environment reminiscent of the frenzied atmosphere of Eden Gardens in Kolkata.

If the pitch suits spinners, as has been the case at the SCG in the past, co-hosts Australia may well feel as though they have been kicked out of their own party.

Kartik Ayyalasomayajula, one of the founders of the Swami Army -- India's version of England's Barmy Army supporters group -- forecast the Australian team would be in for a hard time from fans on Thursday.




Clarke. AP

"It will be very loud, very intimidating," Kartik told the Sydney-based Daily Telegraph newspaper. "It will feel like an away game for them.

"The drummers will be going around the ground and people will be dancing, singing and cheering every run India score, every wicket they take.

"People will be going nuts."

Kartik, a Melbourne-based IT professional, said the tweets by Clarke and Warner pleading for Australian support at the match indicated how much the home team were worried.

"I think those tweets definitely say they're going to be outnumbered," he said.

"I would have thought that would be a standard expectation for the Aussie fans without their heroes going on Twitter to plead with them.

"They're really scraping the barrel there. I think it's a message in itself.

"India versus Australia in a World Cup semi-final, it doesn't get much bigger than that."

Kartik said those Australians who turned up at the SCG on Thursday would get an idea of what cricket means in South Asia.

"This country won't have seen this level of support or atmosphere for cricket games," he said.

"You have to go to the sub-continent to get that kind of feel, so we are effectively bringing that atmosphere to Sydney. It's going to be a spectacle."

Kartik said fans were still looking for tickets that were unavailable for love or money as they looked to cheer on the defending champions.

"It's pretty much name your price kind of thing," he said."It's the hottest ticket in town at the moment."

India, who won the 2011 World Cup in South Asia, defeated Ricky Ponting's Australia in the quarter-finals in Ahmedabad.

World Cup semis: Outnumbered by Indian fans, Michael Clarke sends out SOS to Aussies - Firstpost

Australia under pressure..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ganesh177

Mr.Nair said:


>



He is god for a reason.


----------



## Phoenix89

Mr.Nair said:


>




By God, Amazing stuff.


----------



## JanjaWeed

drunken-monke said:


> Organisers believe that 70 percent of tickets at the sold-out 42,000-capacity Sydney Cricket Ground have been bought by by India fans, threatening to create an environment reminiscent of the frenzied atmosphere of Eden Gardens in Kolkata.


Awesome... something Aussies would have never experienced at their own backyard!


----------



## hunter_hunted

pak-marine said:


> Good luck to Team India - hope you manage to keep the champ title in the subcontinent



Sorry but i want SA to win this time .....


----------



## drunken-monke

JanjaWeed said:


> Awesome... something Aussies would have never experienced at their own backyard!


Aussies would get the shock of their life when they would see SCG painted in blue rather than gold and noisy crowed creating an atmosphere like Eden Garden...

The Pitch is an issue... From first look wicket seems to be a batting paradise (white wicket).. Win the toss, bat first.. 10 overs bat sensibly and then take the Aussie attack apart..

But you never know.. Don't want a game having anticlimax like that of Srilanka SA QF..


----------



## pak-marine

hunter_hunted said:


> Sorry but i want SA to win this time .....


Or the kiwis dude they also deserve it big time .. Unbeatable with all the new records


----------



## zip

I wont be surprised if we get a green pitch with bounce from curator ..That will tilt the equation drastically ..If the pitch stays as it is now then it will be a tight match ..Oh I want to take leave from work ..hope I get one or I will get a severe chest pain and hence a leave ..ha ha


----------



## Soumitra

zip said:


> I wont be surprised if we get a green pitch with bounce from curator ..That will tilt the equation drastically ..If the pitch stays as it is now then it will be a tight match ..Oh I want to take leave from work ..hope I get one or I will get a severe chest pain and hence a leave ..ha ha


That day many are supposed to get headache stomach ache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1468702390025405

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.SAAD

I have a feeling that India is going to thrash the Aussies.


----------



## Kharral

If India are expecting a traditional SCG pitch they are in for a shock. Australia would prepare a green top wicket that ll rule out Ashwin & Jadeja, hence reducing India's bowling potential.


----------



## HttpError

Its not just I don't like Indian team but after Pakistani I have always liked Australian cricket team because of their aggressive style of playing. So my Favorites are the Kangroos  though Indian side has been quite consistent, we can expect a good match.


----------



## SwAggeR

NZ is looking really intimidating !! Same for India but they have to go threw mighty Aussies. Every Indian batsmen is in good nick , it needs just two or three to click. For semis my man would be Kohli , if chasing and Rahane or Raina if setting target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Aus have the home advantage, are the better team on paper and have been smashing the Indians for months in both tests and ODIs there but anythings possible


----------



## SwAggeR

gau8av said:


> Aus have the home advantage, are the better team on paper and have been smashing the Indians for months in both tests and ODIs there but anythings possible




If you are close observer of cricket then "smashing" is not the word you should pick. Matches were not one-sided, in tests score could have been 1-1 with bit of luck going India's way and in ODIs , we met only once and again that too wasn't one-sided , other was washed away.

And SCG pitch is best India can aspire for in Australia and on top of that they will have 2/3 rd of crowd bleeding blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

SwAggeR said:


> ..that they will have 2/3 rd of crowd bleeding blue.


yeah, the crowd could really fire them up  

let's see


----------



## TejasMk3

In the other thread we were talking about gentlemens game etc etc, meanwhile in this build up to this semi final:
World Cup 2015: I'll sledge India if Warner won't, says Johnson - The Times of India


----------



## NIA

M.SAAD said:


> I have a feeling that India is going to thrash the Aussies.


Never underestimate Kangaroo riders


----------



## Indian Patriot

NZ qualified for the final. I hope they defeat Australia in the finals. India's WC journey ends on 26th.


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> NZ qualified for the final. I hope they defeat Australia in the finals. *India's WC journey ends on 26th.*


 I have read your previous post .Why are u so arrogant ?? Uh !! Just wait and see . India will win if they play well...I also support u . I don't see any hope for finals . Phir bhi ashub batey naa karo bhayaa ...Just chill dude


----------



## Indian Patriot

NIA said:


> Why are u so arrogant ?? Uh !! Just wait and see . India will win if they play well...I support u . I don't see any hope for finals . Phir bhi ashub batey naa karo bhayaa ...Just chill dude



Don't quote me right now. I am very nervous about the SF match.


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't quote me right now. I am very nervous about the SF match.


Match parso hai naa.... Oh ok sorry for disturbing


----------



## Ragnar

South Africa.. Bloody chokers. Choking is god's revenge for apartheid.


----------



## Rajkumar

Indian Patriot said:


> NZ qualified for the final. I hope they defeat Australia in the finals. India's WC journey ends on 26th.



tere paise doob gaye, ab load mat le.
TV pe apna sir phod lega fir bhi ab kuch nahin hone wala


----------



## NIA

Ragnar said:


> South Africa.. Bloody chokers. Choking is god's revenge for apartheid.





Rajkumar said:


> tere paise doob gaye, ab load mat le.
> TV pe apna sir phod lega fir bhi ab kuch nahin hone wala


Arey chodiye naa maharaj bahut nervous hai SF match k liye...Pata nahi kitne paise betting me lagadiye hai


----------



## Kloitra

TejasMk3 said:


> In the other thread we were talking about gentlemens game etc etc, meanwhile in this build up to this semi final:
> World Cup 2015: I'll sledge India if Warner won't, says Johnson - The Times of India


Why do you expect them to go by the rules of poms?


----------



## Indian Patriot

Ragnar said:


> South Africa.. Bloody chokers. Choking is god's revenge for apartheid.



As if other countries did not practice racism.



Rajkumar said:


> tere paise doob gaye, ab load mat le.
> TV pe apna sir phod lega fir bhi ab kuch nahin hone wala



talk sense not like a kid.


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> As if other countries did not practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> talk sense not like a kid.


Did india abused anyone in this WC ???


----------



## Indian Patriot

NIA said:


> Did india abused anyone in this WC ???



Did SA abuse anyone in this WC?


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> Did SA abuse anyone in this WC?


That was not my post.......
"*As if other countries did not practice racism*."
This was your post and I was just asking....


----------



## Indian Patriot

NIA said:


> That was not my post.......
> "*As if other countries did not practice racism*."
> This was your post and I was just asking....



There is racism in India as well and yes it's a FACT.


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> There is *racism in India* as well and yes it's a FACT.


You mean wit Team India or our country INDIA ??


----------



## Ragnar

Indian Patriot said:


> As if other countries did not practice racism.


This is superstar Steyn spitting on a black man.


----------



## Indian Patriot

NIA said:


> You mean wit Team India or our country INDIA ??



There is racism in India and to an extent in team India as well. Do not tell me you never heard of regional lobbying in cricket and other sports in India.


----------



## topgun047

Indian Patriot said:


> There is racism in India and to an extent in team India as well. Do not tell me you never heard of regional lobbying in cricket and other sports in India.



And Dynastic effect too... case in point Rohan Gavaskar and Stuart Binny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Ragnar said:


> This is superstar Steyn spitting on a black man.



There is Australia who practised racism as state policy. Every country in this world has its dark history including India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Indian Patriot said:


> There is racism in India and to an extent in team India as well. Do not tell me you never heard of regional lobbying in cricket and other sports in India.


Yes I m aware of Shami our fast bowler . He hail from U.P but played along W.B team. Am i right?



topgun047 said:


> And Dynastic effect too... case in point Rohan Gavaskar and Stuart Binny.


Even Md. Shami ....


----------



## Indian Patriot

Sreesanth arrested for match-fixing, but "captain cool" and BCCI head let off easily. Debate on who is a better captain turns into a racist insult fest between bengalis and biharis. If only they were as interested in the sorry state of affairs in their states.


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Kohli said this in today's media interaction.

"It is an opportunity for us to
do justice to the way we played so far in Australia. We
haven't had the results but
we have played the right kind
of cricket. The difference now is how our bowling attack has
come into play in the World
Cup, taking 70 wickets in
seven games. If we continue
to do that, we have a great
chance, come game day,"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Hope Ausses would win


----------



## nasirahmad

Indian Patriot said:


> The semi final between Indians and the Kangaroos is now on. Place your bets here.


depend on indi bowlers..............................


----------



## maniac@666

Indian Patriot said:


> I hope so too. But facts are against India.
> 
> 
> 
> Another troll in the forum. You losers have a lot of free time in your hands eh? Stop being an embarrassment to the country.


no,not up to your standard still in learning curve.By looking by the amount posts you post i can rather guess you have much more free time,do some work and make your family proud rather than posting BS in pdf.I guess hindi is your weak point uski doesn't means literally you,people generally say dog(kutta, which i find very degrading as i find they are most loyal because i am an avid dog lover,got 14 of them lol).it was not directed against you(you misunderstood)and regarding dho daala that's for you because he literally whooped your a_s.By keeping your username Indian patriot doesn't mean you are Indian or more Indian or patriot than others.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> Both were and are capable of playing good cricket on their own. I think it rather proves the point about how dynastic it NOT.



Congratz you are the first person I have talked to who thinks Rohan Gavaskarwas a good cricketer at international level.
You are a special one.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> Did I say international cricket ? Go to sleep, you're seeing things.
> 
> He wanted to play, played, retired. No one gave him a seat just because he was gavaskar's son.* Gave him a chance maybe ? Yes.*
> 
> Keep the taunts. I'm better at it.



There you go.Finally you got it.
Well done.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> LoL...like everybody else. So ? He was a player himself who played cricket..not a dumbass on the internet like you. He did deserve the chance. He did not deserve the place in the team, just by being gavaskar's son if that is what you mean. He just got a chance to play for it like 100 other players. Nobody helped him an ounce more.
> 
> Have a point before saying anything, too many smartasses online nowadays. Like I said, it's late, go to sleep.



Dumbass, smartass...big words for someone with IQ equal to a chimp.
Play attention in English class in school,
Forget about difficulty in comprehending other people's posts, you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## topgun047

^^
This idiot agrees with me that Rohan Gavaskar played in international cricket because of his father but claims I am wrong in saying this is the dynastic effect.


Moreover he is persisting with his convulated line of thought and hurling insults at me like a monkey throwing faecal matter at onlookers from a glass cage.
All this at 4 am in the morning.

Truly a special breed of retard.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> *Was he helped through it unfairly because he was gavaskar's son ?* No. Still with me dumbass ? Goood !
> 
> *He just got one favor* . That is, to apply for the national team. His career is built on his capabilities. Nobody helped him through it. Ok ?



If you can figure out the contradiction in your own post, I will offer you a banana as your reward.
Get on it Abu


----------



## El Weirdo

Guys , I used to watch highlights of the match on my cricket highlights , but they dont show them anymore , maybe 2 mins of batting each team. 
Where can I watch proper 10- 15 mins highlights of previous matches . 
Much Much appreciated.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> That was not really a favor per as , why are you getting your panties in a a bunch "top gun"
> 
> A hundred guys apply for the Indian team every single day. It was 101 that day. What favor ?
> 
> Favor is too strong a word for it.



First you claim he got a favour and you now claim he didn't?

Let me quote you O smart one



The Unnamed said:


> He just got one favor . That is, to apply for the national team.




Talking to you is like watching a trained chimp trying to play a game of cards.
You know the chimp is gonna fail, but by gosh, its entertaining 



El Weirdo said:


> Guys , I used to watch highlights of the match on my cricket highlights , but they dont show them anymore , maybe 2 mins of batting each team.
> Where can I watch proper 10- 15 mins highlights of previous matches .
> Much Much appreciated.



Star sports official website gives match highlights in bite sized pieces of 2 mins.
You can try that


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> Dynastic effect that a state level proven cricketer himself was merely given a chance to apply for the national team ?



Every state level cricketer is eligible to play for national team.
Considering Rohan for national team is no favour by selectors, genius.

Would you be gracious enough to elaborate on the nature of favour your highness mentioned here.


The Unnamed said:


> He just got one favor . That is, to apply for the national team.





Also I would like you to gently remove whatever hard object you are witholding within the boundaries of your anal sphincter while having a conversation with me.
That would help in getting rid of the unpleasantness of your general tone.
Thanks.


The Unnamed said:


> some noxious verbal diarrhoea possibly owing to personal butthurt




Are you Rohan's bitch by any chance ?
That would go a long way in explaining the context of this conversation


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> That was the only help he ever got for being gavaskar's son.



Does this mean you are now back to agreeing with me about Dynastic effect ?

Have I finally trained you to grasp the fkin point with my patience and persistence ?


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> No. It does not. However it indicates comprehension issues as well with you.
> 
> anyway, you give some proof of this "dynastic effect" you paraded. Let's see that.



Proof is for publishing .
We are hypothesizing here.
I don't expect you to know the difference.


----------



## topgun047

The Unnamed said:


> So you don't have any, mean ?
> 
> You were just flowing with the flow and ended up exclaiming that Indian cricket has a "dynastic effect" ?
> 
> Without expecting anyone to pick that up ?



Its called opinion, every one has it, except for lower forms of life like yourself.


----------



## MilSpec

India will win, it may not be a hugely convincing margin as the previous matches, but India will win!


----------



## Rajkumar

Indian Patriot said:


> talk sense not like a kid.



I am getting curious to know little about you after reading your so many posts in this thread. 

"Are you a choker in real life ? " 
What i mean is , do you run away from tough time in your life or face it with courage ?


----------



## Roybot

As much as I want, India doesn't stand a chance against Australia.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> As much as I want, India doesn't stand a chance against Australia.



Even Aussies ex-players are not vouching for that.


----------



## Rocket science

nasirahmad said:


> depend on indi bowlers..............................



i bet on Ausses but I know they will lose 


There was a regional quota system which used to get abused massively. Massively is an understatement actually. It changed under ganguly.

Where there are two humans from two different races,
there will be racism.

I don't think it's serious though ![/QUOTE]

It is serious. People from different races are not the cause of racism, the problem is the dirty, empty top floor of the body.
I am Indian Muslim living in Pakistan with Tribal"s educated and non-educated people but they never abuse or something else we've played cricket with them and other stuff, everytime we look each other as a Muslim brother not as (KALA or Gora). To end the racism we will have to change our mind not the system !!



punit said:


> Pakistan ka Afghnistan ka , Srilanka ka .............. Sabka badla lega India !! Bhag Firangi !



Thank you, but we don't to avenge you for our defeat... Come back and enjoy World cup from home with your neighbours ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

MilSpec said:


> India will win, it may not be a hugely convincing margin as the previous matches, but India will win!



Yo ostrich, stop giving me dozens of negative ratings and tell your countrymen to behave. I'm sick and tired of your hypocrisy. Out of the 20 negative ratings 15 are yours. Stop being a coward and call a spade a spade. *It's very easy to have a status on this forum and misuse it to your advantage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Dalit said:


> Yo ostrich, stop giving me dozens of negative ratings and tell your countrymen to behave. I'm sick and tired of your hypocrisy. Out of the 20 negative ratings 15 are yours. Stop being a coward and call a spade a spade. *It's very easy to have a status on this forum and misuse it to your advantage.*



Yes that smiling ostrich has 2 faces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

HttpError said:


> Yes that smiling ostrich has 2 faces



Sick and tired of this ostrich...


----------



## OrionHunter

MilSpec said:


> India will win, it may not be a hugely convincing margin as the previous matches, but India will win!


Thumhare muh mein ghee shakkar!!


----------



## HttpError

OrionHunter said:


> Thumhare muh mein ghee shakkar!!



Batting first Aussies will score 375 and will win by 5 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

HttpError said:


> Batting first Aussies will score 375 and will win by 5 runs.


 Huh? A new astrologer on the block!! Nostradamus must be turning in his grave!!


----------



## Dalit

MilSpec said:


> India will win, it may not be a hugely convincing margin as the previous matches, but India will win!



We'll see ostrich. We'll see...


----------



## HttpError

OrionHunter said:


> Huh? A new astrologer on the block!! Nostradamus must be turning in his grave!!



OK here is another version I cooked up, much more spicy one. Aussies betting first scores 179 score and India all out at 177. Aussies win by 2 runs


----------



## B+ Dracula

Dalit said:


> Yo ostrich, stop giving me dozens of negative ratings and tell your countrymen to behave. I'm sick and tired of your hypocrisy. Out of the 20 negative ratings 15 are yours. Stop being a coward and call a spade a spade. *It's very easy to have a status on this forum and misuse it to your advantage.*


Ostrich will reply back - when anyone try to approach her impending Hatched Eggs 
.
You did a Crime or NOT.....its not an ISSUE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Weirdo

topgun047 said:


> Star sports official website gives match highlights in bite sized pieces of 2 mins.
> You can try that


I was looking for more or less somewhere around 10-15 mins of highlights. Cheers anyway.


----------



## SwAggeR

Jitega bhai Jitega , Bharat jitega !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Sydney ground is a batting and spinning heaven so India really has a good chance if it wins the toss.


----------



## SwAggeR

India's big-match experience may count, concedes Clarke - Cricbuzz



kaykay said:


> Sydney ground is a batting and spinning heaven so India really has a good chance if it wins the toss.




Experts are saying toss won't be that crucial.Infact team batting second may have dew advantage as balls comes nicely on bat and at same time it races to fence bit quicker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580698939919306752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580700434551205888


----------



## Ryuzaki

Got tickets for the Final.India better win this game.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580700533641474049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580701817107058688


Ryuzaki said:


> Got tickets for the Final.India better win this game.




Post Image of that ticket to verify .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580701551880208384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580704700024168449


----------



## MilSpec

Dalit said:


> Yo ostrich, stop giving me dozens of negative ratings and tell your countrymen to behave. I'm sick and tired of your hypocrisy. Out of the 20 negative ratings 15 are yours. Stop being a coward and call a spade a spade. *It's very easy to have a status on this forum and misuse it to your advantage.*


Topics banned on PDF:
Topics banned on PDF

Report Button:
Report Button!

To contest unfair rating:
Post Ratings Review Board. | Page 66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

MilSpec said:


> Topics banned on PDF:
> Topics banned on PDF
> 
> Report Button:
> Report Button!
> 
> To contest unfair rating:
> Post Ratings Review Board. | Page 66



Don't matter ostrich. Keep handing those negative ratings. I'll wear them like medals.


----------



## MilSpec

Dalit said:


> Don't matter ostrich. Keep handing those negative ratings. I'll wear them like medals.


If you find a post offensive, use the report button. If you reply an offensive post with another offensive post, you are nothing but bringing the quality of forum down. If your post's violate simple rules of posting or are offensive, you will be rated negatively. Hold conversations in the forum with the same common decency as you do in your real life, and you probably will never have to worry about any negative ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

Awkward moment when you want to see both team lose the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

hunter_hunted said:


> Awkward moment when you want to see both team lose the match.



Are bhai, Kabhi to India ko support kar de.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

xTra said:


> Are bhai, Kabhi to India ko support kar de.................



SA bahar ho gaya re mitwa . Ye dil he toot gaya haye ye dil he tool gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

Rocket science said:


> i bet on Ausses but I know they will lose
> 
> 
> There was a regional quota system which used to get abused massively. Massively is an understatement actually. It changed under ganguly.
> 
> Where there are two humans from two different races,
> there will be racism.
> 
> I don't think it's serious though !



It is serious. People from different races are not the cause of racism, the problem is the dirty, empty top floor of the body.
I am Indian Muslim living in Pakistan with Tribal"s educated and non-educated people but they never abuse or something else we've played cricket with them and other stuff, everytime we look each other as a Muslim brother not as (KALA or Gora). To end the racism we will have to change our mind not the system !!



Thank you, but we don't to avenge you for our defeat... Come back and enjoy World cup from home with your neighbours ..[/QUOTE]
ausses back in triangular series beat india and england also beat india in test ad t20.
so your bet is going wrong way
let see what happens
wish i win



xTra said:


> Are bhai, Kabhi to India ko support kar de.................


nahi yar allah ganjay ko nakhun na day warna wo apna aur dosro ka sir phar da ga
top cricket legends appreciate wahab riaz in his last match while no one from india have said nothing
so think big..........................................


----------



## xTra

nasirahmad said:


> nahi yar allah ganjay ko nakhun na day warna wo apna aur dosro ka sir phar da ga
> top cricket legends appreciate wahab riaz in his last match while no one from india have said nothing
> so think big..........................................



.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Johnty Rhodes cheers up upset PTV anchor after Ind-BD match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

hunter_hunted said:


> SA bahar ho gaya re mitwa . Ye dil he toot gaya haye ye dil he tool gaya



Thanks !!At least you are not cheerleading for Aussies like some of your compatriots.


----------



## Kharral

I am expecting Jhonson & Starc to WAHABISE Indian batsmen. I just hope Indian quicks would reply in kind & we have an exciting game to view just like SA vs NZ.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

AUZZIIE POWER


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fawwaxs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580922207976570880


----------



## Chronos

I have seen indian fans posting confidently that they are going to win this.

Australains on Australian ground are the favorites.



farhan_9909 said:


> I am supporting Australia but i know India will easily win the game



I do have a question that i have always meant to ask.

What do you smoke before writing your posts.

and who did you sleep with to get a post higher than a normal member.


----------



## duhastmish

No a ussie are stronger will win this fix.

I hope India give them good fight


----------



## Chronos

Doyalbaba said:


> Nobody is interested to your shameless robbery in broad day light anymore.Go bribe your umpire to save your *** against Australia.



I did not realise Bangladeshis were such sore losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## topgun047

If India wins toss its 60/40 in India's favour but if Oz wins the toss its 70/30 in their favour.


----------



## Sankpal

NOw time for action.......... I am Ready... R u ready???


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*The battle of the bullies*

This contest brings together a belligerent bunch of brats and braggers from two countries that are so different, yet share rampant egotism and a high opinion of themselves


Jarrod Kimber: The battle of the bullies | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## salwararmy

India will loose today.


----------



## AsianLion

Live match link: PTV Sports Live - Live Cricket and Watch Online Streaming CricHD.in

Inital match analysis by Damien Martin, Johnty Rhodes, Bazid Khan, Mohsin Hassan Khan and Gibbs


----------



## Sankpal

Australia won the toss and elected to bat.....................

Now, Match is favor to Australia


----------



## karakoram

Australia we are with you crush them :-D :-D sada badla nah choren


----------



## Jayanta

karakoram said:


> Australia we are with you crush them :-D :-D sada badla nah choren

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

karakoram said:


> Australia we are with you crush them :-D :-D sada badla nah choren



yaa I know.................. isliye enjoy with mauka mauka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580921253256548352


India has a good chance of winning this one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good toss to lose. Chasing under lights is not a bad option in SYD. C'mon India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Sankpal said:


> yaa I know.................. isliye enjoy with mauka mauka



Jale pe namak....



JanjaWeed said:


> Good toss to lose. Chasing under lights is not a bad option in SYD. C'mon India...



Fingers crossed......hope we restrict them to a low total.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

If they have 300+ runs then chasing will not be easy task with kind of bowling attack they have.... We need to restrict them below 300 if we want to win the game.....

Finger crossed...


----------



## SwAggeR

Jitega bhai Jitega , Bharat jitega !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Dho dala?

Indian bowler had a easy outing till now. Now see the home team performe


----------



## Phoenix89

Getting a bad feeling about this....


----------



## SirHatesALot

wicket


----------



## JanjaWeed

Out... Warner gone...


----------



## Yaduveer

outttttttt


----------



## Phoenix89

Warner gone


----------



## Jayanta

one down 9 to go...


----------



## Phoenix89

I am having a good feeling about this...


----------



## Norwegian

Good catch...


----------



## duhastmish

Smith ko out kiya to life jingalala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Norwegian said:


> Good catch...



Cone on that was a dolly..


----------



## duhastmish

If india wins. 

*Sabko rabri jalebi meri side se.

1000 ka note table pe rakh diya hai*



Jayanta said:


> Cone on that was a dolly..


Jayanta dolly sholly chod.

Smith ko out kara !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

@Norwegian whats ur prediction says about todays match ?


----------



## scholseys

This Australian team is a shadow of the team I grew up watching, no Steve Waugh's team or Ponting leading the likes of Mark Waugh, Gilchrist....


----------



## Jayanta

duhastmish said:


> If india wins.
> 
> *Sabko rabri jalebi meri side se.
> 
> 1000 ka note table pe rakh diya hai*
> 
> 
> Jayanta dolly sholly chod.
> 
> Smith ko out kara !



Conspiracy jari hai...umpire ko phone kiya hai...jab Bangladesh se cheating ki hai to inke khilaf to banta hai... Bangaliyo abhi tak jal rahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

they're going at 6 an over


----------



## duhastmish

But apki to khub li thi!



aazidane said:


> This Australian team is a shadow of the team I grew up watching, no Steve Waugh's team or Ponting leading the likes of Mark Waugh, Gilchrist....


----------



## scholseys

duhastmish said:


> But apki to khub li thi!


Speak English.


----------



## Soumitra

India needs couple of wickets in first 10 overs


----------



## Phoenix89

Ye Smith ka problem kya hai India se...

Bacho ki Jan lega sala..


----------



## Jayanta

Umesh touching 149 KMPH


----------



## duhastmish

aazidane said:


> Speak English.


But they whooped your arse and enjoyed fidgeting with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

34/1,,,,7ovrs
need more wickets


----------



## scholseys

duhastmish said:


> But they whooped your arse and enjoyed fidgeting with it.


Yes they whooped everybody's ***, especially India's. I remember the world cup final


----------



## Great Sachin

aazidane said:


> Speak English.


Cant tell in English..you will get angry


----------



## utraash

halupridol said:


> 34/1,,,,7ovrs
> need more wickets


Saare abhi le le aap bolo toh janab ..... Haha... wait maadi.....


----------



## Great Sachin

why are they bowling in leg side


----------



## Jayanta

Need a wicket in next 2 overs...


----------



## Soumitra

Live streaming link. Cricinfo pe maza nahi aata


----------



## Great Sachin

utraash said:


> Saare abhi le le aap bolo toh janab ..... Haha... wait maadi.....


Bhai 3-4 wicket gift pack kar do


----------



## utraash

aazidane said:


> Yes they whooped everybody's ***, especially India's. I remember the world cup final


N your foul cry lead to rise of sea level .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Last 20 balls yielded only 7 runs.


----------



## Great Sachin

Soumitra said:


> Live streaming link. Cricinfo pe maza nahi aata


Starsports


----------



## protest

Great Sachin said:


> why are they bowling in leg side



Because thats Finch's weak zone.


----------



## utraash

aazidane said:


> Yes they whooped everybody's ***, especially India's. I remember the world cup final


N your foul cry lead to rise of sea level .....



Great Sachin said:


> Bhai 3-4 wicket gift pack kar do


Lo shaami k hath parcel karwa rha hu.... Hhha...


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Go India Go


----------



## halupridol

Jayanta said:


> Need a wicket in next 2 overs...


oi jayanta,,,,Indra boniya dhukaise,,:-(


----------



## SwAggeR

Yadav being plundered.


----------



## MilSpec

The_Sidewinder said:


> Go India Go


That means something else here on PDF....


----------



## Android

This team mostly comprises of North Indians why are South and North East Indians supporting it #AdarshLiberals #TalkLikeLiberals


----------



## SwAggeR

Good over by Sharma.


----------



## topgun047

Yadav's inexperience is showing.
His wicket was due to pressure created by Shami.


----------



## third eye

Android said:


> This team mostly comprises of North Indians why are South and North East Indians supporting it #AdarshLiberals



What sort of a silly question is this ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Lone_Ranger said:


> he is bowling rubbish



Yep , short-pitched stuff.


----------



## Sankpal

How i can watch cricket on...star sport site is blocked


----------



## SwAggeR

Android said:


> This team mostly comprises of North Indians why are South and North East Indians supporting it #AdarshLiberals



Chutiya libtards.


----------



## I.R.A

Situation kya hai?


----------



## Android

Sankpal said:


> How i can watch cricket on...star sport site is blocked


Use proxy


----------



## SwAggeR

Short-pitch stuffs are regularly being converted into boundry balls.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Indian bowlers have lost it in the last 3 overs.


----------



## darksider

ausis hitting indian bowlers aggressively 
go ausis go


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Pitaai chaalu hai..


----------



## Great Sachin

I can see NZ vs Aus final


----------



## I.R.A

Abaaaaaaaaaaaaay score kya hai.......................... ???????


----------



## SwAggeR

We want Smith's wicket !!

We want Smith's wicket !!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Great Sachin said:


> I can see NZ vs Aus final


Which channel??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SirHatesALot

yeh match toh gayi


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

71-1
13 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 71-1
> 13 overs.



Not bad to itna ro q rahy ho sary................. Its nothing in PP.


----------



## SwAggeR

Sir Jadeza !!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Ab spinners aa gaye hein...pitaai khatam hogi


----------



## utraash

Great Sachin said:


> I can see NZ vs Aus final


Itni jaldi....


----------



## Great Sachin

utraash said:


> Itni jaldi....


They know exactly how to play with Indians


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The good thing is that there is not much for fast bowlers and the pitch is expected to hold its own till 100 overs...And Indians are dangerous batting 2nd.


----------



## Icewolf

Android said:


> This team mostly comprises of North Indians why are South and North East Indians supporting it #AdarshLiberals #TalkLikeLiberals



South and North East India need independence from Brahmin dominated India


----------



## SwAggeR

5.5 is the CRR.


----------



## topgun047

Need wickets at regular intervals otherwise we are looking at score of 350 to chase.


----------



## scholseys

Lone_Ranger said:


> fact is bongla moron we have done same to them several times t 20 wc , 2011 wc when is last time bongla beat aussies ?


India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Icewolf said:


> South and North East India need independence from Brahmin dominated India




 , you have no ideas of our demographics.


----------



## Sky lord




----------



## darksider

81
1 out
14.5 overs


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

82-1
15 overs


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.


Like Bangladesh speedster

No wicket again.


----------



## darksider

one more four


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.




I guess Bangla Tigers doesn't require such bills to be passed but you know their bowlers.


----------



## HttpError

aazidane said:


> India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.



They are physically inferior they can't


----------



## ganesh177

Rpo is always around 6


----------



## iPhone

topgun047 said:


> Need wickets at regular intervals otherwise we are looking at score of 350 to chase.


Which should be fairly easy for the Indian batting line up.


----------



## Sky lord

aazidane said:


> India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.


Pork works better, they should make pork vindaloo compulsory


----------



## HttpError

I think Kangroos need to score atleast 470 or else it seems difficult.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

aazidane said:


> India should pass a bill to make beef eating mandatory, beef is the only solution to producing good bowlers, good fast bowlers.



The other day i was watching a match and the commentators were talking about how Bangladeshis have a weak upper body...and you know all 3 Indian pacers bowl at 145kmph.

But what i would suggest you to eat is dry fruits which you Bangladeshis require a lot to grow some brain cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

HttpError said:


> They are physically inferior they can't



How many wrestling and Kabaadi games have your country won against us ?? Go and check head to head records. They speak for themselves.


----------



## scholseys

SwAggeR said:


> I guess Bangla Tigers doesn't require such bills to be passed but you know their bowlers.


Rubel is the India killer and especially that bafoon called Kohli and not to forget we have one of the best bowling in the world, thanks to the Indian beef...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> How many wrestling and Kabaadi games have your country won against us ?? Go and check head to head records. They speak for themselves.



Stop living in a denial mode you know what the truth is lol as far as kabadi is concern the world knows how you people like to cheat. Your bowlers bowl around at 125 KMPH


----------



## SwAggeR

A wicket after drinks is mandatory !!



aazidane said:


> Rubel is the India killer and especially that bafoon called Kohli and not to forget we have one of the best bowling in the world, thanks to the Indian beef...



 @ rapist and where does he stand in ODI bowling ranking ??


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> A wicket after drinks is mandatory !!
> 
> 
> 
> @ rapist and where does he stand in ODI bowling ranking ??



You guys should be the last people on this planet earth to call any one a r@pist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

SwAggeR said:


> A wicket after drinks is mandatory !!
> 
> 
> 
> @ rapist and where does he stand in ODI bowling ranking ??


A rapist who raped the rapists, ironic...


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> Rubel is the India killer and especially that bafoon called Kohli and not to forget we have one of the best bowling in the world, thanks to the Indian beef...



India killer? 
Yet whole nation is crying like pussies?


----------



## SwAggeR

HttpError said:


> Stop living in a denial mode you know what the truth is lol as far as kabadi is concern the world knows how you people like to cheat. Your bowlers bowl around at 125 KMPH



 All three are genuine quickies bowling above 140. And don' behave like BD, Sore loosers always cry foul.


----------



## khujliwal

score prediction anyone? I think 325-350 to chase.


----------



## suresh1773

Icewolf said:


> South and North East India need independence from Brahmin dominated India


Please enlighten me from where did u learn this.
There r Brahmins all over India.


----------



## scholseys

ganesh177 said:


> India killer?
> Yet whole nation is crying like pussies?


Stop paying the refs?


----------



## utraash

Great Sachin said:


> They know exactly how to play with Indians


Our feelings too..... Haha


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> A rapist who raped the rapists, ironic...



But somehow miraculously his whole country cried like wossies.


----------



## halupridol

300+ score,,,,thts given now


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> Stop paying the refs?


Stop being pussies.


----------



## scholseys

SwAggeR said:


> But somehow miraculously his whole country cried like wossies.


However you want to console yourself, cheats

This match is becoming boring, time for the Aussies to tear the grass eating Indian bowlers a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## topgun047

India will loose is Australia post 300+ total.

Its difficult to chase at night.


----------



## SwAggeR

HttpError said:


> You guys should be the last people on this planet earth to call any one a r@pist




Sorry !! We are not the nation following Hudood which has ZERO convictions since last 4 years.


----------



## Yaduveer

SwAggeR said:


> But somehow miraculously his whole country cried like wossies.



What if you simply ignore that lungi troll...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Stop trolling guys... enjoy the match.... ignore the broken hearts


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> Sorry !! We are not the nation following Hudood which has ZERO convictions since last 4 years.



Oh we know that, you guys have shown your talent to the whole world, now that whole world even Europe is now aware of your this talent


----------



## scholseys

Shit talking and sports go hand in hand, especially cricket. Its too long a game to not talk..


----------



## nair

Any further rape/beef/off topics will be rated negative. Request u to enjoy the game rather than trolling


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> However you want to console yourself, cheats
> 
> This match is becoming boring, time for the Aussies to tear the grass eating Indian bowlers a new one.




It must only be Bongla genius like you who knows the result of match only after first innings 20 overs . Even ICC waits till second innings' 20 overs.


----------



## scholseys

This flinch bloke is a wanker, dude has decided to play test cricket.


----------



## HttpError

nair said:


> Any further rape/beef/off topics will be rated negative. Request u to enjoy the game rather than trolling



Even if its from an Indian poster ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

HttpError said:


> You guys should be the last people on this planet earth to call any one a r@pist



We Indians apologise whole heartedly for how our cricket team raped your team and the entire Bangladesh nation had to cry and ministers had to issue statements..We feel your pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

We need to break this partnership ASAP


----------



## HttpError

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> We Indians apologise whole heartedly for how our cricket team raped your team and the entire Bangladesh nation had to cry and ministers had to issue statements..We feel your pain.



@nair now if you will not negative then I can see what is going on here.


----------



## SwAggeR

Icewolf said:


> Hudood Ordinance doesn't govern rape laws in Pakistan at all, get out of that gau Matas asshole and smell the fresh air



One would wonder how else a country can have ZERO conviction rate for rape since last 4 years.  Only if guys are allowed to rape legally.


----------



## scholseys

i wonder when the umpires will come into play for India.


----------



## nair

HttpError said:


> Even if its from an Indian poster ?



You read my post again and answer urself


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

HttpError said:


> @nair now if you will not negative then I can see what is going on here.


Who started it sissy???


----------



## Icewolf

SwAggeR said:


> One would wonder how else a country can have ZERO conviction rate for rape since last 4 years.  Only if guys are allowed to rape legally.



Where the zero conviction rate coming from? Again, you pulling facts straight out of your gau Matas asshole?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> We Indians apologise whole heartedly for how our cricket team raped your team and the entire Bangladesh nation had to cry and ministers had to issue statements..We feel your pain.



No need to tell that you people have shown to the world how good you guys are at. 



aazidane said:


> i wonder when the umpires will come into play for India.



Very soon, as soon as they will realize that they need their assistance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Damn howz that not out


----------



## HttpError

ganesh177 said:


> Damn howz that not out



Pitching outside off stump, which is rule of the THUMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

HttpError said:


> No need to tell that you people have shown to the world how good you guys are at.


Yeah..we have seen the entire BD weep like sissies after loosing by ONE HUNDRED AND NINE RUNS & calling it a close match.


----------



## scholseys

Jadeja is a closet Mullah, he will covertly destroy India today...


----------



## halupridol

review gone,,,Aus scoring easy,,350+score


----------



## HttpError

Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

@WAJsal n @levina 
Gayi bhains paani me.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kesang

Beggerdeshi would say that was out because ball was hitting stump. And australian control icc


----------



## SwAggeR

Icewolf said:


> Where the zero conviction rate coming from? Again, you pulling facts straight out of your gau Matas asshole?



Sorry it's last 5 years asshole.

Now without bitching and crying shove it down your and your goat's arse. 

Zero-conviction rate for rape: Senator proposes constitutional changes - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

This Finch needs to get out, he is boring me to death.


----------



## HttpError

aazidane said:


> This Finch needs to get out, he is boring me to death.



Don't worry he will compensate for this in the end


----------



## Jaat Rock

We need at least 3 wickets in next 5 overs


----------



## HttpError

Jaat Rock said:


> We need at least 3 wickets in next 5 overs



You are not playing Cricket 2014 on Play Station 3 it's real cricket.


----------



## Jayanta

India has to chase 320+....5:15 am here going to sleep now.



halupridol said:


> oi jayanta,,,,Indra boniya dhukaise,,:-(



Hoi neki....ketiya???


----------



## scholseys

Finch was almost out


----------



## halupridol

Jayanta said:


> India has to chase 320+....5:15 am here going to sleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoi neki....ketiya???


kali rati,,,etiya paperot porhilu


----------



## utraash

Match gone....


----------



## HttpError

utraash said:


> Match gone....



Where ?


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Bhaayio.. Taza khabar hai.. Score 400 k aas paas bhi jaa ekta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Scorecard


----------



## scholseys

Finch has a strike rate of 88, but the wanker has decided to turn up as a test cricketer today or it appears the Indians have paid him off..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

7 matches 70 wickets

and today is the law of averages day.


----------



## Kesang

aazidane said:


> Finch was almost out


Match is fixed. Australia control ICC.


----------



## Jaat Rock

HttpError said:


> You are not playing Cricket 2014 on Play Station 3 it's real cricket.


LOL You will tell me difference between real cricket and Palystation 3??  Go take a long nap man 
Its what i think will be good for our team INDIA and there is nothing wrong in saying things like that... 
I am not in a mood of trolling in this thread and specially today so please don't quote me again.
Kind Regards
Jaat Rock


----------



## Musafir117

Abbey @Kay Kay update kar kahan mar geya tou joke a side update someone?


----------



## HttpError

Jaat Rock said:


> LOL You will tell me difference between real cricket and Palystation 3??  Go take a long nap man
> Its what i think will be good for our team INDIA and there is nothing wrong in saying things like that...
> I am not in a mood of trolling in this thread and specially today so please don't quote me again.
> Kind Regards
> Jaat Rock



There you go I have quoted you, is there any thing you can do about this ? sissy. I will quote you again lets see what you can do about this.


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> @WAJsal n @levina
> Gayi bhains paani me.....


Haar gaye kya???


----------



## SwAggeR

Last 15 overs can fetch 150 or even more runs for Australia.


----------



## Jaat Rock

HttpError said:


> There you go I have quoted you, is there any thing you can do about this ? sissy. I will quote you again lets see what you can do about this.


You Internet warriors  Go ahead quote me again and again


----------



## I.R.A

SwAggeR said:


> Last 15 overs can fetch 150 or even more runs for Australia.



Current score?


----------



## Great Sachin

BD & Pak both got raped by Indian team in this WC....praying India to loose the match but no Mauka to you


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

SwAggeR said:


> Last 15 overs can fetch 150 or even more runs for Australia.


Double the score at 30 overs and you have a good estimate of what it will be at the end.


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Haar gaye kya???


Har hi gaye almost ab toh.... 300+ sure .... 
Aaj toh auz wale jabardast tareeke se dhoenge India ko ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

340 on cards


----------



## duhastmish

Mar dala bloody Aussie !

Book the tix for india.


----------



## SwAggeR

CRR at the moment is not that alarming but these Aussies will explode sooner or later. 350+ is very much possible from here on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

HttpError said:


> Where ?


From India's hand...


----------



## gau8av

ye to hona hi tha  

challo, something for lungis and pakistan to cheer for now


----------



## scholseys

Brian Lara's voice is uninteresting, great cricketer but shit voice.


----------



## duhastmish

aazidane said:


> Brian Lara's voice is uninteresting, great cricketer but shit voice.


Yeh I wish too he was Leonard Cohen ! Or shakira!


----------



## SwAggeR

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Current score?



155/1 after 30 overs.

For further need use this.

AUS - 159/1 (30.1 Ovs) | AUS vs IND | Commentary - Cricbuzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Why finch playing so slow? Did Indians gave him bribe?


----------



## SwAggeR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Double the score at 30 overs and you have a good estimate of what it will be at the end.



After the advent of 20-20 that old rule has taken a toss.


----------



## scholseys

duhastmish said:


> Yeh I wish too he was Leonard Cohen ! Or shakira!


Funniest thing a dhoti has said all night long


----------



## Jayanta

halupridol said:


> kali rati,,,etiya paperot porhilu


:-(


----------



## scholseys

Indians shouting like monkeys for a not out, miserable gits


----------



## Jai_Hind

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Why finch playing so slow? Did Indians gave him bribe?



Well then we bribed your whole team.... You were all out, Remember..??


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Would Indian bowlers bowled out Australian batsman before 50 overs?


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Indians shouting like monkeys for a not out, miserable gits


Only humans can shout !! Monkeys can howl only !!!


----------



## scholseys

SwAggeR said:


> Only humans can shout !! Monkeys can howl only !!!


Howling Indians ?


----------



## duhastmish

Get a bloody wicket will ya.

Enough playing with your food.


----------



## halupridol

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Would Indian bowlers bowled out Australian batsman before 50 overs?



feels like 2003 wc final again,,,,350+ score

bohot dhulai ho rahi ha,,,well played smith

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Howling Indians ?



Cheerleading bikini clad Bangladeshies.


----------



## Soumitra

Good that i didnt take leave from office


----------



## HttpError

Jaat Rock said:


> You Internet warriors  Go ahead quote me again and again



There you go


----------



## Great Sachin

Pak & BD can enjoy ....India is loosing


----------



## Choppers

Soumitra said:


> Good that i didnt take leave from office


Lol i took it and now repenting


----------



## SwAggeR

halupridol said:


> feels like 2003 wc final again,,,,350+ score
> 
> bohot dhulai ho rahi ha,,,well played smith



But this batting line up is quite capable of chasing that down unlike 2003's batting line up . You can bank on Kohli and Dhoni.


----------



## gau8av

halupridol said:


> feels like 2003 wc final again


lol exactly, game over 

but at least we beat Pakistan !!


----------



## Choppers

400+ seems likely


----------



## duhastmish

I wish it was Pakistan vs india!

What a match that would have been


----------



## Great Sachin

Indian bowlers were in pressure from first bowl.....no teeth


----------



## HttpError

Punishment started


----------



## ganesh177

Feels like old india


----------



## Great Sachin

Smith always enjoy Indian bowling attack


----------



## M.SAAD

Great Sachin said:


> Pak & BD can enjoy ....India is loosing





A lot of Pakistanis are supporting India. Just not on defence.pk.


----------



## TejasMk3

I think 375-400 sure, unless something drastic happens.

OTOH this seems like a complete batting track I think even other matches have had high scores.


----------



## halupridol

SwAggeR said:


> But this batting line up is quite capable of chasing that down unlike 2003's batting line up . You can bank on Kohli and Dhoni.


if score crosses 320-330,,,,we will lose
out!!!!!!


----------



## scholseys

The dalit to the Indian rescue!


----------



## MilSpec

smith gone... dare aaye durust aaye

Please let there be a collapse now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*ICC reveals format of next world cup; India to play all matches upto Final*
Published on March 20, 2015by Mahesh Jagga

International Cricket Council (ICC) has released the revised format for the next world cup. Announcing this, ICC CEO David Richardson informed reporters that the new format has been designed to promote spectator interest.

Giving the background, the Chief Executive of ICC said: We were quite perturbed by the thin crowds in the match between England and West Indies. Even Rahul Gandhi managed to draw bigger crowds for his election rallies.




It needs India to shine

On the other hand, when India is playing, even if it is with United Arab Emirates or Afghanistan, the contest attracts a crowd as huge as a free wifi pack distribution center of Delhi would. The frenzied spectators, jingoist fans, cricket lovers, betters and fixers, all are there, present in their full glory.

Since we cannot permit the outdated and medieval ideas of sportsmanship, integrity and fairness to hurt the game of cricket and hence the new format.

In the new scheme of things for the next world cup:


India would play a match against all other teams in the contest.
Other teams would not play against each other.
India would play Pakistan, every Sunday, till the end of the tournament.
Other teams would be given points based on their comparative performance against India. Pakistan would be given points based on their best performance out of their matches against India.
After the league phase one semi-finalist team would be chosen based on its respective performances against India.
Pakistan would be the second semi-finalist.
Both semi-finalists would play a game against India and their comparative performance would be deciding factor to take them to the final with India.
India would win the finals.
We are sure that this format would go a long way in making Cricket a bigger, better and global game with enhanced public participation. Importantly, ICC would also be able to partake in the ‘Make In India’ initiative.

There are some other changes suggested by member countries and they are under active consideration. These are:


All the matches should be scheduled to start at 3 PM Indian Standard Time, wherever they are played.
Each team should get an opportunity to identify one ‘most talented batsmen’ who would be given upto 3 chances to get out. A committee headed by Rohit Sharma has been tasked to look into this suggestion.
One bounce catch out rule should be applicable for Pakistan fielders, Umar Akmal to head the committee to look into this. One important task before the committee is to decide whether players can use both hands or the traditional ‘one tip one hand’ concept would be used.
A new concept of ‘No choke overs’ has been suggested. This should be applicable to last twenty overs of second innings and in this phase only one batsman can be given out in any over. An attempt by a bowler to take a second wicket should be deemed to be a no ball. A consultative committee headed by A B De Villiers would look into the suggestion.
ICC reveals format of next world cup; India to play all matches upto Final | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Damage's already done


----------



## nik141991

350+ on card we goona loose badly maxwell is coming


----------



## iPhone

Hang in there, India. More wickets will come soon. The match isn't over, yet. And you guys are able to chase a 300 plus score against Australia any day.


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> Har hi gaye almost ab toh.... 300+ sure ....
> *Aaj toh auz wale jabardast tareeke se dhoenge India ko *....


 
abhi kya haal hai???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580963805414305792


----------



## duhastmish

Wtf. We are not playing with maxwell. Send him back


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koi hat trick le lo.


----------



## scholseys

The wicket has gone to the dalit's head, now he has decided to bowl wides..


----------



## duhastmish

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Koi hat trick le lo.


I doubt he will get 2 balls without run


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> The dalit to the Indian rescue!



He is not Dalit.Idiot !!


----------



## halupridol

bowling failed miserably,,,350+ score will have to be chased,,,today we will know the caliber of our batsmen,,hype vs reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Has Yadav gone blind to throw so many wides.


----------



## duhastmish

aazidane said:


> The wicket has gone to the dalit's head, now he has decided to bowl wides..


Oh my god lmao. You are bangladesi.

I just saw your flag. Wtf were you acting like Aussie? Go get me tea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> abhi kya haal hai???


213/2 35 ovrs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

duhastmish said:


> Oh my god lmao. You are bangladesi.
> 
> I just saw your flag. Wtf were you acting like Aussie? Go get me tea



what do you mean by this go get me Tea ?


----------



## nik141991

duhastmish said:


> Oh my god lmao. You are bangladesi.
> 
> I just saw your flag. Wtf were you acting like Aussie? Go get me tea


Plz go easy on him he lost his machhi today


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> 213/2 35 ovrs...


oh!
whats the run rate?


----------



## rockstarIN

So today we see our batting side's quality!


----------



## halupridol

levina said:


> abhi kya haal hai???


Aus cruising towards 400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Maxwell is pounding the dalit.


----------



## Levina

halupridol said:


> Aus cruising towards 400


Ohhh!
gosh!


----------



## TejasMk3

out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.SAAD

Maxwell OUT!


----------



## nik141991

Max gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Very poor bowling.


----------



## duhastmish

Maxwell ki bhains gayi pani me. Jaa bangla desi pakad le

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Another wicket


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Am i high or did that really happen??


----------



## ravi kiran




----------



## scholseys

Finch gone, finally! the dalit to the rescure.


----------



## TejasMk3

woohoo!


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> out.



Deduct at least 20-25 runs from final Aussies total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

BC india toh steroids pe aa gyi maxwell ko out kar k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

One or two wickets and India would be mighty pleased


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580973655317819393

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

duhastmish said:


> Maxwell ki bhains gayi pani me. Jaa bangla desi pakad le




Par , bangla deshi pani mein to sirf machli hi pakar sakte hain .


----------



## M.SAAD

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580973655317819393





They can be Indians or Bangladeshis too.


----------



## Android

Dhoni shouting nikal ke khelega


----------



## duhastmish

We need Watson and this Clark these wicket within next2 over


----------



## Levina

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580973655317819393


----------



## The_Sidewinder

MilSpec said:


> That means something else here on PDF....



I know mate. 


3 quick wickets, and we are again back in the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik141991

Score will be around 330

Look like Watson doesn't want his IPL contract terminated


----------



## The_Sidewinder

nik141991 said:


> Score will be around 330
> 
> Look like Watson doesn't want his IPL contract terminated




 :epic:    lolwaaa


----------



## halupridol

duhastmish said:


> We need Watson and this Clark these wicket within next2 over


oo bhai,,,itna bhi expect mat karo,,shukar manao ki yeh wicket mil gaye warna 400 ban jate
spoken too soon,,,out!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> oh!
> whats the run rate?


Now little better 4 wicket down 248 in 42 .... Close to 6.0 rpo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

clarke gone


----------



## duhastmish

Mohit get this sob out


----------



## nik141991

Out


----------



## halupridol

out!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Aussie k toh gayoo bhains paani me


----------



## Indian Patriot

Rajkumar said:


> I am getting curious to know little about you after reading your so many posts in this thread.
> 
> "Are you a choker in real life ? "
> What i mean is , do you run away from tough time in your life or face it with courage ?



Get a life you sucker. This is internet not real life. And this is just a cricket match not life and death situation. But for retards like you a cricket match is an occasion to pelt stones at cricketers homes. 

You sound like a pimply teenager high on her hormones. Putting up a picture of Leonidas from 300 aka Gerard Butler does not prove you are macho, it just shows you have a sharp inferiority complex and you are compensating for that. Instead of being so obsessed with me and reading my posts, read your school books and prepare for the board exams.


----------



## MilSpec

5th down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

5th down....


----------



## duhastmish

Shabash mere cheetay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

nik141991 said:


> Out



 :pertay:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

duhastmish said:


> Mohit get this sob out


Bhai teri toh sun li Mohit ne....kuch aur bhi bol de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Maxwell in...


----------



## Kloitra

Lucky wicket, poor bowling. What happened to the bowlers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

watch out for faulkner.


----------



## Aarush

koi live streaming ka link do bhai...office mein baitha hu


----------



## duhastmish

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bhai teri toh sun li Mohit ne....kuch aur bhi bol de


Modi get Rafael and Hal make AMCA work with a prototype within a year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

utraash said:


> Maxwell in...


wo ja chuka ha


----------



## IND151

utraash said:


> 213/2 35 ovrs...



More wickets must fail......

And guys let them score big.

Just remember this Image.


----------



## topgun047

Inki batting johnson tak jaati hai jo 9 pe aata hai


----------



## nik141991

We need 1 more wicket & score will be less than 300 lol


----------



## drunken-monke

India pulled things quite good..


----------



## Jayanta

Aarush said:


> koi live streaming ka link do bhai...office mein baitha hu


webcric.be


----------



## utraash

IND151 said:


> More wickets must fail......
> 
> And guys let them score big.
> 
> Just remember this Image.


Is image se kya hoga ?


----------



## Srinivas

India should Go through the Australian batting line up !


----------



## halupridol

utraash said:


> Is image se kya hoga ?


karm karo fal ki chinta chorro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

one more wickets otherwise they will surpass 300 mark easily.


----------



## utraash

halupridol said:


> karm karo fal ki chinta chorro


Aisa mat bolo bhai ... Agar indian players ne sun liya toh ho gaye unse karam....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

sixer laga diya


----------



## farhan_9909

well now i think,the target will be beyond 300


----------



## Aarush

300 is getable target in this pitch and under lights due factor will help india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Dhunayee chaalu...


----------



## farhan_9909

Chronos said:


> I do have a question that i have always meant to ask.
> 
> What do you smoke before writing your posts.
> 
> and who did you sleep with to get a post higher than a normal member.



aur to pta ni prr subah subah indians ko dekh leta hoon


----------



## IND151

utraash said:


> Is image se kya hoga ?



In *Kurukshhetra War*, Kauravs had* 31,79,000 soldiers *and* Pandvs* had *20,21,000 *Soldiers which means *Kuarav army was more than 50% Bigger than Pandav Army*.

But who won at end?

My point is- Aussies are damn strong, but we must not fear them. Face them, beat them.

Determination, Leadership and Will can do wonders.

Team India will win this world cup, we have beaten Aussies in last world cup, will do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Australia will reach 300 easily, But i think India can chase that score


----------



## utraash

IND151 said:


> In *Kurukshhetra War*, Kauravs had* 31,79,000 soldiers *and* Pandvs* had *20,21,000 *Soldiers which means *Kuarav army was more than 50% Bigger than Pandav Army*.
> 
> But who won at end?
> 
> My point is- Aussies are damn strong, but we must not fear them. Face them, beat them.
> 
> Determination, Leadership and Will can do wonders.
> 
> Team India will win this world cup, we have beaten Aussies in last world cup, will do it again.


Not very sure ...

6 again...


----------



## duhastmish

IND151 said:


> In *Kurukshhetra War*, Kauravs had* 31,79,000 soldiers *and* Pandvs* had *20,21,000 *Soldiers which means *Kuarav army was more than 50% Bigger than Pandav Army*.
> 
> But who won at end?
> 
> My point is- Aussies are damn strong, but we must not fear them. Face them, beat them.
> 
> Determination, Leadership and Will can do wonders.
> 
> Team India will win this world cup, we have beaten Aussies in last world cup, will do it again.


*Kyon paka ra hai?

Wicket le na Bhai . Koi mantar padh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

WHY THE F*** ARE INDIAN BOWLERS BOWLING SHORT-PITCH?!!! 

BC they have a speed of 130 km and they think they can intimidate australians with that speed in australian pitches.


----------



## ganesh177

Death bowling India bowls spinner


----------



## drunken-monke

310 to 315 if India bowls well...


----------



## farhan_9909

my prediction

320-335

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

when relations between pak and india normalise, we should import batsman from india and india could import bowlers from us, that way it would always be pak vs india final in the w.c.


----------



## Sankpal

We can chase 310-320 Easily ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Looks like the expected score will be 360


----------



## halupridol

out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

yesboss said:


> when relations between pak and india normalise, we should import batsman from india and india could import bowlers from us, that way it would always be pak vs india final in the w.c.




hehehe GUD Idea Sir ji......


----------



## utraash

6th wicket


----------



## farhan_9909

Sankpal said:


> We can chase 310-320 Easily ........................



if india doesn't loose more than 3 wickets till 200,than they can chase upto 320


----------



## TejasMk3

Yeahh! out!


----------



## utraash

Now its a time use diplomacy with auz for world cup.... Haha...


----------



## duhastmish

Need to get Watson out too. And haddin too.in next over

Whoop some Aussie back. Maro


----------



## SwAggeR

We need 4 more for 80.


----------



## IND151

duhastmish said:


> *Kyon paka ra hai?
> 
> Wicket le na Bhai . Koi mantar padh*



The biggest Spell is Self Confidence.................


----------



## Indian Patriot

284 is a big score to be chasing. Man why the f*** can't India produce decent bowlers? Watson whose career was almost over because of his poor form is now doing the big hitting here.


----------



## drunken-monke

Down to three overs.. Bowl good guyz.. bowl good..


----------



## nik141991

If score is kept below 320 then there is a chance of an interesting match


----------



## SwAggeR

330- would be target.


----------



## duhastmish

Bach Gaya sala ! Get him out in this over


----------



## Astra-2013

ऑस्ट्रेलिया वालो लाइन मैं आओ धक्का मुक्की मत करो बैटिंग सब को मिलेगी ।।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

IND151 said:


> The biggest Spell is Self Confidence.................


You could have telephoned to Yadav before first spell....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

320-330


----------



## utraash

Bowlers ne duba diya hayoo rabba...


----------



## SwAggeR

Wicket !!


----------



## nik141991

Out but to late


----------



## Astra-2013

Phir kahraha hu
ऑस्ट्रेलिया वालो लाइन मैं आओ धक्का मुक्की मत करो बैटिंग सब को मिलेगी ।।


----------



## utraash

320-330 will be almost impossible to chase with auz bowling attack....


----------



## halupridol

why does mohit bowls short wid loolypop pace,,,watson pullin frm front foot


----------



## Astra-2013

Out


----------



## duhastmish

duhastmish said:


> Bach Gaya sala ! Get him out in this over


Dekha 

Maro sale firangiyon ko!


----------



## terry5

India on top


----------



## farhan_9909

Damage is already done


----------



## halupridol

utraash said:


> 320-330 will be almost impossible to chase with auz bowling attack....


nohit,dhawan,kohli,raina,dhoni,rahane,zadeja,,,,,,,,sabne 50 kar diya toh jeet jayenge


----------



## utraash

Damage kar chuka voh jitna kar sakta tha...


----------



## TejasMk3

Maybe not 8/80 , but still have done well to pull it back from what seemed like 350-400 at one point.

But still hope we can get those three wickets somehow


----------



## SwAggeR

15-16 in next two overs.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

duhastmish said:


> Dekha
> 
> Maro sale firangiyon ko!


Ab yeh bhi bol de ki Indian jeet jaye..


----------



## Kloitra

12 balls, 3 wickets. Can they?


----------



## duhastmish

Le le shami wicket distribute ho ri hain


----------



## WAJsal

@levina , told you , Yadav bowling aggressive lines and getting wickets.Not fair,we warmed up the Kangaroos for you. @utraash . Anyway ,target looking like over 315,is chasable with the type of fire power India has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

halupridol said:


> nohit,dhawan,kohli,raina,dhoni,rahane,zadeja,,,,,,,,sabne 50 kar diya toh jeet jayenge


Bhai Aussie ki bowling kya lollypop hai hai jo har koi fifty hi thok jayega...


----------



## duhastmish

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Ab yeh bhi bol de ki Indian jeet jaye..


India jeetey ga ye match. Dekh sale Aussie ki kaise lenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

farhan_9909 said:


> Damage is already done



Could have done more damage !!


----------



## utraash

WAJsal said:


> @levina , told you , Yadav bowling aggressive lines and getting wickets.Not fair,we warmed up the Kangaroos for you. @utraash . Anyway ,target looking like over 315,is chasable with the type of fire power India has.


That's undefeatable target....


----------



## Indian Patriot

300 means damage already done.


----------



## halupridol

utraash said:


> Bhai Aussie ki bowling kya lollypop hai hai jo har koi fifty hi thok jayega...


lekin humare diggajo ko toh dekho,,,ek se badh kar ek
yeh lo johnson bhi pel raha ha


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

farhan_9909 said:


> Damage is already done


It is a good batting track..and we have a good batting lineup.


----------



## Norwegian

zip said:


> @Norwegian whats ur prediction says about todays match ?


50-50


----------



## Indian Patriot

Even Johnson hitting boundaries.


----------



## SirHatesALot

lag gayi apni toh


----------



## Norwegian

India is going to lose this one. No doubt. Target is not chaseable against Australian bowlers.


----------



## utraash

halupridol said:


> lekin humare diggajo ko toh dekho,,,ek se badh kar ek


Naah, itne bhi diggajh nhi hai .... 3fours in consecutive deliveries....


----------



## halupridol

3 consecutive,,,,arey chullu bhar pani me kud jao salo


----------



## Indian Patriot

The match is already over. India have lost the match when they let australia score 300+


----------



## SwAggeR

0+1+4+4+4+1= 14 runs from penultimate over.


----------



## utraash

Norwegian said:


> India is going to lose this one. No doubt. Target is not chaseable against Australian bowlers.



Exactly... We will lose but see the margin n how tuff they going to make for Aussies...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

go kangaroooooooos gooooooooooo!


----------



## halupridol

utraash said:


> Naah, itne bhi diggajh nhi hai .... 3fours in consecutive deliveries....


arey bhai,,,,hype toh dekho,,,,,aaj pata chalega kon kitne pani me ha


----------



## farhan_9909

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> It is a good batting track..and we have a good batting lineup.



Indeed but against australian bowlers?i doubt.

you lost 6 wickets against WI chasing only 180


----------



## Srinivas

One explosive innings by any of the openers will do the job for India!


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> 300 means damage already done.



Then what does 350 or 400 mean ??


----------



## Android

Why wasnt Yadav given last over


----------



## duhastmish

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> go kangaroooooooos gooooooooooo!


Yeee!

Go kangaroo go bug off from worldcup.
Thanks Pakistani bro now say ye india


----------



## Indian Patriot

With cartoons like rohit sharma and shikhar dhawan opening for India only a super-optimist will think India can chase down this score. Indian batsmen will have to play like their lives depend upon it. But that seems unlikely.


----------



## SwAggeR

Gone !!


----------



## IND151

Whats score now?


----------



## utraash

halupridol said:


> arey bhai,,,,hype toh dekho,,,,,aaj pata chalega kon kitne pani me ha


Unchi dukaan fike pakwaan.... 
Dropped..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indo

Indian Patriot said:


> 300 means damage already done.


Lol, you are hysterical, its cricket any one can win....entire innings is remaining.


----------



## halupridol

Srinivas said:


> One explosive innings by any of the openers will do the job for India!


aaj agar nohit phuss ho gaya toh nikal pheko is manhoos ko team se


----------



## IND151

SwAggeR said:


> Gone !!



?????


----------



## utraash

321


----------



## SwAggeR

dropped!!


----------



## MilSpec

looking grim now. We will need some heroic effort.


----------



## duhastmish

halupridol said:


> aaj agar nohit phuss ho gaya toh nikal pheko is manhoos ko team se


Century marega !


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Then what does 350 or 400 mean ??



That Indian batsmen should not even come out to bat.


----------



## farhan_9909

SwAggeR said:


> Then what does *350 or 400 mean* ??



In Pashto= De damage plaar
In Urdu= Damage ka baap
In Punjabi= damage da abba


----------



## SwAggeR

15 runs from last over.


----------



## Soumitra

329 difficult but gettable


----------



## halupridol

duhastmish said:


> Century marega !


century against BD dont count,,,,acchi bowling ke aage wo zyadater phuss hi hota ha


----------



## TejasMk3

Should be a good test, if the batting line up can actually get this.


----------



## IND151

whats score and how many wickets?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

farhan_9909 said:


> Indeed but against australian bowlers?i doubt.
> 
> you lost 6 wickets against WI chasing only 180



That was a different pitch..we also scored 300 against Pak and SA bowling


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

duhastmish said:


> Yeee!
> 
> Go kangaroo go bug off from worldcup.
> Thanks Pakistani bro now say ye india


----------



## utraash

Match gone.... Its time for Modi to initiate power of diplomacy..... Haha...


----------



## duhastmish

halupridol said:


> century against BD dont count,,,,acchi bowling ke aage wo zyadater phuss hi hota ha


Australia mein khub Marta hai!

Always comes good against Aussie.

He is big match player , he will score 165 run or a very big 100


----------



## gau8av

johnson bkl mc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 207605



Join the party.
Yeh your response is a oxymoron !


----------



## terry5

Not enough for AUS .indias game now


----------



## SwAggeR

halupridol said:


> century against BD dont count,,,,acchi bowling ke aage wo zyadater phuss hi hota ha



In last match against Aussies in Australia , he scored century.


----------



## punit

chalo bhai hum to tension free ho gaye. ye match gaya hath se !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Even a tailender like johnson hits boundaries and sixes.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

duhastmish said:


> Join the party.
> Yeh your response is a oxymoron !



So your having an *** burn coz of me supporting the australian team? the fk baby... DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## utraash

SwAggeR said:


> In last match against Aussies in Australia , he scored century.


Bhai dheke dhakkan me dum hai bhi ki nhi..... Ya bus phuss wala bum hai ye....


----------



## MilSpec

Well... lets see what our batting packs, looks like it will come down to Sir Jadega in the end.


----------



## Indian Patriot

The reason 328 is so disturbing is because at one point between 39-44 over India gave away just 16 runs. Even 300 looked difficult. And after such a good effort saale Indian bowlers ne aukat dikha hi diya.



MilSpec said:


> Well... lets see what our batting packs, looks like it will come down to Sir Jadega in the end.



If it comes down to Sir Jadeja then Indian team should be heading towards the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Indias score after 30 overs will be 329/0 won by 10 wickets.


----------



## zootinali

good bye world cup 
this is the end for us..


----------



## utraash

Indian Patriot said:


> Even a tailender like johnson hits boundaries and sixes.


That's how indian bowling is all about....
Aussie came with plan well executed in batting... Now with this score their bowling to Indians would un-playable....


----------



## Indian Patriot

terry5 said:


> Not enough for AUS .indias game now



Sharm kar lala, kyun jale pe nama chirak raha hai?


----------



## SwAggeR

MilSpec said:


> Well... lets see what our batting packs, looks like it will come down to Sir Jadega in the end.



I hope it doesn't.


----------



## MilSpec

utraash said:


> That's how indian bowling is all about....
> Aussie came with plan well executed in batting... Now with this score their bowling to Indians would un-playable....


lets see...


----------



## duhastmish

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So your having an *** burn coz of me supporting the australian team? the fk baby... DEAL WITH IT.


Are why feel bad come join the party grab a beer . And chill

You support Aussie but I doubt it was by choice rather by compulsion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

utraash said:


> That's how indian bowling is all about....
> Aussie came with plan well executed in batting... Now with this score their bowling to Indians would un-playable....



Johnson is what you call in gully cricket a "blinder". He will shut his eyes and swing the bat with enormous force, if it hits its a six if its a miss then he is gone. He is good for cameo like that but a sharp bowling attack at death overs should have enough tactics to stop blinders like him. 

India lacks good bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

First part of match reminds me a dialogue of movie Blackl Hawk Down when a army general said after seeing the two hawks helicopter down
"We lost the initiative" that's the precisely the case of indian team now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

duhastmish said:


> Are why feel bad come join the party grab a beer . And chill
> 
> You support Aussie but I doubt it was by choice rather by compultion.



Im havin red bull.. so no thanks.

As for supporting aussies... well why is a compulsion? they are a better team...


----------



## zootinali

world cup is over for us .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

I don't think anybody will admit but the Indian team was clearly nervous. The bowlers were too overawed by the occasion. The likes of Sharma and Shami have never played in a WC SF before and they were too shaky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im havin red bull.. so no thanks.
> 
> As for supporting aussies... well why is a compulsion? they are a better team...


You should have a mangolassi. Always ready with a bloody gun!
Chill it bro. You are one person who made me loose cool.

Chad ye red bull grab a lassi or sharbat

Why so angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

zootinali said:


> world cup is over for us .


Yes.... Let make ready the team for Anuskha-Kohli next destination.....


----------



## terry5

Indian Patriot said:


> Sharm kar lala, kyun jale pe nama chirak raha hai?



Run a ball for India .Ball not doing much as long as Your boys dont go slogging you got this game 
I like Mahendra & think he's your matchwinner today


----------



## third eye

Mushkil..


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

BTW fish "Chankya2 " predicts that India will win this match. I think so.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

duhastmish said:


> You should have a mangolassi. Always ready with a bloody gun!
> Chill it bro. You are one person who made me loose cool.
> 
> Chad ye red bull grab a lassi or sharbat


----------



## Sankpal

Can We import *MCcullum* for this match


----------



## kaykay

Game is very much on. 329 is doable provided one among openers score 100+ and a good partnership from middle order.


----------



## Indian Patriot

terry5 said:


> Run a ball for India .Ball not doing much as long as Your boys dont go slogging you got this game
> I like Mahendra & think he's your matchwinner today



If it was so easy to pick a single in every ball 300 would be easily overcome.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> BTW fish "Chankya2 " predicts that India will win this match. I think so.



fish fry anyone?


----------



## HttpError

When the match will resume ?


----------



## duhastmish

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> BTW fish "Chankya2 " predicts that India will win this match. I think so.


If the pridiction go wrong I having macher jhol ala chankya 2

But before that I will beat it with a mallet


----------



## utraash

Indian Patriot said:


> I don't think anybody will admit but the Indian team was clearly nervous. The bowlers were too overawed by the occasion. The likes of Sharma and Shami have never played in a WC SF before and they were too shaky.



Not just nervous it seems they never had plan B if Aussies lashing out the bowling attack of pacers....


----------



## SwAggeR

Someone needs to play blinder of inning like hitting 50 in 20 balls then only India can chase . These extra odd 29 ball run difference needs to be taken care of.


----------



## utraash

HttpError said:


> When the match will resume ?


Call for rain yaar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

kaykay said:


> Game is very much on. 329 is doable provided one among openers score 100+ and a good partnership from middle order.


 it`s semi final , high pressure match , chasing target that big against one of the best team, almost impossibru.


----------



## Indian Patriot

utraash said:


> Not just nervous it seems they never had plan B if Aussies lashing out the bowling attack of pacers....



Plan B? I don't think they even had a plan A. Why is that kid smith able to score a century every time he plays against India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

utraash said:


> Call for rain yaar....


----------



## zootinali

utraash said:


> Call for rain yaar....


that will make chase impossible for us , D&L revised target will be almost impossible considering the mammoth total of the Australia .


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> Plan B? I don't think they even had a plan A. Why is that kid smith able to score a century every time he plays against India?



Lol Smith is annoying, but he has turned out to be a good batsmen though.


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Lol Smith is annoying, but he has turned out to be a good batsmen though.



He is a good batsman only against India. Against other teams uski aukat nikal ati hai.


----------



## utraash

Indian Patriot said:


> Plan B? I don't think they even had a plan A. Why is that kid smith able to score a century every time he plays against India?


Our bowlers today first time faced the real mettle of batting side n failed miserably.....


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Nowadays 300 in not enough to win a match against batting line up like India. India have to play just little fast to make 29 more runs. Match will be ours.


----------



## utraash

zootinali said:


> that will make chase impossible for us , D&L revised target will be almost impossible considering the mammoth total of the Australia .


Let rain wash out the match for entire day... India need to start afresh ....


----------



## Green Arrow

Now though for India.


----------



## HttpError

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Nowadays 300 in not enough to win a match against batting line up like India. India have to play just little fast to make 29 more runs. Match will be ours.



You've hit the nail, sherlock.


----------



## SwAggeR

This is belter of pitch . India will chase it down in style.

Jitega bhai Jitega Bharat jitega.


----------



## Indian Patriot

utraash said:


> Let rain wash out the match for entire day... India need to start afresh ....



Match will resume from where it stopped.



SwAggeR said:


> This is belter of pitch . India will chase it down in style.
> 
> Jitega bhai Jitega Bharat jitega.



Bechare ko sadma ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Kuch ni milra toh ek adha indian nuke missiles hi fenk do ground pe ..... Kuch toh karo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

utraash said:


> Our bowlers today first time faced the real mettle of batting side n failed miserably.....



Your bowlers faced a tailender and could not restrict him from beating the $ht out of them. The total should not have crossed 280, courtesy your bowling stars


----------



## kaykay

zootinali said:


> it`s semi final , high pressure match , chasing target that big against one of the best team, almost impossibru.


But this is the kinda pitch where while batting first aussies score 350+( eg Oz SL match) and at one time that was looking very much possible in this inning too but they couldn't. That is why I am still a bit hopeful that India can chase it down ( Though chasing 300+ is always a tough task no matter what ground).


----------



## asad71

So far cheating has not been a factor in this match. Let's see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Today reminded me of 2003 WC final lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

asad71 said:


> So far cheating has not been a factor in this match. Let's see.



It will start in second innings.


----------



## utraash

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Your bowlers faced a tailender and could not restrict him from beating the $ht out of them. The total should not have crossed 280, courtesy your bowling stars


Yeah ye bowlers jaise bhi hai par maar khaayi puri besharmi se .... Haha


----------



## Indian Patriot

Indian Scorecard:

Dhawan - 0
Sharma - 4
Kohli - 50
Rahane - 34
Dhoni - 50
Raina - 12
Sir Jadeja -18
Ashwin - 8
Yadav - 14
MM Sharma - 4
Shami - 0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

asad71 said:


> So far cheating has not been a factor in this match. Let's see.



What about Indian cricket council?  

I am really waiting for BD-Pak series and will see BD trashed by Pakistan like earlier.


----------



## utraash

Its time to activate Agni5 with nuke..... Haha ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Indian Patriot said:


> If it was so easy to pick a single in every ball 300 would be easily overcome.



Moochehn is coming to bat for all the mooch wale in India .
Austrailia will not be able to handle the great mooch 
Go on muchal


----------



## Butchcassidy

Razia phas gayi gundoon mein


----------



## Indian Patriot

asad71 said:


> So far cheating has not been a factor in this match. Let's see.



In the mean time bangladesh discovers there is a game called cricket. The bangladeshis hope that someday they can learn how to play the game. bangLOLdesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> Indian Scorecard:
> 
> Dhawan - 0
> Sharma - 4
> Kohli - 50
> Rahane - 34
> Dhoni - 50
> Raina - 12
> Sir Jadeja -18
> Ashwin - 8
> Yadav - 14
> MM Sharma - 4
> Shami - 0



Lagta hai ajj India k harny pay lagaya hua hai.............


----------



## ganesh177

Rohit will again hit 264,baaki 50 koi bhi kar lega


----------



## Kinetic

*Anyone from BD buying Indian Cricket Council??? It is on sale. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

teen ball kha gaya


----------



## utraash

Indian Patriot said:


> In the mean time bangladesh discovers there is a game called cricket. The bangladeshis hope that someday they can learn how to play the game. bangLOLdesh.


Not just that, in the back drop of losing QF from India's hand Bdesi crocodile tears led increased the sea water level n it seems eventually a indian conspiracy to sink BD has reached to its final destination.... Haha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Not out !!

Not out !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

4


----------



## scholseys

The Dhotis have paid the refs yet again, it was a clear out.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bangladesh hota toh abhi rona shuru ho jata catch pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> The Dhotis have paid the refs yet again, it was a clear out.


You are so dumb


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Bechare ko sadma ho gaya.



Abe chutye ki aulad , don' quote me !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

aazidane said:


> The Dhotis have paid the refs yet again, it was a clear out.



hurrrrrr ... if bangaladeshi dhotis do not know what international cricket is.. from next time should not come..

this much happens every where.. understand? you standard is not for international cricket.. so raise it first.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

aazidane said:


> The Dhotis have paid the refs yet again, it was a clear out.


Little cricket knowledge and Bangladeshi brain is a killer mixture.


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Abe chutye ki aulad , don' quote me !!



Don't troll my thread. I don't need morons like you ruining this thread started by me.


----------



## WAR-rior

aazidane said:


> The Dhotis have paid the refs yet again, it was a clear out.


you have cataract?


----------



## utraash

Gabbar phuss phuss...


----------



## Indian Patriot

WAR-rior said:


> you have cataract?



He is bangladeshi.


----------



## nik141991

Bhaiya inko to ball he nahi dikh rahi


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

First time India didn't take 10 wickets of opposite team in this WC.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Look at the brighter side. Not a single wicket has fallen in the first 2 overs, great achievement for the two cartoons at the crease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Only Australians and Pakistanis can cloak upto 150+KMPH


----------



## scholseys

This Rohit Sharma is utter shite, he makes Vinod Kambli look like Sachin Tendulker.


----------



## Kloitra

HttpError said:


> Only Australians and Pakistanis can cloak upto 150+KMPH


SA and NZ.


----------



## ganesh177

Starc averaging 149 
And fastest 151


----------



## SwAggeR

44444


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> This Rohit Sharma is utter shite, he makes Vinod Kambli look like Sachin Tendulker.



Vinod Kambli scored double hundreds when he made his test debut, a total that the bangLOLdesh cricket team still has not able to reach. Kambli was better batsman than Sachin and Sachin has scored more runs than bangLOLdesh cricket team has since 1977. So why don't you just know your place and shut up?


----------



## nik141991

Catch dropped lol


----------



## utraash

Bach gya gabbar....


----------



## HttpError

Kloitra said:


> SA, NZ, even Shami and Yadav have top speeds in 150 Kmph.



Never seen any from IND and NZ and in SA its only Styen who is no longer a worthy bowler after getting smacked 12 runs in last over and became the reason for their boot out of WC.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Looks like India even bought Aussie keeper


----------



## ganesh177

Both got life


----------



## farhan_9909

kismat achi hai india ki


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Never seen any from IND and NZ and in SA its only Styen who is no longer a worthy bowler after getting smacked 12 runs in last over and became the reason for their boot out of WC.



Morkel is the faster bowler and 150 km these days is common.


----------



## IND151

SwAggeR said:


> This is belter of pitch . India will chase it down in style.
> 
> Jitega bhai Jitega Bharat jitega.



Yes, India will win


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> kismat achi hai india ki



Chasin 329 is achi kismat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Gabbar ko drop kar dia...bohuuut naa insaafi he

Tera kya hoga AUSSIE??


----------



## scholseys

Indian Patriot said:


> Vinod Kambli scored double hundreds when he made his test debut, a total that the bangLOLdesh cricket team still has not able to reach. Kambli was better batsman than Sachin and Sachin has scored more runs than bangLOLdesh cricket team has since 1977. So why don't you just know your place and shut up?


Kambli impersonates a cricketer, it appears you are a low iq dalit, Indian.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> Morkel is the faster bowler and 150 km these days is common.



Common yeah right


----------



## SwAggeR

HttpError said:


> Never seen any from IND and NZ and in SA its only Styen who is no longer a worthy bowler after getting smacked 12 runs in last over and became the reason for their boot out of WC.



See it.


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> Kambli impersonates a cricketer, it appears you are a low iq dalit, Indian.



Kambli has scored more test runs than bangLOLdesh. I don't know what low iq dalit is supposed to mean but anything is preferable than being called a bangladeshi. That is the most vile abuse in human history.



HttpError said:


> Common yeah right



Watch cricket more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

HttpError said:


> Never seen any from IND and NZ and in SA its only Styen who is no longer a worthy bowler after getting smacked 12 runs in last over and became the reason for their boot out of WC.


Morkel (SA), Milne(NZ).
Indian bowlers cant keep the pace going, so I would retract their names.


----------



## IND151

16/0 as of now


----------



## Indian Patriot

Kloitra said:


> Morkel (SA), Milne(NZ).
> Indian bowlers cant keep the pace going, so I would retract their names.



Indian bowlers cannot maintain speed. But other countries have fast bowlers.


----------



## scholseys

Indian Patriot said:


> Kambli has scored more test runs than bangLOLdesh. I don't know what low iq dalit is supposed to mean but anything is preferable than being called a bangladeshi. That is the most vile abuse in human history.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch cricket more often.


Kambli scored 1100 runs in test matches, low IQ dalit.


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> See it.



Don't spam here moron.


----------



## topgun047

Kloitra said:


> Morkel (SA), Milne(NZ).
> Indian bowlers cant keep the pace going, so I would retract their names.



People have realized its easier to get in national team by being fast bowler, since there is over saturation for roles of batsmen and spinners.
I predict we will see some good fast bowlers playing for India is next 10 years.
Hopefully some all rounders in the mould of Kallis too.


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> Kambli scored 1100 runs in test matches, low IQ dalit.



And bangLOLdesh has scored 1100 runs you bangladeshi? When was the last time bangLOLdesh managed to play a test match for 5 days?


----------



## Kloitra

Indian Patriot said:


> Indian bowlers cannot maintain speed. But other countries have fast bowlers.


That's what I said. Is there anyone from England? I can't recall.


----------



## nik141991

Dhawan need to be thrown out of team he can't play outswing & any other bowl away from him


----------



## scholseys

Indian Patriot said:


> And bangLOLdesh has scored 1100 runs you bangladeshi? When was the last time bangLOLdesh managed to play a test match for 5 days?


Bangladesh would have been playing Australia for India did not pay the umpires, Indians have championed cheating.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't spam here moron.



Are you dumb or retard ?? What's spamming in that ??


----------



## Indian Patriot

Kloitra said:


> That's what I said. Is there anyone from England? I can't recall.



Not sure about pace but Jimmy Anderson is a fantastic pace bowler. They had this huge lookng guy, forgot his name, who used to bowl consistently over 145 km.


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> See it.



Please if I will start posting videos of Pakistani players bowling 150+ and even the fastest in cricket history 161.7 it will become a too long post. so


----------



## SwAggeR

66666!!!!


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh would have been playing Australia for India did not pay the umpires, Indians have championed cheating.



bangLOLdesh would have been kicked out in the group stage if an umpiring error did not declare a english batsman as run out when he was clearly not. bangLOLdesh team is fit to serve drinks and carry luggage of other ICC teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Six


----------



## SwAggeR

No you asked that you had never seen that , so I gave you chance to witness that and keep your mouth shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Indian Patriot said:


> Not sure about pace but Jimmy Anderson is a fantastic pace bowler. They had this huge lookng guy, forgot his name, who used to bowl consistently over 145 km.


Flintoff??


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Are you dumb or retard ?? What's spamming in that ??



Don't come here cranking like an old hag. I have seen your posts which are nothing but trolling and spamming. Either stick to the topic or stay away from MY thread. Pata nahi kahan kahan se chale ate hai mu uthake.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> bangLOLdesh would have been kicked out in the group stage if an umpiring error did not declare a english batsman as run out when he was clearly not. bangLOLdesh team is fit to serve drinks and carry luggage of other ICC teams.



 That was mean


----------



## Kloitra

HttpError said:


> Please if I will start posting videos of Pakistani players bowling 150+ and even the fastest in cricket history 161.7 it will become a too long post. so


The point was if they can bowl fast, and I just named from currently playing ones.


----------



## Indian Patriot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Flintoff??



Not Flintoff, he is a very well known player. I guess Onions was the name.


----------



## scholseys

Rohit Sharma fluked a six trying to save his face


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> No you asked that you had never seen that , so I gave you chance to witness that and keep your mouth shut.



just like @Indian Patriot said you are nothing but a troll


----------



## scholseys

Indian Patriot said:


> bangLOLdesh would have been kicked out in the group stage if an umpiring error did not declare a english batsman as run out when he was clearly not. bangLOLdesh team is fit to serve drinks and carry luggage of other ICC teams.


ifs and buts, whining Indian


----------



## Kloitra

Indian Patriot said:


> Not Flintoff, he is a very well known player. I guess Onions was the name.


No one from the current players? I thought they had one.


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> Rohit Sharma fluked a six trying to save his face



In the meantime bangLOLdesh discovers that it is possible to score six runs of a single ball. In future the bangLOLdesh batsmen hope they can manage to do that someday.


----------



## Screambowl

if you have wicket in hand you can chase 200 in the last 15 overs easily.. So 150 with no wicket if possible in the first 17-20 overs. That is what required


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

World cup wapis nahi deinge .......


Deinge nahi Dena pare ga aj lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

aazidane said:


> ifs and buts, whining Indian



Who is giving the ifs and buts you bangladeshi? Your team was kicked out and humiliated by India like only a bangladeshi can be humiliated.

It's a miracle. India has managed to survive 8 overs without losing any wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Slow but careful start ...


----------



## scholseys

Indian Patriot said:


> In the meantime bangLOLdesh discovers that it is possible to score six runs of a single ball. In future the bangLOLdesh batsmen hope they can manage to do that someday.


W


Indian Patriot said:


> Who is giving the ifs and buts you bangladeshi? Your team was kicked out and humiliated by India like only a bangladeshi can be humiliated.


Bribery and cheating is not humiliation; its cheating, Indian 

It is fair to say that Bangladesh has surpassed India as a better cricketing nation, India has championed bribery.


----------



## farhan_9909

Shoiab akhtar said,india should score upto 220-230 within 40overs


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No bought out Umpires today


----------



## Kloitra

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> No bought out Umpires today


No, it is only needed against Bangladesh.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Don't come here cranking like an old hag. I have seen your posts which are nothing but trolling and spamming. Either stick to the topic or stay away from MY thread. Pata nahi kahan kahan se chale ate hai mu uthake.



Go phuk yourself , you moron. You don' own this forum and starting a thread doesn't make you moderator. Use report button .


----------



## PoKeMon

farhan_9909 said:


> Shoiab akhtar said,india should score upto 220-230 within 40overs



Pretty much possible if India dont lose more than 3 wickets.

240/3 at 40 ovrs. Dhoni will take it.


----------



## ganesh177

India lacking in singles


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aj Khel nahi pa rahe Bharati batsmen , 1 run bana rahe hain , looks difficult

Breakfast nahi ki Aj ..... how about the 10th drinking break


----------



## farhan_9909

pressure game,Pak would have lost atleast 3 wickets by now.

Very sensible batting from indian side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> No bought out Umpires today



See, when India appealed for LBW, third umpire turn them down for same reason they turned down BDesh appeal against Raina.

But BanLOLdeshi crying foul.


----------



## SwAggeR

4444

4444 again.

Now 66666 !!!!


----------



## PoKeMon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aj Khel nahi pa rahe Bharati batsmen , 1 run bana rahe hain , looks difficult
> 
> Breakfast nahi ki Aj ..... how about the 10th drinking break



What now?


----------



## farhan_9909

ye kia hai


----------



## SwAggeR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aj Khel nahi pa rahe Bharati batsmen , 1 run bana rahe hain , looks difficult
> 
> Breakfast nahi ki Aj ..... how about the 10th drinking break



Pakistan hota toh 2 pavilion mein return ho chuke hote !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Good over...


----------



## duhastmish

Oye bangladesi see the fluke. 

We are fighting atleast


----------



## MilSpec

Shikar on fire.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India hota to , world cup win ker leta lol

BOUNCER ...on the head should fix em up


----------



## The_Sidewinder

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> India hota to , world cup win ker leta lol
> 
> BOUNCER ...on the head should fix em up



We are still in the game buddy. We ae the master chasers.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This umpire looks from India is his last name pundit lal or patil


----------



## farhan_9909

I am yet to watch anyone bowling like wahab riaz so far


----------



## ganesh177

farhan_9909 said:


> I am yet to watch anyone bowling like wahab riaz so far


Dude, this is a different pitch. 
This is a belter pitch.


----------



## SwAggeR

444


----------



## The_Sidewinder

farhan_9909 said:


> I am yet to watch anyone bowling like wahab riaz so far



Not that kind of a pitch.


----------



## Soumitra

Indian Patriot said:


> Look at the brighter side. Not a single wicket has fallen in the first 2 overs, great achievement for the two cartoons at the crease.


No wicket for 11 overs What do you say now


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This pitch is australian pitch or we playing in UAE ? dead pitch


----------



## SwAggeR

444 again.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This umpire looks from India is his last name pundit lal or patil



Your english seems to be poor. All of them are neutral umpires buddy.


----------



## TejasMk3

Just finished eating....going steady, didnt want to get up from my place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

ganesh177 said:


> Dude, this is a different pitch.
> This is a belter pitch.



but he's a different standard,infact even Muhammad irfan bowling except against india was comparable to the best.

watching bowling attack of other teams,i must admit that even today Pakistan bowling attack is extremely superior,each time they have a very low target to defend and still they do so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This pitch is australian pitch or we playing in UAE ? dead pitch



No complians from your side when Aussies were batting .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik141991

The_Sidewinder said:


> Your english seems to be poor. All of them are neutral umpires buddy.


He is acting like a Pakistani dont go hard on him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bouncer - Short , Yorker , Yorker , dot ball , Wicket is the way to go for Australia


----------



## Soumitra

Indian bowlers claim they wanted to set challenging total for Indian batsmen ahead of finals | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ye Umpire to out nahi dega , bonus pay is at a stake and villa in UAE


----------



## halupridol

They only need to hang on,,,no need to go berserk yet,,,,just keep wickets


----------



## duhastmish

farhan_9909 said:


> but he's a different standard,infact even Muhammad irfan bowling except against india was comparable to the best.
> 
> watching bowling attack of other teams,i must admit that even today Pakistan bowling attack is extremely superior,each time they have a very low target to defend and still they do so good.


Wahab was a phenomenon ! He bowled like champ.

His spell was outstanding and rare. Don't compare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Gone !!


----------



## duhastmish

Mar Gaya india bc.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Shikhar gone.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Chal wapis ja ... papad kha OUT







Pakistani fielder hota , catch drop ho jata


----------



## nik141991

Out gabbar


----------



## duhastmish

Rohit left too much to do for Dhawan .

He is saheed. God bless


----------



## drunken-monke

Good stage for Kohali to capitalize..


----------



## farhan_9909

still india is very much in the game.just keep the run rate above 6


----------



## Soumitra

OUT


----------



## utraash

Gabbar gone...


----------



## Sankpal

farhan_9909 said:


> I am yet to watch anyone bowling like wahab riaz so far



IBro..... I spell is not big enough.....................I have remembers many bowlers that bowled well in one match or Spell


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ajh kafi worried lag raha hai , Kohila

Indian bachi also looks worried ....after that 10th dot ball

Winning formula 


Bouncer
Short 

Short 

Yorker 

Dot ball
Wiket


----------



## Soumitra

15 Instances of India chasing down a 300+ score. No other team has done it more than 8 times. However India have never done it in a WC.


----------



## kaykay

A good start from India and now India need only one big partnership and we will win. For now keep getting singles till 35 overs.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Only partnership will be one in Indian Pavilion eating papad

Aj Kohili out hogiya to sari zindagi , nightmares ....losing in semi final

oyeee...... Look at that stare down


----------



## TejasMk3




----------



## SwAggeR

Kohli is in for long haul.


----------



## nik141991

Kholi out match lost


----------



## utraash

Sharma le dubegi kholi ko...


----------



## The_Sidewinder

har gaya


----------



## drunken-monke

Aussies winning chances goes up to 80%..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Papad time for Kohili .... OUT ....

Bacha .... child stroke kheli .... simple catch looked like I was watching one of our boys play

Even australian wicket keeper was ...wait was that a practice ball or we begun playing for real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Kohli gone
cudnt handle the pressure.....now chances r slim


----------



## farhan_9909

if someone remember my earlier posts,shaker is better playing under pressure.


----------



## utraash

Kholi tera bedagark ho .... Abey ruk jata kuch or der ...


----------



## SwAggeR

Chances are very dim now !!


----------



## Sankpal

Anushka ke sath date me jaane me derri ho rahi thi

Salla me chala jaata uske sath.......... Panauti ki wajah se OUT ho gaya


----------



## drunken-monke

India handed the initiative to Aussies.. Gabbar unnecessarily went for that shot..


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Don't lose hope India. 70% batting line up is still remain . Anything can happan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

TejasMk3 said:


>


 
Ye kon mujhe wave ker rahi hai


----------



## utraash

Now Indian team will play like BD .....


----------



## TejasMk3

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Don't lose hope India. 70% batting line up is still remain . Anything can happan.



Chanakya - II, the fish predicted an India victory today, fishy's powers will be tested today.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

TUK TUK ....

Why is Australian ground playing Jai hi lol ....indian grounds men is also baised


----------



## ganesh177

Aussies got this now.


----------



## Kinetic

Two gone, 

I don't think India will make it.


----------



## Devil Soul

Well it seems after Kholi wkt indian have given up the hopes of retaining the title, but i still feel that this match will be thrilling or will be one sided


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Ye Johnson saala 20 overs daalega kya aaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Mauka mauka ....


----------



## rockstarIN

They are playing like down already.

Should pick singles and rotate strike...that's the strategy guys!!


----------



## topgun047

Kya fuddu shot tha kohli ka

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Devil Soul said:


> Well it seems after Kholi wkt indian have given up the hopes of retaining the title, but i still feel that this match will be thrilling or will be one sided


Not much we have decided to keep our mauka crackers for next WC....


----------



## Devil Soul

utraash said:


> Not much we have decided to keep our mauka crackers for next WC....


well in that case, welcome to the club


----------



## halupridol

Nohit,,,phuuss yet again,,,talented?
hatao


----------



## Dalit

Johnson showing his magic... Seems like my prediction is only a matter of time now.


----------



## utraash

topgun047 said:


> Kya fuddu shot tha kohli ka


Vahi toh bol rha hu vice captain ki responsibility wala shot mara gadhe kholi ne....
Our next captain should be Mohit sharma.....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

More Papad Time for India 

Rohit beta Papad ready ho giya hai , cricket chor aur ghar aja 








Out.....

Run to pavilion papad is ready for players who are ready after quick collapse


----------



## SRP

sharma gone.

Mach over for india I suppose.


----------



## farhan_9909

this is what happens when you have a big target to chase.

Credit still to the australian batsmen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

India going in tuk tuk mode... You know what that means.


----------



## utraash

Gayi bhains paani me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

rohit gone


----------



## I.R.A

utraash said:


> Gayi bhains paani me...



Sath may kata bhi gaya ub to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Devil Soul said:


> well in that case, welcome to the club


Haha...


----------



## Sankpal




----------



## Devil Soul

28 runs were scored in last 2 overs of Aus ing'g..... those 28 runs by Johnson helped Aus post 300+


----------



## ganesh177

SANNATTA


----------



## kaku1

topgun047 said:


> Kya fuddu shot tha kohli ka


@nair Dont distribute negative ratings like you selling fruits in some "subji mandi". Dont. Respect that.


----------



## alpha q

I hate cricket koi gun do mujhe ab cricket jihad karna padega...


----------



## kaku1

topgun047 said:


> Kya fuddu shot tha kohli ka


Haan yaar,, sahe main faadu shot tha.


----------



## third eye

I hope the Indian team have picked up their clothes from the laundry.

They will soon be taking a flight home.


----------



## Amaa'n

@Indian fellows.... You guys are losing today because Poonam Pandey has not posted any selfir shot today :o

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

balixd said:


> @Indian fellows.... You guys are losing today because Poonam Pandey has not posted any selfir shot today :o


Lol, yeah.


----------



## ganesh177

Rahane looks so incapable of hitting 4's,let alone 6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Welcome to afridiism = faddu shot


----------



## HttpError

I think now


----------



## topgun047

kaku1 said:


> Haan yaar,, sahe main faadu shot tha.



Edit kar bc nair dekh lega


----------



## graphican

Today when the match started, I went to TV room and found there were 11 Indians and only 1 Australian backing their teams. I joined the club of Australia to make 2 supporters. Indians fellows laughed at us that we are 2 and they are still 11. I told them to wait and let me bring one angry Bangladeshi.. we will get 3 but would be better off than Indian 11 supporters and everybody cracked like hell! 

ANOTHER GONE! India in real trouble now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Gaya match


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Suresh beta ... tera papad read ho giya hai , cricket chor , aur ghar aga .....


OUT

Aya amma protect my papad its mine


----------



## darksider

Weldone ausis
Keep it up


----------



## Dalit

I think this Indian team is going to be bundled out quite cheaply today.


----------



## SRP

It's over. Go book a ticket in dreamliner


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Australia se jeetna itna asan nahii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Yummyy suresh gone :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

credit to australian batsmen and blame on indian bowlers.

300+score is damn tough to chase for any team.


----------



## HttpError

Australians saying : #WeWillTakeitBack


----------



## karakoram

Dalit said:


> I think this Indian team is going to be bundled out quite cheaply today.


InshA Allah :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I still have faith in Dhoni....but of hes gone early then all is lost.....


----------



## Menace2Society

Enjoy watching Indian bat. Such clean elegant strokes into gaps. Wish Pakistani batsman could do this too instead of playing kamikaze shot straight to fielder.


----------



## IND151

SRP said:


> It's over. Go book a ticket in dreamliner



It aint over till its over


----------



## kaku1

balixd said:


> I still have faith in Dhoni....but of hes gone early then all is lost.....


Its already over bro, R-RR is already over 8.


----------



## HttpError

Dalit said:


> LMAO @ rapist. LMAO Worry about Australia who are going to demolish you.



Don't worry if that smiling Ostrich is being unfair with you. I am here to support you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Aanday Garama Garam Aanday


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aj Jadeja Double Century banaye ga

Career defining moment for Jadeja


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian team now looking in hurry to pack their bags !!

Only miracle can save them from defeat.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Suresh beta ... tera papad read ho giya hai , cricket chor , aur ghar aga .....
> 
> 
> OUT
> 
> Aya amma protect my papad its mine


Raina ko Suhaagraat manaane ki jaldi thi shaayad.


----------



## graphican

farhan_9909 said:


> credit to australian batsmen and blame on indian bowlers.
> 
> 300+score is damn tough to chase for any team.



Indians could do that easy if bowling attack wasn't that good. Australians have done well with bat and ball.


----------



## I.R.A

It is still manageable


----------



## Dalit

HttpError said:


> Don't worry if that smiling Ostrich is being unfair with you. I am here to support you.



I'm missing ostrich here LMAO


----------



## karakoram

Aussies are teasing indian batsmen :-D :-D


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

The better team is winning. But atleast we will not give up without a fight. Nor will we cry like our nieghbours and open one million and one threads


----------



## IND151

111/4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

....lets remember that moment


Too much focus on commercials and makeup , not enough time to prepare for australia

May be more Tattoo's on arm and muscle showing in video lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Devil Soul said:


>



Gold LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

"Dekho semi-final har jao koi baat nahi par final zaroor jeetna" - Alia Bhatt


----------



## Super Falcon

Haha India ki bolti band kholi ki hogai pholi haha Raina aik tattoo ha Jo kam ka waqt dhoka de jata ha


----------



## IND151

karakoram said:


> Aussies are teasing indian batsmen :-D :-D



As ususal apne dam par kuchh nahi

Defense threads me China, Cricket threads me Australia


----------



## Super Falcon

Haha dalit nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Dalit said:


> Gold LMAO



This is ostrich when is unhappy... LMAO


----------



## Devil Soul

Dalit said:


> Gold LMAO


Traditional Baja....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

IND151 said:


> As ususal apne dam par kuchh nahi
> 
> Defense threads me China, Cricket threads me Australia


Enjoyment mate enjoyment ap tuh sahe  Kayla ho :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Bas ab Dhoni ki wicket mil jaae... Johnson needs to do a Wahab on Dhoni.


----------



## Amaa'n

Idk whats the fuss about, thr match is still manageable..... Not that i want india to win


----------



## kaku1

balixd said:


> Idk whats the fuss about, thr match is still manageable..... Not that i want india to win


required rate of 9 with only 6 wickets in hand?


----------



## IND151

karakoram said:


> Enjoyment mate enjoyment ap tuh sahe  Kayla ho :-D





As usual apne dum pe kuchh nahi


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mitchel ka over kab aye ga


----------



## karakoram

Sankpal said:


> yaa I know.................. isliye enjoy with mauka mauka


Now indian fans wont give u mouqa lolzz they will give u dandaa dandaaa dandaaa dandaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

kaku1 said:


> required rate of 9 with only 6 wickets in hand?



Yep with little help from brain and staying calm, yes possible


----------



## Devil Soul

India require another 199 runs with 6 wickets and 22.0 overs remaining .... still pretty much in indians favor ... make it 20/20


----------



## karakoram

IND151 said:


> Your behaviour is like a regular fail student who is celebrating because a usual topper got less marks in one subject.


Tujh ko mirchi lagay tuh mein kya karon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

karakoram said:


> Tujh ko mirchi lagay tuh mein kya karon



Nixon impressess me more and more.............


----------



## graphican

This guy must have forgotten to put deodorant on. He would make this face every time he raises his arms up!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mitchel bhiya ki balling is first class hyper level

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

graphican said:


> This guy must have forgotten to put deodorant on. He would make this face every time he raises his arms up!



What is he holding in his right hand? Baja I guess?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dhoni Hitting nahi kar raha , where is that Agression? 

Is this a test to test his mental strength ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Devil Soul said:


> India require another 199 runs with 6 wickets and 22.0 overs remaining .... still pretty much in indians favor ... make it 20/20


Sorry I wont be too easy for us . Look at their bowling and our pathetic batting..


----------



## karakoram

Devil Soul said:


> India require another 199 runs with 6 wickets and 22.0 overs remaining .... still pretty much in indians favor ... make it 20/20


MatCch is vs australia not with zimbabwe :-D :-D


----------



## Devil Soul

karakoram said:


> MatCch is vs australia not with zimbabwe :-D :-D


yaaar eik tu tum loog... chaiza bhi nai lainay daitay


----------



## HttpError

I think this time buying umpires wasn't an option.


----------



## karakoram

Bangladeshiyon ke rooh ko sakoon mil raha hoga :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Color_Less_Sky said:


> What is he holding in his right hand? Baja I guess?


Baja, joo ka Baaj gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

karakoram said:


> Bangladeshiyon ke rooh ko sakoon mil raha hoga :-D :-D



Inko baychare Bengladeshio ki baduwa lagi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

karakoram said:


> Bangladeshiyon ke rooh ko sakoon mil raha hoga :-D :-D



Na unhy koi cheez thanda nai kar skti


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


>




Tandulkar ki yaad agai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistani's Rite Now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Why are pakistanis getting all excited? We beat you lol



LMAO Gold... Mirchi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

Specs said:


> Why are pakistanis getting all excited? We beat you lol


Kaka nawi gal ker aussies ke sath match hai abhi :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Keep Rahane on strike. Make Dhoni desperate from the other end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Devil Soul said:


> Pakistani's Rite Now


  please continue


----------



## M.SAAD

#YouMightGiveItBack


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Gold? Because we beat you?



LMAO owned... LMAO Mirchi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Why are pakistanis getting all excited? We beat you lol



Sada mauka v tay anra c ek din, koi gal nai jay angraija nay dita ay mauka.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mitchel Bhai Agaye


----------



## Menace2Society

Lara worse commentator than Wasim.


----------



## HttpError

Ye Sara Indians kahab bhag gaye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Owned me how? I'd say we owned you.. lol



Laughing with tears in your eyes? 

How does it feel to be sad and happy at the same time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

HttpError said:


> Ye Sara Indians kahab bhag gaye ?


Itna sanata kyun hai bhai :-D :-D


----------



## TejasMk3

Specs said:


> It always feels good to beat a ****



Their frustrations are still being taken out...even after this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Predict how will Dhoni will be out

a) LBW
b) Catch out
c) Run out
d) Hit wicket by self or bat or ball deflection on wicket
e) Balled out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> It always feels good to beat a ****



Awww well we never had big hopes you know in first place. 

But running all that ad campaign and then finally coming down to this moment where you are laughing and crying at the same time is something unique feeling. Please do share how it feels? We Pakis either laugh or break Tvs but no mix feelings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Predict how will Dhoni will be out
> 
> a) LBW
> b) Catch out
> c) Run out
> d) Hit wicket by self or bat or ball deflection on wicket



Self destruct in frustration i.e. d


----------



## HttpError

Specs said:


> It always feels good to beat a ****



Indians: #WeWontGiveItBack

Aussies: #NiceJoke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Predict how will Dhoni will be out
> 
> a) LBW
> b) Catch out
> c) Run out
> d) Hit wicket by self or bat or ball deflection on wicket
> e) Balled out


Hit bottle from indian fans i believe :-D :-D



TejasMk3 said:


> Their frustrations are still being taken out...even after this


Mirchi mirchi :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Rahane batting for a draw.


----------



## HttpError

Specs said:


> pakistan: Losing to us for 20+ years



ouch baby started crying......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Australia is a pretty good team, the ad campaigns were targeted at pakistan mostly.



Really? So you agree its all hype..................... your team cannot face tough team then right? 

We never boasted "We won't give it back" I mean


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time for water break #33 for India


----------



## I.R.A

Devil Soul said:


>




Lips kahan gay? Katwa diay sharam k mary?


----------



## ghilzai

Go on Australia do us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Required Run Rate

10 + / over


Some more papad thrown in pan fro cooking


Indian commentator was making fun of Caribbean fans sitting in trees , to which the west indies guy reminded them of run rate over 10 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Owned me how? I'd say we owned you.. lol



LMAO Mirchi! LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> You never boasted, because you never beat us lol



Seriously you are laughing again..................... please how does it feel laughing and crying at the same time? Please please please toffee bhi do ga btao gay to  Paka wada


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> You never boasted, because you never beat us lol



Checkout overall victories in one day cricket and you will see India is behind us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

Specs said:


> You never boasted, because you never beat us lol


Kaka dont change the topic enjoy your semi final with aussie the nightmare for you. :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> @nair Dont distribute negative ratings like you selling fruits in some "subji mandi". Dont. Respect that.


Mate: was trying to calm down those folks....


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Enjoy Indians... it's pay back time!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Looks like aborigines are gonna get sent home by the Aussies today lol.


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Not at all my little **** friend



Lil curry sucker. Burn like never b4. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

160 needed from 90 balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> I told you, it feels great beating pakis



Awwww shooo cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Did I hurt your feelings son? That was never my intention.



Why so upset man its still manageable...................

Support Dhoni he still thinks "He won't give it back"


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> The same ones that beat pakistan lol



We lost to a good team and wish Australia all the best of luck to win it.

Australia plays good and classy cricket, Indian cricket it classy as Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> You lost to us as well. Like always.



No problem but you will loose to Australia today, you win some you loose some, but After the Pakistan's exit all support and best wishes go to Australia.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Rehane and Dhoni's pair is looking very promising.
70 plus partnership at this stage under pressure is a good sign for delivering a fighting comeback.


----------



## HttpError

Specs said:


> Not at all my little **** friend



Little ? HAHAHAH thats what is the trait of your kin. little small and ugly lol


----------



## Rocket science

he will be caught behind


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Did I hurt your feelings son? That was never my intention.



By the way what are you doing here? you already scored two ratings without even posting a message. Your country needs you man.................. miracle i.e.



S.U.R.B. said:


> Rehane and Dhoni's pair is looking very promising.
> 70 plus partnership at this stage under pressure is a good sign for delivering a fighting comeback.



Yeah what good is it if their countrymen have lost hope already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> You lost to us as well. Like always.



Like always? What did we do you in your home soil couple of years ago?, overall in one day cricket we have beaten you more times.

Google some statistics before you spew rubbish.


----------



## bongbang

Bete ka dost ka padosi ka badla? Aus is apparently taking badla of injustice of padosi


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Papad time beta Rehane !!! ....UMPIRE bhi na bacha saka OUT ho giya ..Thanks to Third umpire

I am trying my best to come back but ye umpire's out hi nahi de rahai clean out kiya , all by myself 

Chal munna ghar aja

Even then shady umpire ...could not protect lol he was not giving it out


All UP TO JA-DE-JA double century banaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Now where are the banglashis who said India paid the umpires? Was this genuine out?


----------



## ito

Probably India is going to loose.


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> Not only cricket, pretty much every physical sport tbh


Like how we just crushed you on hockey and you cried?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

We are out of this WC.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Mate: was trying to calm down those folks....


So, negative rating? Seriously?

Facepalm. BTW, who the hell are you to cool them down? There parents, there teacher? Arent they adults?


----------



## HttpError

Specs said:


> Son, you don't even know me lol



Your Flag says it all, so don't hide little... lol don't wanna say it


----------



## Choppers

#willgiveitback

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

bongbang said:


> Bete ka dost ka padosi ka badla? Aus is apparently taking badla of injustice of padosi




What the hell is wrong with you? Did you really expect BD to go in Quarter???

NO.  Be happy with your achievement.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Did I hurt your feelings son? That was never my intention.



LMAO


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

144 needed from 72 runs ....

Is there Afridi coming in last 4 wickets for India


----------



## I.R.A

Choppers said:


> #willgiveitback



Yeah good boy.......................... next time don't take anything that does not belong to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Flash Back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Soumitra said:


> Now where are the banglashis who said India paid the umpires? Was this genuine out?



Yes genuine out


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> More like kabbadi, wrestling, boxing and MMA. It's a fact pakis aren't physically strong compared to us Indians.



Yeah I see 6ft 2 gujrati daal eaters are India's strongest on the planet.

Kabaddi you cheated but your own association nulled the result against you, need I say more?.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice agressive single run shot by DHONI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

bongbang said:


> Yes genuine out


rehane bhi sath chorh gaya INDIA need sarfaraz this time kyun ke sarfaraz dhoka nahin deta


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very quite in stadium


We need 6 


But we can only score 1 

Story of Dhoni's struggles


----------



## karakoram

ghilzai said:


> Yeah I see 6ft 2 gujrati daal eaters are India's strongest on the planet.
> 
> Kabaddi you cheated but your own association nulled the result against you, need I say more?.


o bhai why are you wasting your bandwidth on that crying baby his tale is on fire and he is changing topic lets enjoy the match yahooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Aus bought the umpires  

We bought ICC and made it Indian Cricket Counsel.....We are still loosing


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> So, negative rating? Seriously?
> 
> Facepalm. BTW, who the hell are you to cool them down? There parents, there teacher? Arent they adults?



Am i answerable to you???? No right??? 

Go to few pages around that post, you will see the amount of trolling happened..... Everything from rape to gu mata, been used to troll each other on a thread which was supposed to be for discussing India aus SF.......


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gandhi ji looking for chances of india's win *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

^^^^ LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> Wrestling, MMA and boxing. If we win, we obviously cheated says the **** lol



Not me aboriginal man, your own associations have said it for kabaddi, we destroyed youbin cricket on your home turf in front of your fans not long remember that?

Your own commentator was calling dhoni a chaprasi and so on remember that?.

Let's not forget the hockey match where you cried and complained about our celebration.


----------



## Great Sachin

Defeating Pak was our target which we achieved...Semi is like bonus for us....So we are chilling


----------



## Dalit

Great Sachin said:


> Defeating Pak was our target which we achieved...Semi is like bonus for us....So we are chilling



Okay, pack your bags now and go back home now. Target achieved LMAO


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


> *Gandhi ji looking for chances of india's win *


No...he is searching Pakistan in world map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Poor outing. Terrible bowling and shot selection today.


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> No...he is searching Pakistan in world map


i know the feelings


----------



## fallstuff

India got a life !!


----------



## ghilzai

Go on Australia smash the aborigines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Specs said:


> Face it, pakis aren't physically strong compared to us Indians.



LMAO Don't even make me laugh buddy. Grow a penis first. You barely fit rubber.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Specs said:


> Face it, pakis aren't physically strong compared to us Indians.



Yeah Indians are very strong especially this man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Am i answerable to you???? No right???


No, but that rating make you answerable. 



> Go to few pages around that post, you will see the amount of trolling happened..... Everything from rape to gu mata, been used to troll each other on a thread which was supposed to be for discussing India aus SF.......



Bro, never apply for judge please in India. Otherwise God save India. 

Otherwise you found me guilty for others crimes. BTW, you are here for some revenges?


----------



## ghilzai

Dalit said:


> LMAO Don't even make me laugh buddy. Grow a penis first. You barely fit rubber.



Ha ha ha a nation that complains condoms are too big for them.


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


> i know the feelings


Yaa.....feeling like....defeated Pak again....made till Semi....7 straight win.....how about you


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> Yaa.....feeling like....defeated Pak again....made till Semi....7 straight win.....how about you


Wo Dekho Tumhara Jahaz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Only 123 from 52 balls !!! NEED Afridi , indian team trying to grant Boom Boom nationality

All up to JADEJA


----------



## Great Sachin

fallstuff said:


> India got a life !!


India bought ICC


----------



## WAJsal

It's nearly impossible to win from here.Guys  ,maybe New Zealand will avenge us . @Georgeclark ,@SpArK ,@utraash ,@levina ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

I think bag packing is completed for Indian team..


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> It's always a pleasure showing our weak neighbors where they belong.




Aham right now Australia is showing India where they belong in big three.

What did you think you ranked first? "We won't give it back" seriously...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> The same man that was involved in tearing pakistan into two



We got many who changed the landscape of your nation, hence you are north or South Indian so take a look a in the mirror and see if you have been changed or you still a Tamil.


----------



## Rocket science

One more gone!!!!!!!


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> No, but that rating make you answerable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, never apply for judge please in India. Otherwise God save India.
> 
> Otherwise you found me guilty for others crimes. BTW, you are here for some revenges?



Mate ... I told you, i made that post just to calm the guys down, and was never intent to rate anyone, nor did i rate them.......

May be a thought of rating bring them back to topic.... .. Beyond this i dont indent to explain it to you..... Let us enjoy the defeat and trolling from all the other nationals.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Oye ye to BHAG hiya , run OUT hogiya

Run away more like it from responsibility to score blasting innings







Chal papad kha le Jadeja ....

To to out hogiya ....

Just when it was simple 10 overs score 125 runs OUT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georgeclark

WAJsal said:


> It's nearly impossible to win from here.Guys  ,maybe New Zealand will avenge us . @Georgeclark ,@SpArK ,@utraash ,@levina ...


Its lost :3 No worries the boys played well. The team which played better will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science




----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Mate ... I told you, i made that post just to calm the guys down, and was never intent to rate anyone, nor did i rate them.......
> 
> May be a thought of rating bring them back to topic.... .. Beyond this i dont indent to explain it to you..... Let us enjoy the defeat and trolling from all the other nationals.....


Lol, you sounds really funny. Okey, leave it, you have a big ego.


----------



## halupridol

Jadeja out,,,,chalo 200 toh bana liya,,,khel khatam


----------



## WAJsal

GTM900 said:


> N Srinivasan will win the world cup.


By win ,do you mean buy ?


----------



## Choppers

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Yeah good boy.......................... next time don't take anything that does not belong to you


Yeah certainly it didn't belong to you.


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


> Wo Dekho Tumhara Jahaz


Pakistan Players to 1 week pahle he nikal liye...vo bhi India se haar kar


----------



## Devil Soul

Dhoni got Misbah Virus Today


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

All up to M-S DHOBI


----------



## I.R.A

Great Sachin said:


> Yaa.....feeling like....defeated Pak again....made till Semi....7 straight win.....how about you




At least we gave Australia some tough bowling..

Look at what they had to say before match with us and what Maxwell said before match with India. "We won't give it back" seriously


----------



## HttpError

Specs said:


> You as a pakistani should be the last person to talk about changed landscape



Hey little Dark Thing, how does it feel #WeWonSayThatAgain


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> Pakistan Players to 1 week pahle he nikal liye...vo bhi India se haar kar


The match is between Aus & india........ no one is talking about Pakistan match..... but i guess ur healing ur ego

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Only 123 from 52 balls !!! NEED Afridi , indian team trying to grant Boom Boom nationality
> 
> All up to JADEJA


Boom Boom ....Ashwin has better record than him


----------



## ghilzai

billion hearts one dream, well just a dream that Australia that is gonna crush.

Three cheers for the Aussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> Lol, you sounds really funny. Okey, leave it, you have a big ego.



Congratulations for being the first one to tell me about my ego!!!!.... Let us enjoy the defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Aham right now Australia is showing India where they belong in big three.
> 
> What did you think you ranked first? "We won't give it back" seriously...........



Bacchy Zidd kar rhy hain #WeWontGiveItBack  " We will take it" Auss


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Last game for Dhoni. Enjoy this innings.


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


> The match is between Aus & india........ no one is talking about Pakistan match..... but i guess ur healing ur ego


I know you dont want to talk about Pakistan...do you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Specs said:


> You as a pakistani, out of all people should be the last person to talk about changed landscape



I am your daddy research the name, then you will know am your daddy.


----------



## Soumitra

we may have lost but we wont give in without the fight. Aakhri saans tak ladenge


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> I know you dont want to talk about Pakistan...do you


We will talk about Pakistan, but " We Wont Give It Back, You said"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

So India is losing, and Indian start hurling abuse.....nice. Go for the win, Aussies!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghilzai

Great Sachin said:


> I know you dont want to talk about Pakistan...do you



He is talking about now, current match, so what pakistan is out no worries.

Talk about the current match.


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> The highlight of the series was beating the weak little nation of pakistan



Yes I am little and I am weak


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


> We will talk about Pakistan, but " We Wont Give It Back, You said"


Losers are laughing on Mauka Mauka ad


----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Congratulations for being the first one to tell me about my ego!!!!.... Let us enjoy the defeat



Thank You. I always let you know. I am always here for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Score that lovely single Dhoni ....and jog to they run


They have met ten times in the Cricket World Cup, Australia have won seven of these matches, including the 2003 final at the Wanderers Stadium, Johannesburg


.......


----------



## A.Rafay

Can india pull this off?


----------



## Sankpal

Devil Soul said:


> *Gandhi ji looking for chances of india's win *




Could i Need to post funny picture of Muhammad Ali Jinnah
*Muhammad Ali Jinnah*


----------



## utraash

WAJsal said:


> It's nearly impossible to win from here.Guys  ,maybe New Zealand will avenge us . @Georgeclark ,@SpArK ,@utraash ,@levina ...


We all share same fate of Mauka ...Haha..... Go NZ go bulldoze these kangruuuze.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Yes I am little and I am weak


He may be big foot but Indian beaten him like street dog


----------



## ghilzai

The bindow of opportunity is gone for the aborigines and their real selves are coming forward with the abuse.

Go go Australia win it and even if you loose in final it wint matter as the aborigines didn't get there.


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> Losers are laughing on Mauka Mauka ad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

Great Sachin said:


> He may be big foot but Indian beaten him like street dog


That "Street dog" disgraced you at home.Easy on the language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

A.Rafay said:


> Can india pull this off?


No its our time to pull off their ears once they land back here....


----------



## nair

Once we are out of WC what could be theme of Mauka Mauka?


----------



## I.R.A

Specs said:


> Thank you for confirming that my son



Ohhhhhh yeh bacha kiss ka hai bahi lay jao issay "He won't give it back"


----------



## HttpError

ufff ajj bht maza arah ahai


----------



## Great Sachin

WAJsal said:


> That "Street dog" disgraced you at home.Easy on the language.


hope you watched all the WC match between India and Pakistan....India also defeated you in Pakistan...but WC is special


----------



## ghilzai

Sankpal said:


> Could i Need to post funny picture of Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> *Muhammad Ali Jinnah*



Go ahead do it no one stopping you.


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistanis now need to to make mauka advert comeback. A proper one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

MS dhoni goneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Great Sachin

HttpError said:


> ufff ajj bht maza arah ahai


Hum to pahale match se hi maze le rahe hai....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

7-3 For Australia in world cups after this ouch !!!

Dhobi gave up on running ...was walking runout 

24 years of defeats in world cup level at hand of Austrlia


----------



## WAJsal

Great Sachin said:


> hope you watched all the WC match between India and Pakistan....India also defeated you in Pakistan...but WC is special


The only and the best option you had was to change the topic.Now that's how you deal with a troll.Boom Baby.


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh should learn from Australians even though ICC is bought you can still win if you have talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

WOW! Dhoni wasn't even fighting today!


----------



## I.R.A

Great Sachin said:


> He may be big foot but Indian beaten him like street dog



His height is more than seven feet I guess, he can take you to heights which you would never have experienced. "We wont give it back"


----------



## Rocket science

DHONI mazaq mey out hogaya


----------



## fallstuff

One more gone.

Its over.


----------



## drunken-monke

nail in the coffin

We lost (Almost game is over) but we are proud of our team.. they played well..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Dhoni the greatest finisher since Bevan. I salute you.


----------



## Great Sachin

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistanis now need to to make mauka advert comeback. A proper one.


You have to win a match against India in WC to qualify to make a Mauka ad...rest will be useless


----------



## I.R.A

Husnainshah said:


> WOW! Dhoni wasn't even fighting today!




Why should he, look at the sorry state of his countrymen who lost hope in the final overs of their bowling.


----------



## Devil Soul

MS Dhoni run out 65 .... well played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Just changed my shirt.


----------



## I.R.A

Well played Dhoni


----------



## Kinetic

Good to see you till Semi, Team INDIA.


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 7-3 For Australia in world cups after this ouch !!!
> 
> Dhobi gave up on running ...was walking runout
> 
> 24 years of defeats in world cup level at hand of Austrlia


Hope you remember your ouch given by India in every WC


----------



## ghilzai

I will go n collect my winnings thank you Australia, never doubted you, you made us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rocket science

People have left the ground


----------



## AUz

HAHAHA..fcuk india.

Humiliated and sent back!!

Pakistan fought like wild dogs for 214 with Austrailia and almost won the match (had Watson's EASY catch wasn't dropped at 84)...

And look at india..lmao!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Aussies played like a champs........ Today they were better than us........ Wanted to take off and watch match..... cancelled the plan on last minute.......  

By the way I am proud of this Indian team........They have dominated this tournament....... They lost the match to a good opponent fighting......


----------



## Menace2Society

Commentators talking about Wahab and praising him.


----------



## patriotpakistan

Indian balloon has been deflated.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dhobi and Tail enders ke Papad ready come get it 

Boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Somebody ban me ....I am in good mood 


Color_Less_Sky said:


> His height is more than seven feet I guess, he can take you to heights which you would never have experienced. "We wont give it back"


Go check his a$$ that will be still red


----------



## fallstuff

8 gone


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Outtttttt


----------



## Menace2Society

So India can't chase big total under lights.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Time for a nanga nach


----------



## Jazzbot

Mauka Mauka


----------



## I.R.A

Menace2Society said:


> So India can't chase big total under lights.



Correction "Against a tough team"


----------



## Husnainshah

WOW! That's massacre.


----------



## Menace2Society

Specs said:


> Son we defeated you, with your tails between your legs.



Who cares, meaningless group match.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Full party scene now


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Dhobi and Tail enders ke Papad ready come get it
> 
> Boys


Pakistani players Papad


----------



## AUz

Specs said:


> Son we defeated you, with your tails between your legs.



F off.

We fcuked you all over the place.

Look at over-all statistics between the two nations...LMAO!!


----------



## Sankpal

Congrats to Australia.................... Well Played...... We have sport spirit 

Yes We have

Yes we have 

Yes we have 

Can i shoot Anushka.............. Girl hamesha ladko ko bardaad kar deti hai


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## fallstuff

India on a string !!!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

bwahahahaha Australia ny dilkhush kar dia.


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


>


Not yet...first defeat India in WC then only ...go watch first Mauka ad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

India kisi tough team k sath nahi khel patii


----------



## Husnainshah

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Why should he, look at the sorry state of his countrymen who lost hope in the final overs of their bowling.


The guy's a fighter nevertheless. Today Bharat's been pathetic - both with bat and ball.


----------



## bongbang

Yadav died


----------



## Menace2Society

Yadav getting some chin music.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Specs said:


> Son, it's been 6 consecutive wins beating pakistan in the WC



And my illegitimate son, we have beaten your lil arse for 120 times+ all over the world..LOL!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Hello India???? Anyone ..... Where is crowd gone....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

This guy has also taken off the blue jersey and is wondering should he take a sigh of relief or cry. "We won't give it back"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Jazzbot said:


> Mauka Mauka


Not yet...wait for next WC


----------



## AUz

lalu weak indians..can't even handle a bouncer.

Didn't we Pakistanis broke Ganguly's chest? and injured indians with our fast bowling? LMFAO!!!


----------



## DJ Crudept

#WeWontGiveItBack is now #WeWontsaythatAgain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Outtttttttt


----------



## utraash

I wish ICC would have been Indian cricket council....


----------



## Husnainshah

DESTROYED!


----------



## Great Sachin

Menace2Society said:


> Who cares, meaningless group match.


Mauka Mauka


----------



## karakoram

game over now Pakistan and India will sath sath beth ker match dekhein gay lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

India out! LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Australia Won the Semi Final Congrats all of you especially Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Finally Indian egofest over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*Congratulation to Australia !!!!*


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

analyist said:


> India kisi tough team k sath nahi khel patii


True ...Pakistan jaisi altu faltu team ko hi har WC me haraa pati hai :p


----------



## Rocket science

ito said:


> Probably India is going to loose.



Dair ay drust ay.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

India 233 (46.5 ov)
Australia won by 95 runs


----------



## bongbang

Wow was that a game? Lost by 95. Australia raped India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Jaida achi team jeet gai , Jaida runs say , Jaida acha khail kay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistan aur BD ke gaand me aaj bahut thandak mili hogi....Unko pitane wala aaj haar gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Watch out for BSF soldiers getting drunk and firing on LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Bhai, sab choro...yeh check karo:
Fish in Tamil Nadu predicts India's victory against Australia in World Cup - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Great Sachin

Devil Soul said:


>


Dream...we still have the cup till final .....


----------



## Kinetic

Koi ni........... we will do better next time.  We reached semi....


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Great Sachin

Donatello said:


> Bhai, sab choro...yeh check karo:
> Fish in Tamil Nadu predicts India's victory against Australia in World Cup - Video | The Times of India


should I put Pakistani monkey and parrot video which you use for prediction


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan Cricket* ‏@PCB_INFO  2m2 minutes agoPunjab, Pakistan
Victory for @CAComms #AUS

 !! win by 95 runs Vs #IND

 . largest margin of victory in terms of runs in all World Cup Semi Finals. #CWC15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

bongbang said:


> Wow was that a game? Lost by 95. Australia raped India




Than what you call a lose by 109 runs in quarter final in your language?


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Devil Soul

Celebrations @ Aus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*Anyway... congrats Australia... better team won... *


----------



## I.R.A

"But I thought we won't give it back"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Better team won! congrats Aus


----------



## SurvivoR

Ponka Ponka... hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Devil Soul said:


>




Bohat kush hain had nhe hai .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

That is why one should be thoughtful and avoid making fun of others. I remember when Pakistan lost in QF, a majority of Hindutvadis took as cheap shots at Pakistan as they possibly could. Well, here you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Is Dhoni retiring?


----------



## Dalit

syedali73 said:


> That is why one should be thoughtful and avoid making fun of others. I remember when Pakistan lost in QF, a majority of Hindutvadis took as cheap shots at Pakistan as they possibly could. Well, here you go.



Very well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Moment of Silence for all those Indians who thought they could beat Australia in a World Cup, in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Great Sachin

Congratulation to Australia...They are still better team than India....Indian players made India proud...well played

looking forward for NZ vs Australia

Bye Bye ..Theard


----------



## PoKeMon

Kinetic said:


> Than what you call a lose by 109 runs in quarter final in your language?



Anal raped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Well played Australia. Better team won. But still proud of my team for the spritied fight they gave


----------



## HariPrasad

Well done Ausies. We certainly could not handle the pressure. Had we bated first, it would have been a different result.


----------



## Donatello

FATAKAY FORO! (Gujju style)


----------



## ito

Congrats Australia!


----------



## dexter

#WeWontGiveItBack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## slapshot

Specs said:


> It's always a pleasure beating you pakistanis. That's the difference.


Fil hal tu yeh enjoy kar na jo Austrailia nay kia hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Menace2Society said:


> Is Dhoni retiring?


May be... He is known for his shocking decision.. His coach said, he may retire if he is not able to defend the title..


----------



## Devil Soul

Great Sachin said:


> Dream...we still have the cup till final .....







Indian fans right now!!


----------



## Donatello

HariPrasad said:


> Well done Ausies. We certainly could not handle the pressure. Had we bated first, it would have been a different result.


Yea, more like 200 all out.


----------



## asad71

asad71 said:


> So far cheating has not been a factor in this match. Let's see.


Couldn't cheat this time, eh! QED!!


----------



## Rocket science



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I.R.A

"I did not know we would be made to give it back"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Norwegian

Kohli Dhoka De Ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula




----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## karakoram

The Unnamed said:


> Meow meow meow,
> 
> look at this crybaby today !
> 
> On the match : blahhhhhh...
> 
> Why did you get run out man ?
> 
> Did you guys notice something ?
> 
> It's the Indian batting which couldn't deliver.
> 
> 328 on this pitch is chewable if the players could handle the bowling. 328 was tough. This Australia is as good as the waughs team. Will be.
> 
> This is going to be a one pony trick again. The pony being Australia.
> 
> Very sad. I shall drink today.
> 
> Butt, Indian team did very well in the tournament.
> 
> Cheers lads !


We can understand your pain mate :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

dexter said:


> #WeWontGiveItBack



Time to change it to" "Mukka Mukka".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Donatello said:


> FATAKAY FORO! (Gujju style)


I am praying for the Indian Muslims now. Hopefully Hindutvadis wont relieve their anger on those helpless souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Awesome feeling... Indescribable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

India's Sensex crashes 600 points......all the bookies pulled their money out for the loss they made in the match.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

asad71 said:


> Time to change it to" "Mukka Mukka".



Not 1,2 or 3 minutes! 
4 years silence for Star Sports channel and their fb page who started Mauqa mauqa ads series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Mood khraab. Chi.


----------



## Sankpal

Chalo Ab milkar new zealand ko support kare.............

Kam kam IS baar hum Asian people me fight nahi hogi and song gaa sakte hai........................ Hum sath sath hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Congrats to ausis
Hope nz will beat you in the final


----------



## Menace2Society

drunken-monke said:


> May be... He is known for his shocking decision.. His coach said, he may retire if he is not able to defend the title..



If so then a big loss for cricket. The best finisher since Bevan.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

The Unnamed said:


> Look at this jamati.
> 
> Jamati, do you understand cricket, it doesn't involve Bangladeshi women, you know


Chup ho jan, Chor kahin ka. Shut up.


----------



## drunken-monke

Menace2Society said:


> If so then a big loss for cricket. The best finisher since Bevan.


He said he wont retire now, but would decide after T20 WC.. He is just 33 at present..


----------



## B+ Dracula



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

drunken-monke said:


> He said he wont retire now, but would decide after T20 WC.. He is just 33 at present..



Surely too old for next world cup? Time for Kohli to take over.


----------



## bongbang

How always 23 million people manage to beat 1.2 billion people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Menace2Society said:


> Surely too old for next world cup? Time for Kohli to take over.


Virat is good for Test crciket, its the ODI for which he need to learn from MSD...


----------



## drunken-monke

bongbang said:


> How always 23 million people manage to beat 1.2 billion people?


Not only 1.2 billion, they can beat more than 2 billion people if we take all cricket playing nations...


----------



## Musafir117

Congrats Australia 
Well played 
WC is over for Pakistan and India, personally I missed class of Afridi and 
Dhoni, may be the results were different if both that players showed their real colors.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Politely, we Indian accept our defeat. All the best for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Ah well, not many thought thsi team would do well, esp. after the tri series performance, they picked themselves up, and after a hard few months and did well imo. Even this match till the Dhawan wicket things seemed to be going well, but that middle order paralysis where people played like a test match really hurt.

Anyway we beat Pak, the WC record stays, 4 more years for another Mauka for Pak , till then they can satisfy themselves by hoping someone else beats us and posting memes  

Well played guys get back home and take rest, get ready for IPL (though I dont really watch it these days )


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Great Sachin said:


> True ...Pakistan jaisi altu faltu team ko hi har WC me haraa pati hai :p


Yes you are right , sach sach hay . Pakistan ko mehnat ki zarorat hy acha khelne k liye .


----------



## asad71

Devil Soul said:


>




And Rahim had caught him for 3 off Rubel. Obviously he is straining more attention to Anushka than the game.


----------



## drunken-monke

Anyway, nobody in India, at-least nobody would break their Television sets..


----------



## I.R.A

Is that Indian team in that plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## deckingraj

when we go down without a decent fight it is then it hurts the most.....and this happened to be today...idiotic and suicidal play by team india...


----------



## I.R.A

drunken-monke said:


> Anyway, nobody in India, at-least nobody would break their Television sets..




You need to have one to break one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

nz and aus is gonna play for the made in china version of the icc trophy . #westillwontgiveitback


----------



## deckingraj

drunken-monke said:


> Anyway, nobody in India, at-least nobody would break their Television sets..


check the news...they already have..why you think we are different than any other south asian when it comes to cricket??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## runa moosani

Indian media ka rona dhona start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

I missed yuvraj Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Its time to play "Moka Moka"


----------



## TejasMk3

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> I missed yuvraj Singh.


Looking at how some people were nervous, thought Dhoni might promote himself, to steady ship, like in the WC finals, but didnt happen. Looked like he could handle the bowling better than the other guys today. 
Yeah and someone like a Yuvraj wouldve been cool to partner Dhoni.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Hahahahaha bye bye india you useless Ex-Champions. Hasina khush hui Time for Belly dance


----------



## B+ Dracula

Indians Saying (previous Posts) Remember this Pic ........




*AUSTRALIAN RESPONCE *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

The Unnamed said:


> Lesson of the day :
> 
> People, concentrate.
> 
> It's back to yohan crueff.
> 
> Total cricket.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Do extra special coaching for your bowlers.
> 
> Teach those lads how to bat. Rather, how to defend and then choose a ball to hit.




You simply need to stop making fun of others and never boast again. Rest is fine it happens some win some lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

thanks india i won the bet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARAS

hunter_hunted said:


> Hahahahaha bye bye india you useless Ex-Champions. Hasina khush hui Time for Belly dance
> 
> View attachment 207698


We still are champions till the final is over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

India performed remarkably well through out the tournament,something to be proud of.With the type of form they came in the world cup,who would have thought India would make the semis.Be proud . @utraash ,@Georgeclark ,@OrionHunter ,@levina ,@Blue_Eyes ,@SpArK ,@nair ,@jamahir .
Have always loved this guys game.




Just his day .














The best for the last .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hunter_hunted

PARAS said:


> We still are champions till the final is over



Dubte to tinka ka sahara


----------



## Irfan Baloch

start was solid though. Sachin is missed


----------



## I.R.A

The Unnamed said:


> That's SA. We will play for third place with them, or did they take that away ?



I don't think so it happens. Its champions and runners up only.............


----------



## B+ Dracula

PARAS said:


> *We still are champions till the final is over*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

deckingraj said:


> when we go down without a decent fight it is then it hurts the most.....and this happened to be today...idiotic and suicidal play by team india...


We lost the initiative..... Match was gone in first half itself.... Rest dhoni did not lead the team from front when team needed him to bat first down or second down .....


----------



## Sankpal

bongbang said:


> How always 23 million people manage to beat 1.2 billion people?




Salute your IQ level Sir....


----------



## AsianLion

WE WONT GIVE IT BACK ...INDIAN CUP CAMPAIGN, NOW WE R COMING BACK WITH ANUSHKA SHARMA ATLEAST.


----------



## VelocuR

I told you to support Australia, everyone should do same thing.

Australia the best! 




*Indian youth cut his tongue seeking the 'intervention of gods' to make India win*

Youth cuts tongue for India's victory in Cricket World Cup semifinal against Australia - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A2Z

Can't wait to see the new Mauka Mauka song.
The indians were way over-confident about their team. Remember "Ye cup kahi nai jaega" in 2009 T20 World Cup
then "Ane day Ane day" when Pakistan visited India and this time "Ye world Cup nai India v/s world ha". Jab jab ziada uchalte hain mu ki khate hain.


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> India performed remarkably well through out the tournament,something to be proud of.With the type of form they came in the world cup,who would have thought India would make the semis.Be proud . @utraash ,@Georgeclark ,@OrionHunter ,@levina ,@Blue_Eyes ,@SpArK ,@nair ,@jamahir .
> Have always loved this guys game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just his day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best for the last .




We are Proud of this team..... They played like champions and they were beaten by a better team....... Aussies played better cricket and they deserve to be in final....... dhoni and team can come back home as a proud team....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gibbs

It is reported that the Security being beefed up at Dhoni's house as India falter. Ranchi police tighten security at Indian skipper Mahendra Singh (MS) Dhoni's residence as team stares at defeat in World Cup semi-final.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OrionHunter

WAJsal said:


>



No Asians in the finals this time! Damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

*Pakistanis : Whom do you support in Inda vs Australia SF*

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistanis-whom-do-you-support-in-inda-vs-australia-sf.366641/#post-6943590






Definitely support Australiaa! 





Similar colors to Paksitan green yellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Muka Muka !!! Bale Bale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARAS

VelocuR said:


> I told you to support Australia, everyone should do same thing.
> 
> Australia the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian youth cut his tongue seeking the 'intervention of gods' to make India win*
> 
> Youth cuts tongue for India's victory in Cricket World Cup semifinal against Australia - The Times of India


Chut*ya saala..................Bhai tereko nahi bol raha hun


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bariya majja a-raha hai ..... bohat bariya


Its ok Kohili has better trouphie he is too busy to worry about WORLD cup ...who needs that






Big IPL contract , ladki and attitude problem , who needs to score in semi finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

Pakistan aisi waahid qaum hai jo apni khushi se nahin balki doosron ke gham se khush hoti hai....................ya ilahi ye kise hamara humsaya bana diya ?


----------



## OrionHunter

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> View attachment 207706
> 
> 
> 
> Muka Muka !!! Bale Bale


So you prefer the white skins over us brown skinned Asians?  (Crap! Am I getting racist?!! ) Lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

India Challa Australia ki Chaaal...........Apni Chaal hi bhool Gia





*Moral of the Story*: Give support to Pakistan Team, We Support you in return

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocket science

Hilarious...

Hilarious...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hunter_hunted said:


> Hahahahaha bye bye india you useless Ex-Champions. Hasina khush hui Time for Belly dance
> 
> View attachment 207698


thats in bad taste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

Many Indians were Conspired to believe Missionary Cricket as bigger religion than Sanatan Dharma.?
How can an Evangelical Missionary Game be a bigger religion in Bharatam instead of our Ancestral games like Chauparh and Gilli Danda.!

enough is enough Modi sha'b must ban cricket in india along with all of Anushka Sharma's Movies.


----------



## Rocket science

OrionHunter said:


> So you prefer the white skins over us brown skinned Asians?  (Crap! Am I getting racist?!! ) Lol!




Being jealous..... aj k leye karo jo karty ho Rooo Loo


----------



## fatman17

The high flying lndian batting failed at the wrong time. 
Better luck next time. India played well throughout the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Hope their homes are protected from stoning.


----------



## Rocket science

Menace2Society said:


> Is Dhoni retiring?



No He #WontGiveItBack 



Donatello said:


> Moment of Silence for all those Indians who thought they could beat Australia in a World Cup, in Australia.













gods were busy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

WAJsal said:


> India performed remarkably well through out the tournament,something to be proud of.With the type of form they came in the world cup,who would have thought India would make the semis.Be proud . @utraash ,@Georgeclark ,@OrionHunter ,@levina ,@Blue_Eyes ,@SpArK ,@nair ,@jamahir .
> Have always loved this guys game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just his day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best for the last .


Barring this match we played good cricket but for today match we miserably failed in both department..... Aussies were true upto their known fame ..... 
Now its a time rebuild the team keeping new mauka in mind.... N let me check how much blunders of Anushka horoscopes contributed in today's debacle.... Haha...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Indian
batting collapse reminded me of Pakistani batsmen usual performance 
you guys cheered for these Aussies for wrong reasons
wahab was right to sare them shitless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## Soumitra

In Tweets: India vs Australia semi final match | Faking News


----------



## Ocelot

Well, Aussies were nearly impossible to topple. Commiserations to India.
I reckon both Indians and Pakistanis will support Kiwis in the finals.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Well played India !! You had a great tournament. I personally supported India , the only Asian team left.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ab dono bacho Newzeland ki shirt pehan lo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Now don't make fun on Pakistan's lost match during previous match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Gibbs said:


> It is reported that the Security being beefed up at Dhoni's house as India falter. Ranchi police tighten security at Indian skipper Mahendra Singh (MS) Dhoni's residence as team stares at defeat in World Cup semi-final.




After loosing Dhoni Ants gathers to his house



PARAS said:


> Pakistan aisi waahid qaum hai jo apni khushi se nahin balki doosron ke gham se khush hoti hai....................ya ilahi ye kise hamara humsaya bana diya ?




Tit for Tat.... sunna tu hoga Lays ka Maza loo aur India ke bhe lyty rho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Indian Top order ki performance dekh ker aysae lag raha tha Australia ka Visa Expire ho giya hai wapsi ki jaldi thi


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Rocket science

bongbang said:


> Wow was that a game? Lost by 95. Australia raped India



becharoon ka balad kar hoge


----------



## drunken-monke

Rizwan Alam said:


> Well played India !! You had a great tournament. I personally supported India , the only Asian team left.


Kiwis would find it tough in Australian conditions.. Vittory has to bowl good and batsmen have to bat well..


----------



## Rizwan Alam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Devil Soul said:


>


Idiots.. That TV seems to be quite old one.. and they are smiling while doing it... Phokat ka TV...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

A2Z said:


> Can't wait to see the new Mauka Mauka song.
> The indians were way over-confident about their team. Remember "Ye cup kahi nai jaega" in 2009 T20 World Cup
> then "Ane day Ane day" when Pakistan visited India and this time "Ye world Cup nai India v/s world ha". Jab jab ziada uchalte hain mu ki khate hain.


Arey bhai humari baato ko itna seriously mat liya karo voh bhi cricket wali baato k liye....just chill ....


----------



## Rocket science

Get together !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


>




Never too late to destroy the TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.SAAD

LOOOOOL Bangladeshis are the Happiest ppl on EARTH today !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Well played Australia.

Kohli and Raina let us down and bowling strategy was also not very good.Aussies were really comfortable with short balls,should have tried more yorkers.

I guess chasing is really difficult and that team which wins the toss also wins half of the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


>




Ab nightmare aye gi rat ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

89 pages for that time-waste activity called kirket??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

Bangladeshis crying tears of joy! Lol.


----------



## Devil Soul

Chicken Briyani for Wasim Akram, whereas Kareilay for Shoaib Malik for Dinner to nite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hunter_hunted

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats in bad taste



Whats in bad taste .... Due to them now its complete sweep for Asia ..... Damn i will miss SA in finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ICC announced Bangladesh and India match will now be replayed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


> Chicken Briyani for Wasim Akram, whereas Kareilay for Shoaib Malik for Dinner to nite




Wasim Bhai ki to her evening chicken biryani hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

They Mocked Every Team in that Add, now its time to taste ur own Medicine _......._ Mauka Mauka



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wasim Bhai ki to her evening chicken biryani hai


Lemme get it straight.... CHICK briyani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Devil Soul said:


>



Yes, It is still applied........................................

because we won again Pakistan......................................In Mentioned PIC shoud be a PAK*******


*7- 0*


----------



## Devil Soul

Sankpal said:


> Yes, It is still applied........................................
> 
> because we won again Pakistan......................................In Mentioned PIC shoud be a PAK*******
> 
> 
> *7- 0*


Healing damaged Ego here arent we....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

India played exceptionally well throughout the tournament. Indians should be proud of their team. Chasing 325 plus was always a mammoth task...dhoni needed someone on the other end like Raina or Kohle....to ease off the pressure which was mounting throughout their innings.... !! I believe still India could have done lot better with Yuraj Singh...still wonder why he wasn't selected despite when he was outa form...he deserved that chance..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocket science

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ab nightmare aye gi rat ko


 

Khayal RAkhna


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

jamahir said:


> 89 pages for that time-waste activity called kirket??



That also I also think. But I tried to do as much work possible with different govt. offices. Some were successful but many were not as govt. officials were also busy in that Kriket!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

thesolar65 said:


> That also I also think. But I tried to do as much work possible with different govt. offices. Some were successful but many were not as govt. officials were also busy in that Kriket!!



a few things south asians obsess over and waste time... religion, kirket, colleges, weddings, pilgrimages and elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

jamahir said:


> a few things south asians obsess over and waste time... religion, kirket, colleges, weddings, pilgrimages and elections.



Ummmmm....I will not agree with you on all above. Life will become monotonous.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> ICC announced Bangladesh and India match will now be replayed


raaaight








The Unnamed said:


> Ro pakistani ro.


baaaaaaaa
baaaaaaaaaaa
baaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

thesolar65 said:


> Ummmmm....I will not agree with you on all above. Life will become monotonous.



hardly... many other societies don't allow those things and therefore they progress.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The Unnamed said:


> I can't understand goat talk, sorry..try a Pakistani.




Moooo moooooooooo
is that ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI




----------



## fallstuff

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bariya majja a-raha hai ..... bohat bariya
> 
> 
> Its ok Kohili has better trouphie he is too busy to worry about WORLD cup ...who needs that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big IPL contract , ladki and attitude problem , who needs to score in semi finals



Perhaps she gave him the best night ever exhausting all his energy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ Crudept

AU's VS NZ now, I really wish NZ win this WC. I always support Underdog


----------



## asad71

‪

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

The Unnamed said:


> You know what do you need ? A progressive modern wife who will beat your *** straight. Take it from me...



1. not one, make it four progressive wives at least.

2. they should beat not my behind but my stick.



beyond all that, i am socialist... i am a progressive.


----------



## HttpError

Kahan hain kalay kalay chotay chotay Indians ajj ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> View attachment 207748
> View attachment 207747
> View attachment 207747
> View attachment 207748
> 
> 
> View attachment 207749



Anushka,

Try your luck with Rubel, the terror of Indian batsmen.


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> @levina , told you , Yadav bowling aggressive lines and getting wickets.Not fair,we warmed up the Kangaroos for you. @utraash . Anyway ,target looking like over 315,is chasable with the type of fire power India has.





WAJsal said:


> India performed remarkably well through out the tournament,something to be proud of.With the type of form they came in the world cup,who would have thought India would make the semis.Be proud . @utraash ,@Georgeclark ,@OrionHunter ,@levina ,@Blue_Eyes ,@SpArK ,@nair ,@jamahir .
> Have always loved this guys game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just his day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best for the last .


Ohhhwww!!!
This is so damn upsetting   

Thanks for those comforting words lil bro...
I was so sure Dhoni would lead us to another WC finals. Sigh!!!!Never mind they played well in all the matches. And am proud of 'em. 

Gaadi me baith Kar Poora match suna maine  am glad that I didn't 've to see India loosing.  


Now enjoy this.....
ANUSHKA SHARMA went all the way to Australia to watch.....


VIRAT KOHLI score 1 run  


....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

hard luck india


----------



## Levina

asad71 said:


> Anushka,
> 
> Try your luck with Rubel, the terror of Indian batsmen.


Hm?
Matrimonial service??? 

Let's not discuss personal lives of cricketers here.,,.let 'em have their privacy.


----------



## drunken-monke

I am just enjoying the comments from Pakistanis.. Bring it on....


----------



## TejasMk3

drunken-monke said:


> I am just enjoying the comments from Pakistanis.. Bring it on....


Yeah a lot of them assume that we are mad at the loss, and are trying hard to hard to make people feel bad. 

Contrary the team did well, reached the semi finals and won all the matches in a dominating fashion. Proud of the team, played well.

Saw this on twitter: India won the last world cup for Sachin, maybe they will win the next for Dhoni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

bas karo logon... kirket virket bohot dekhliye... ab aise threadon ko delete kardo.


----------



## ManavKalia

Well played by Australia.. Brought back memories of 2003 final..

Good tournament for India..

Best of luck to Australia and New Zealand for the final..

Will make for good viewing..


----------



## WAJsal

levina said:


> Now enjoy this.....
> ANUSHKA SHARMA went all the way to Australia to watch.....


I feel bad for Anushka.I love Virat Kohli,really wanted him to do well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

WAJsal said:


> I feel bad for Anushka.I love Virat Kohli,really wanted him to do well.


There is always women behind men's debacle.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> I feel bad for Anushka.I love Virat Kohli,really wanted him to do well.


He's a 25 yr old guy and he has 2 more world cups to go... 

Watch anushka's new movie NH-10, she has done an excellent job (you wont feel bad for her anymore  )



utraash said:


> There is always women behind men's debacle.......


hey hey heyyyyyyy 

Keep Anushka out of this.... Virat Kohli is responsible for what he did on ground and not ANUSHKA sharma who was sitting and watching him frm the pavilion. grrr 

so spare Anushkaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

MS Dhoni, a man you just can not hate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> He's a 25 yr old guy and he has 2 more world cups to go...
> 
> Watch anushka's new movie NH-10, she has done an excellent job (you wont feel bad for her anymore  )
> 
> 
> hey hey heyyyyyyy
> 
> Keep Anushka out of this.... Virat Kohli is responsible for what he did on ground and not ANUSHKA sharma who was sitting and watching him frm the pavilion. grrr
> 
> so spare Anushkaaaa


Arey yaar ye Mahila morcha wale toh trolling bhi nhi karne dete thik se.... Main toh Anushka ki janmkundli check kar rha hu..... Haha.... Padho ise...
India Vs. Australia WC 2015 | Page 88

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## root

India lost well done australia proud of you.


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> Arey yaar ye Mahila morcha wale toh trolling bhi nhi karne dete thik se.... Main toh Anushka ki janmkundli check kar rha hu..... Haha.... Padho ise...
> India Vs. Australia WC 2015 | Page 88



When Virat Kohli hits sixes then you guyz call him a good batsman...
and when he doesnt perform then guyz blame it on Anushkaaa ...yeh toh na insaafiii hai. 
Btw I dont belong to any mahila morchaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

No worries.
2 more days and after final, WC wll be over. Then all the star players of world cup will get busy in IPL. Win big contracts, play some fabulous cricket and entertain the IPL fans.

While those pakistan cricketers are left drooling for IPL contracts and pakistani fans will be left sad and left out by rest of the world.


----------



## Kambojaric

Were Australia sledging today? Missed most of the game but will watch the highlights tonight.


----------



## jamahir

levina said:


> When Virat Kohli hits sixes then you guyz call him a good batsman...
> and when he doesnt perform then guyz blame it on Anushkaaa ...yeh toh na insaafiii hai.
> Btw I dont belong to any mahila morchaaa



kirket fanatics are not the brightest of humanoids... i mean, not you but the others.


----------



## utraash

chauvunist said:


> MS Dhoni, a man you just can not hate


Fully agree... Not just that I always admire him for many reason n he has given us many moment to cheer .... Wish him all the best for his life ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

India lost as expected. Another one sided match between Australia and India. Where are all those indian fans who said its new indian side and were telling us to forget about previous tri series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> kirket fanatics are not the brightest of humanoids... i mean, not you but the others.


I am not an ardent cricket fan, but I try not to miss India's games. 

Frankly I really expected 'em to win and it did hurt to hear that our team lost the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> India lost as expected. Another one sided match between Australia and India. Where are all those indian fans who said its new indian side and were tell us to forget about previous tri series?


Chalo jiiii aa gaye neighbors to rub salt on our wounds.

Where were you for so long???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

levina said:


> hey hey heyyyyyyy
> 
> Keep Anushka out of this.... Virat Kohli is responsible for what he did on ground and not ANUSHKA sharma who was sitting and watching him frm the pavilion. grrr
> 
> so spare Anushkaaaa


So you're saying he was trying to impress her?


levina said:


> He's a 25 yr old guy and he has 2 more world cups to go...
> 
> Watch anushka's new movie NH-10, she has done an excellent job (you wont feel bad for her anymore  )


Hes a beast.His record is outstanding,he already has like 26 ODI centuries,wow.His consistency unmatched,His temperament ,too good.His style,even better.
This image speaks for itself.





Koi bat nahe,we are with you.




Maybe the Kiwis will get the Kangaroos.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

levina said:


> Chalo jiiii aa gaye neighbors to rub salt on our wounds.
> 
> Where were you for so long???


Ap log kohee sugar lahey they rub karne ? 
You have to admit that many indian fans got arrogant and were riding on high horses after winning some matches in their pool. India was just lucky to have Bangladesh in QF otherwise they had same fate as Pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Ap log kohee sugar lahey they rub karne ?


Aap ki hindi kharab hai...dont even try it next time lol


> You have to admit that many indian fans got arrogant and were riding on high horses after winning some matches in their pool. India was just lucky to have Bangladesh in QF otherwise they had same fate as Pakistani team



You know what?
When India won against Pakistan, Dhoni was asked what he thinks about 0-6 wins (in WC) against Pakistan...
The man answered "It is not something that will stay until the world exists. No point in really thinking about it....*they are a fantastic side."
I am proud that we have such a down to earth captain....*and I dont care what some crazzyy fan says. 

It was not luck that favored us but the performance of our players!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

good thing I had no expectations from this one  

still beat Pakistan 

cya in another 4 years, I think this side has some youngsters around whom we can build a champion side in these next few years... dhawan, sharma, kohli, raina.. looking good for the future 

well played team India !


----------



## deckingraj

utraash said:


> We lost the initiative??..... Match was gone in first half itself.... Rest dhoni did not lead the team from front when team needed him to bat first down or second down .....


bull sh1t.....how on this earth he could have come up the order when almost everyone apart from him was in good nick?? It all started with Dhawan and then idiotic shot by kohli who was more interested in ego battle rather than team health...in the first half we pulled back a score which looked liked 400...328 was chasable total..had we saved our wickets....20 overs in Aussie camp could have been expolited....


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> When Virat Kohli hits sixes then you guyz call him a good batsman...
> and when he doesnt perform then guyz blame it on Anushkaaa ...yeh toh na insaafiii hai.
> Btw I dont belong to any mahila morchaaa


No no I credited all those sixes of virat to Anushka only... So Anushka will remain on target for the teams failures... Anushka hi hi Mahila morcha hi hi.... Hehe.... 
Btw I don't like much of his batting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

levina said:


> Aap ki hindi kharab hai...dont even try it next time lol
> 
> 
> You know what?
> When India won against Pakistan, Dhoni was asked what he thinks about 0-6 wins (in WC) against Pakistan...
> The man answered "It is not something that will stay until the world exists. No point in really thinking about it....*they are a fantastic side."
> I am proud that we have such a down to earth captain....*and I dont care what some crazzyy fan says.
> 
> It was not luck that favored us but the performance of our players!


I was not talking about Dhoni or cricketers but some Indian fans got arrogant and were jumping ups and down after winning some matches. I only supported Aus for those arrogant and egoistitc fans otherwise i want Aus to lose in final as they are also arrogant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

This is what happens when you have vegetarian bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

BCCI fixed the match for Australia to win.


----------



## kaku1

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I was not talking about Dhoni or cricketers but some Indian fans got arrogant and were jumping ups and down after winning some matches. I only supported Aus for those arrogant and egoistitc fans otherwise i want Aus to lose in final as they are also arrogant


So, you become arrogant to show your arrogant friends that your arrogancy is much higher?


----------



## terry5

QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> View attachment 207750







The Unnamed said:


> *Isn't rubel a rapist *?


----------



## utraash

deckingraj said:


> bull sh1t.....how on this earth he could have come up the order when almost everyone apart from him was in good nick?? It all started with Dhawan and then idiotic shot by kohli who was more interested in ego battle rather than team health...in the first half we pulled back a score which looked liked 400...328 was chasable total..had we saved our wickets....20 overs in Aussie camp could have been expolited....



Good nick ? None was consistent buddy though few seemed to be in good touch... 
300+ total are always difficult to chase that too against the formidable team like Australia..... In bowling too we were consistent but today we could not pull off wickets in first 30overs ....


----------



## Hurter

Great job Australia... What a win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

utraash said:


> Fully agree... Not just that I always admire him for many reason n he has given us many moment to cheer .... Wish him all the best for his life ....



hear hear Dhonis been brilliant for you lot


----------



## utraash

terry5 said:


> hear hear Dhonis been brilliant for you lot


As person mostly... Noticed his calmness....


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

We love Australia.... 

[ Australia and Pakistan are similar colors =* green/yellow* spirits ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

OrionHunter said:


> No Asians in the finals this time! Damn!



Glad India lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

HeinzG said:


> Glad India lost.


And we're glad SL got screwed! 

To elucidate further, India only* lost* whereas SL got *screwed*, and how!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

_*with world best batting lineup strong cricket infrastructure and richest cricket board 75% spectator support yet fail to win . how can they today there were no aleem dar *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

OrionHunter said:


> And we're glad SL got screwed!



Oh we were expected to be screwed. Besides who cares on SL cricket team. It's just a game. We aren't worship our sportsman.

Hope your cricketers bloated heads become normal again.



monitor said:


> _*with world best batting lineup strong cricket infrastructure and richest cricket board 75% spectator support yet fail to win . how can they today there were no aleem dar *_



Indian cricket is sh*t. Even last time they were lucky that we handed our the game to them.

There is no sportsmanship in Indian cricket. It's just their minority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Can anyone confirm the news........Anushka Sharma will be arrested in India for conspiring with ISI to bring down Kohli?


----------



## OrionHunter

HeinzG said:


> Indian cricket is sh*t. Even last time they were lucky that we handed our the game to them.
> 
> *There is no sportsmanship in Indian cricket. It's just their minority complex.*


 Are you for real? Or has envy put your a$$ on fire?


----------



## HeinzG

OrionHunter said:


> Are you for real? Or has envy put your a$$ on fire?



Yes for real. Show me one instance where Indian cricketers have shown any sportsmanship.

Indian play cricket for the money, fame and the fear of their properties being burnt down.


----------



## OrionHunter

HeinzG said:


> Yes for real. Show me one instance where Indian cricketers have shown any sportsmanship.
> 
> Indian play cricket for the money, fame and the fear of their properties being burnt down.


Everyone does things for money. Even you do. I'd probably sell my soul for a stipend of Rs 1 crore a month that cricketers get excluding hefty endorsements! I'd even dance the jig on Broadway in my birthday suit!!


----------



## suresh1773

Specs said:


> It's always a pleasure beating you pakistanis. That's the difference.


With Afridi & Misbah retiring & also Younis in future,it will be very difficult to fill the vaccum


----------



## soundHound

SipahSalar said:


> This is what happens when you have vegetarian bowlers.



Yeah boys were actually fed of eating same meat for decades, so they choose to become veggie for once


----------



## HeinzG

OrionHunter said:


> Everyone does things for money. Even you do. I'd probably sell my soul for a stipend of Rs 1 crore a month that cricketers get excluding hefty endorsements! I'd even dance the jig on Broadway in my birthday suit!!



I won't sell my soul for money... what you have is typical Indian mentality.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Go phuk yourself , you moron. You don' own this forum and starting a thread doesn't make you moderator. Use report button .



Maybe that's what you do in your spare time, phucking yourself. No wonder you sound so sore. Maybe that's the way you were born, don't know who to blame. You are pathetic...moron.



Soumitra said:


> No wicket for 11 overs What do you say now



YOU have anything to say now?


----------



## OrionHunter

HeinzG said:


> I won't sell my soul for money... what you have is typical Indian mentality.....


Seems you can't take a joke or a little sarcasm. It's either your deficiency of the English language or you most probably have an 'understanding' disability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

chauvunist said:


>



Aus wali bhabi bht pyari hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

utraash said:


> Good nick ? None was consistent buddy though few seemed to be in good touch...
> 300+ total are always difficult to chase that too against the formidable team like Australia..... In bowling too we were consistent but today we could not pull off wickets in first 30overs ....


well that is what is called good nick..each of them have scored decent amount of runs...certainly that can't be called out of form..right?? and same was true with Dhoni...

regarding bowling - yes they did disappoint however they did manage to pull it back a bit....last 3 overs were bad however still 328 was not a total that can't be chased....because Australian bowling attack had holes...after their 3 pacers their bowling attack looses steam...just check what dhawan did to Faulkner....do you really think if he had managed to save some wickets the likes of Maxwell/Watson could have created issues for us on a flat wicket??

I will once again repeat...there was no need for Dhawan to play that expensive shot...and what Kohli did was sinister...his wicket was a big blow and rest is history...


----------



## Indian Patriot

It was a f***ing cricket match for God's sake. What are you guys getting so hyper about? At the end of the day you are Indians and pakistanis wishing for an American green card.


----------



## Hiptullha

levina said:


> You know what?
> When India won against Pakistan, Dhoni was asked what he thinks about 0-6 wins (in WC) against Pakistan...
> The man answered "It is not something that will stay until the world exists. No point in really thinking about it....*they are a fantastic side."
> I am proud that we have such a down to earth captain....*and I dont care what some crazzyy fan says.



Thing is, we're not judging the noble Indian cricket team but the venomous and toxic Indian members here who seek to rub everything on the faces of others. You have good cricket players, but terrible fans who annoy everyone around them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> It was a f***ing cricket match for God's sake. What are you guys getting so hyper about? At the end of the day you are Indians and pakistanis wishing for an American green card.



Kasam say today I really enjoyed after a very long time  I mean on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Hiptullha said:


> Thing is, we're not judging the noble Indian cricket team but the venomous and toxic Indian members here who seek to rub everything on the faces of others. You have good cricket players, but terrible fans who annoy everyone around them.


And the fans on your side 're angels???


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> Thing is, we're not judging the noble Indian cricket team but the venomous and toxic Indian members here who seek to rub everything on the faces of others. You have good cricket players, but terrible fans who annoy everyone around them.



What are you complaining about? The pakistanis would have reacted the same way. Do not act like you have moral authority. Pakistanis smashed TV sets because their team lost a game.



HttpError said:


> Kasam say today I really enjoyed after a very long time  I mean on PDF



It was a match and India lost. India managed to reach semis while pakistan was knocked out in QF.


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> What are you complaining about? The pakistanis would have reacted the same way. Do not act like you have moral authority. Pakistanis smashed TV sets because their team lost a game.



I do not have moral authority, I'm just tired of Indians spending their time insulting others and then getting offended by others when it happens to them. I was on all Pakistan cricket threads just to keep track of the score and there was always one or two comments by Indians in a page with the same insulting undertones. You probably made a few yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> What are you complaining about? The pakistanis would have reacted the same way. Do not act like you have moral authority. Pakistanis smashed TV sets because their team lost a game.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a match and India lost. India managed to reach semis while pakistan was knocked out in QF.



sirf one more stage ? Jeet tu nahi gaya na


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> I do not have moral authority, I'm just tired of Indians spending their time insulting others and then getting offended by others when it happens to them. I was on all Pakistan cricket threads just to keep track of the score and there was always one or two comments by Indians in a page with the same insulting undertones. You probably made a few yourself.



If you think Pakistanis would be generous to India if they had a 6-0 record in WC then you are misguided to say the least. Your team lost, tough luck. Your team is inferior to India, end of story. 

Cricket in south Asia is a religion. Fans are always hyper, India has the better of Pakistan in WC sp they will jeer, the Pakistanis would have done the exact same thing. Don't play victim.



HttpError said:


> sirf one more stage ? Jeet tu nahi gaya na




Talk when you beat India in WC


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> If you think Pakistanis would be generous to India if they had a 6-0 record in WC then you are misguided to say the least. Your team lost, tough luck. Your team is inferior to India, end of story.
> 
> Cricket in south Asia is a religion. Fans are always hyper, India has the better of Pakistan in WC sp they will jeer, the Pakistanis would have done the exact same thing. Don't play victim.



Go ahead and say whatever you say, defend the nature of your toxic fans, but in the end of the day, we will probably never see Pakistanis spamming Indian boards and news sites. Go worship you cricket religion without rubbing it in the face of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1091175527563404


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> Go ahead and say whatever you say, defend the nature of your toxic fans, but in the end of the day, we will probably never see Pakistanis spamming Indian boards and news sites. Go worship you cricket religion without rubbing it in the face of others.



Don't be a hypocrite. Pakistanis are well known for spamming Indian news sites in Facebook and Twitter. When your fans cry in front of camera and break TV sets plus carry out janaza then you really have no right to comment about toxic fans. For the pakistanis also cricket is religion, else wahab riaz would not be crying like a baby when pakistan lost to australia.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> If you think Pakistanis would be generous to India if they had a 6-0 record in WC then you are misguided to say the least. Your team lost, tough luck. Your team is inferior to India, end of story.
> 
> Cricket in south Asia is a religion. Fans are always hyper, India has the better of Pakistan in WC sp they will jeer, the Pakistanis would have done the exact same thing. Don't play victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk when you beat India in WC



Ajj tu bht mirchi lag rahi hon gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> else wahab riaz would not be crying like a baby when pakistan lost to australia.



What? It's his job to play cricket and win and he put his full effort into that game. 



Indian Patriot said:


> . Pakistanis are well known for spamming Indian news sites in Facebook and Twitter



Not talking about Pakistani fans on Twitter but about the Indians on this forum. I'm not complaining about Indians elsewhere, but Indians* specifically here who are on about Pakistanis.* We went through around 6 threads with Indians at times polluting it non-stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

After cheating Bangladesh their rightful place in the semis, the Dhotis have been shown their rightful place in world cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Ajj tu bht mirchi lag rahi hon gi



Less than what pakistan faced against India and australia.


----------



## HttpError

aazidane said:


> After cheating Bangladesh their rightful place in the semis, the Dhotis have been shown their rightful place in world cricket.



Today Umpires couldn't help them, and had to bite the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> What? It's his job to play cricket and win and he put his full effort into that game.
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about Pakistani fans on Twitter but about the Indians on this forum. I'm not complaining about Indians elsewhere, but Indians* specifically here who are on about Pakistanis.* We went through around 6 threads with Indians at times polluting it non-stop.



Yes, and he was crying like a baby when Pakistan lost. 

The Pakistanis right now are reacting exactly the same way. This fellow http is a Pakistani and he is happy India lost. He is happy because India lost the match, if it was Pakistan Indians too would have been happy. What you are doing actually is called hypocrisy. You talk about Indian reaction but you become blind when it comes to Pakistani reaction in THIS thread. Don't pretend.



aazidane said:


> After cheating Bangladesh their rightful place in the semis, the Dhotis have been shown their rightful place in world cricket.



bangLOLdesh should first win a test match before claiming their "rightful" place in cricket. Cant even tell the difference between bat and ball and the bangLOLdesh fans think they matter in world of cricket.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> Less than what pakistan faced against India and australia.



Ajj Please burnol se kam chalaye app


Indian Patriot said:


> Yes, and he was crying like a baby when Pakistan lost.
> 
> The Pakistanis right now are reacting exactly the same way. This fellow http is a Pakistani and he is happy India lost. He is happy because India lost the match, if it was Pakistan Indians too would have been happy. What you are doing actually is called hypocrisy. You talk about Indian reaction but you become blind when it comes to Pakistani reaction in THIS thread. Don't pretend.



Nothing feels better than watching Indians lose


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Ajj Please burnol se kam chalaye app
> 
> 
> Nothing feels better than watching Indians lose



India has a 6-0 record over pakistan. And at least India made it into SF while pakistanis are yet to discover what SF actually means. 

And yeah, nothing feels better than to watch pakistani players cry when they lose. Wahab riaz cried like only a pakistani can cry.


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> The Pakistanis right now are reacting exactly the same way. This fellow http is a Pakistani and he is happy India lost. He is happy because India lost the match, if it was Pakistan Indians too would have been happy. What you are doing actually is called hypocrisy. You talk about Indian reaction but you become blind when it comes to Pakistani reaction in THIS thread. Don't pretend.



This is the only Pakistani reaction.
Did you get Pakistani members commenting every page of this thread (even before the match began) with stupid things like,
"Indian military should warn Australia that they are nuclear power." or "This match is fixed by Australian cricket board, India should declare war on ICC."? If anything, you're the hypocrite here. Insulted Pakistan on every cricket thread, then got insulted yourself, now whining about Pakistanis while continuing to pepper your response with insults. 



Indian Patriot said:


> Yes, and he was crying like a baby when Pakistan lost.


Just pointing out, cricket is obviously of great importance to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> This is the only Pakistani reaction.
> Did you get Pakistani members commenting every page of this thread (even before the match began) with stupid things like,
> "Indian military should warn Australia that they are nuclear power." or "This match is fixed by Australian cricket board, India should declare war on ICC."?
> 
> 
> Just pointing out, cricket is obviously of great importance to him.



Pakistanis are trolling this thread because India lost. Don't pretend like you are angels. 

cricket is of great importance to pakistan that's why you have wahab riaz crying like a baby, TV sets smashed in pakistan and ordinary pakistanis abusing their own team. 

People in south Asia are passionate about cricket. Pakistanis are happy when India loses a game and Indians are happy when Pakistanis lose. So what are you complaining about?


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> People in south Asia are passionate about cricket. Pakistanis are happy when India loses a game and Indians are happy when Pakistanis lose. So what are you complaining about?



I'm just pointing out your double-standards. 6 threads of constant senseless Indian trolling and this is the only mention I've made of it and this is the first thread with Pakistani responses and you're already lashing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> I'm just pointing out your double-standards. 6 threads of constant senseless Indian trolling and this is the only mention I've made of it and this is the first thread with Pakistani responses and you're already lashing out.



"My" double standards? Did I create 6 threads?

I am not lashing out. This reaction is expected, Indians are happy when Pakistanis lose and vice-versa. You are the one lashing out here. Your team lost and so did India. Indians laughed at pakistan when they lost and the pakistanis are doing it now. You calling Indians as insensitive is laughable.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> India has a 6-0 record over pakistan. And at least India made it into SF while pakistanis are yet to discover what SF actually means.
> 
> And yeah, nothing feels better than to watch pakistani players cry when they lose. Wahab riaz cried like only a pakistani can cry.



lol SF ? hahah son we have Won World cup, Finalist of 99 and have seen SF many times, we are the team who has overall whopped your asses more than any other team. We are the same team who came your home(India) and ownd you in front of your crowd lol. As far as crying is concerned please see Virat Choli crying  I can understand your situation today, its ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> "My" double standards? Did I create 6 threads?



Nope, but I'm guessing you participated fully in those 6 threads of 80 pages each since I recognize your name.


Indian Patriot said:


> I am not lashing out.


Just checking out your other responses to other users, not sure if it's bitterness, anger or whatever. If you're not lashing out, I don't know what you are doing. 


Indian Patriot said:


> You calling Indians as insensitive is laughable.



Indians here are toxic, a tad insensitive might be correct. 


Indian Patriot said:


> You are the one lashing out here.


Nah, was responding to a post by Levina who responded to some Pakistani, was "commending" (sounded more like trying to gain some cheap brownie points) the Indian captain's response. I just pointed out Indians aren't really like that and just gave the Indians here as an example. It was you who responded to this.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

monitor said:


>


 who is this guy ?


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> lol SF ? hahah son we have Won World cup, Finalist of 99 and have seen SF many times, we are the team who has overall whopped your asses more than any other team. We are the same team who came your home(India) and ownd you in front of your crowd lol. As far as crying is concerned please see Virat Choli crying  I can understand your situation today, its ok.



HAHAH son we have won world cup TWICE, finalist of 2003 and have seen SF many times. In fact we are 2011 WC champions. We are the team who has whooped your asses 6 times in 24 years. We are the same team who came to your home and owned you in front of your crowd, LOL. As far as crying is concerned please see wahab riaz crying and the pakistani fans.  I can understand your situation as a pakistani, it's ok.



Hiptullha said:


> Nope, but I'm guessing you participated fully in those 6 threads of 80 pages each since I recognize your name.
> 
> Just checking out your other responses to other users, not sure if it's bitterness, anger or whatever. If you're not lashing out, I don't know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> Indians here are toxic, a tad insensitive might be correct.
> 
> Nah, was responding to a post by Levina who responded to some Pakistani, was "commending" (sounded more like trying to gain some cheap brownie points) the Indian captain's response. I just pointed out Indians aren't really like that and just gave the Indians here as an example. It was you who responded to this.



Then keep your guessing in your pocket. People can guess a lot of things. And I don't even recognize you.

Obviously you don't understand English. If you did you would not make such stupid claims.

The pakistanis here are as toxic and insensitive. 

The animosity and hate between India and Pakistan is nothing new. Both sides will react the same way. If you think otherwise then you are a fool.


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> Then keep your guessing in your pocket. People can guess a lot of things. And I don't even recognize you.



I don't make threads or post much in the threads you frequently spam and troll. 


Indian Patriot said:


> The pakistanis here are as toxic and insensitive.



Good to see you don't deny that the Indians aren't though. I for one, will deny that claim. Pakistanis don't pollute threads together in massive groups like Indians do. There have persistent singular trolls who do this sort of thing while every Indian seems to jump at the opportunity to pollute threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> I don't make threads or post much in the threads you frequently spam and troll.
> 
> 
> Good to see you don't deny that the Indians aren't though. I for one, will deny that claim. Pakistanis don't pollute threads together in massive groups like Indians do. There have persistent singular trolls who do this sort of thing while every Indian seems to jump at the opportunity to pollute threats.



Have we met before? Obviously not. I didn't even know about your existence before this post. So don't make assumptions my child. 

Indians troll here and so do pakistanis. There are threads started by pakistanis mocking India's defeat and yes Indians did the same. So why this hypocrisy about Indian fans being insensitive? Do you want me to post links about toxic pakistani threads my child?

India have been in OZ for 4 months and lasted only 1 more game than Pak


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> Have we met before? Obviously not. I didn't even know about your existence before this post. So don't make assumptions my child.



You're a persistent and repeated troll which everyone will probably agree with looking at your profile credentials. Most likely an alternative account turned into a main after a hefty ban.



Indian Patriot said:


> Do you want me to post links about toxic pakistani threads my child?



Go ahead, Pakistanis don't do it en-masse like Indians do. Notice how we don't see any denial either. You seem to agree that Indians are toxic and shitpost in massive groups.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> You're a persistent and repeated troll which everyone will probably agree with looking at your profile credentials. Most likely an alternative account turned into a main after a hefty ban.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, Pakistanis don't do it en-masse like Indians do. Notice how we don't see any denial either. You seem to agree that Indians are toxic and shitpost in massive groups.



The only one trolling here like a spoilt child is you. You are a very sad troll. I don't have time to make fake profiles to waste time on the internet like you, my child. 

Who are you to judge? I posted a link which clearly shows pakistanis trolling. You are like an ostrich stuck with his head in the sand and blind to reality. I agree Indians and pakistanis are toxic and shitpost in massive groups like YOU are doing right now. 

In case you did not notice, my child you are trolling here.


----------



## Hiptullha

Indian Patriot said:


> The only one trolling here like a spoilt child is you. You are a very sad troll. I don't have time to make fake profiles to waste time on the internet like you, my child.



Really? You're a special Indian snowflake, I guess. Your compatriots seem to have plenty time to waste making fake profiles to troll.



Indian Patriot said:


> Who are you to judge? I posted a link which clearly shows pakistanis trolling. You are like an ostrich stuck with his head in the sand and blind to reality._* I agree Indians and pakistanis are toxic and shitpost in massive groups like YOU are doing right now.*_



In massive groups? There's one of me... I don't interact with Pakistani trolls, don't help them with their troll wars or any BS like that. Most Pakistanis ignore trolls.


Indian Patriot said:


> In case you did not notice, my child you are trolling here.



Not really. Responded to Levina when you arrived and were angry that while I called Indians members toxic, I didn't say the same for Pakistanis who hardly do anything like you guys do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

chauvunist said:


> [


Security was beefed up based on apprehension.....mark my words, no true cricket fan would even think of targeting Dhoni, not even in his wildest dreams.......
We consider him to be one of the greatest Indian captains of all times who gave us our 2nd World Cup.....
Today's lone fight increased my respect for him many times more.

Respect for Dhoni.....one of the greatest Indian captains of all times.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> HAHAH son we have won world cup TWICE, finalist of 2003 and have seen SF many times. In fact we are 2011 WC champions. We are the team who has whooped your asses 6 times in 24 years. We are the same team who came to your home and owned you in front of your crowd, LOL. As far as crying is concerned please see wahab riaz crying and the pakistani fans.  I can understand your situation as a pakistani, it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Then keep your guessing in your pocket. People can guess a lot of things. And I don't even recognize you.
> 
> Obviously you don't understand English. If you did you would not make such stupid claims.
> 
> The pakistanis here are as toxic and insensitive.
> 
> The animosity and hate between India and Pakistan is nothing new. Both sides will react the same way. If you think otherwise then you are a fool.




What a BS reply all copy paste, you have lost rationality to reply so don't bother replying unless you can type a sentence which makes sense. Please apply some burnol tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Where the hell was Srinivasan when we needed him the most 





Australia's ipl contracts rightnow


----------



## fallstuff

monitor said:


>



Bangladesh jinxed ( Kufa in Bangla ) India !


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

The Unnamed said:


> The first one is good. Rest all are bakwaas.
> 
> Dude, I made that crying boy meme famous here. And honestly, that's reserved for the highest whiners of Asia, bd.
> 
> No Indian has ever cried like that after such a good world cup. Had we been thrown out in group stage, maybe yes...but not in this world cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #yugpurushpart2 #alwaysmuffler






Android said:


> Where the hell was Srinivasan when we needed him the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's ipl contracts rightnow


----------



## Thorough Pro

to indian fans, welcome back to mother earth.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just checking this thread , India Har giya........nooooooooooooo .... really ....mujhe to pata hi nahi tha ye kiya hogiya


----------



## Soumitra

oFFbEAT said:


> Security was beefed up based on apprehension.....mark my words, no true cricket fan would even think of targeting Dhoni, not even in his wildest dreams.......
> We consider him to be one of the greatest Indian captains of all times who gave us our 2nd World Cup.....
> Today's lone fight increased my respect for him many times more.
> 
> Respect for Dhoni.....one of the greatest Indian captains of all times.


Today Arnab tried to take on Dhoni in newshour and the fans responded back with #ShameonTimesNow We are big fans of the game but we know to respect our heros even in defeat


----------



## Al-zakir

Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bhohat cheating ka raj macha rakha tha ...... we feel your pain Bangali team , Aj justice howa when that third umpire gave out

...........Sara bharam nikal giya !!!! 

Sheesha Toot giya


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581113458231549952


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Seems like buying umpire was not enough for India to win against Australia.


----------



## AsianLion

LOL:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772807279455005


----------



## Bang Galore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71




----------



## AsianLion

@asad71

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

The Unnamed said:


> Who cares what Bangladeshis think.
> 
> You are winning the next world cup no ? by crying and flooding the pitches and then whining till you get the world cup ?
> 
> Go practise for that.



Cry me a river Indian


----------



## AsianLion

LOL:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772807279455005


----------



## bongbang

Protest in India. Smashing TV burning poster










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753615498068961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

*An Indian cricket fanatic cut his tongue on Thursday, seeking the ‘intervention of gods’ to make India win the World Cup semifinal against Australia.*

Disappointed by Australia scoring 328 runs as they batted first against India, Sudhakar of Ponneri in Vellore district cut his tongue with a knife at his residence, the Jolarpet police said.

On hearing Sudhakar’s cries, his relatives and neighbours came to his rescue and rushed him to a hospital.

Sudhakar said his action was a way of seeking his Gods’ intervention and make India win the World Cup. However, despite his attempt, India crashed out of the World Cup as Australia thrashed them with an emphatic 95-run victory in Sydney.


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Hiptullha said:


> Really? You're a special Indian snowflake, I guess. Your compatriots seem to have plenty time to waste making fake profiles to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> In massive groups? There's one of me... I don't interact with Pakistani trolls, don't help them with their troll wars or any BS like that. Most Pakistanis ignore trolls.
> 
> 
> Not really. Responded to Levina when you arrived and were angry that while I called Indians members toxic, I didn't say the same for Pakistanis who hardly do anything like you guys do.



I didn't know snowflakes in pakistan had the capacity to think, log into internet and comment like regular people. It's a wonderful place you live in. Sorry to burst your bubble but I am not a snowflake. I am not the PM of India and if my compatriots make fake profiles take it up with them or the forum moderators. 

And there are many Indians who do not encourage Indian trolls including me. You are blind to the fact and you generalise every single Indian member in this forum as toxic which is not a good thing to do. 

I was not angry but amused at your rage. Even now its clear you are an angry child when you call others as snowflakes, LOL, 13 year old kids do that and they look cute. When grown-ups go around calling names they look ridiculous. 

The bottom line is Indians troll pakistanis here and the pakistanis troll Indians here. If you have a problem with trolls in general then call them toxic. Don't shield trolls of one nationlity while accusing others. 

I guess this thread is about the WC match so we have had enough of this discussion. Best if we stick to the topic at hand. Thank You.



HttpError said:


> What a BS reply all copy paste, you have lost rationality to reply so don't bother replying unless you can type a sentence which makes sense. Please apply some burnol tonight



Mirchi lagi? You pakistanis won just one world 26 years ago and you are jumping in joy. We won the 2011 WC and have a FAR BETTER average than pakistan. 

You are so burnt that you cannot even type a sentence properly. Too much burnol on your fingers maybe. BTW when was the last time pakistan played in a SF?


----------



## samv

*Indian fans...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

The Unnamed said:


> Let me show you bongloldeshi, the art of whining.
> 
> Let me show you bongloldeshis whining just on this forum.
> 
> Ready ?
> 
> defence.pk/threads/ind-vs-ban-quarter-final-world-cup-2015.364957/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/to-indian-cricket-fans-i-e-their-defenders.366343/page-6
> 
> defence.pk/threads/icc-destroying-cricket.341755/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/questioning-integrity-umpires-may-sue-mostafa-kamal.366232/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/world-cup-2015-protests-in-bangladesh-over-biased-umpiring.366012/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/two-umpiring-decisions-might-cost-bangladesh-the-quarter-final-vs-india.365855/page-8#post-6947867
> 
> defence.pk/threads/to-all-indian-fans.366775/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/india-vs-bangladesh-world-cup-qf.363526/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/quarter-final-was-pre-arranged-in-indias-favour-icc-president.366081/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/bangladeshi-pm-alleges-quarter-final-was-manipulated-to-tailor-indias-win.366291/
> 
> 
> defence.pk/threads/hasina-says-bangladesh-were-made-to-lose-world-cup-quarterfinal-to-india.366338/
> 
> defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-will-reply-to-injustice-by-winning-next-world-cup-says-sports-minister.366609/page-7#post-6949613
> 
> And finally, after a river of bongloldeshi whining, the TOP whining thread of the year on PDF :
> 
> defence.pk/threads/i-c-c-it-hurt-me-so-much.365912/
> 
> Finally, even before the ind-bd match,
> 
> defence.pk/threads/india-insults-bangladesh-in-fake-world-cup-pepsi-advert.364567/
> 
> Go, run back into Bongloldesh, cricket is not for your likes. No sports is. I'm serious. Really serious. You are unfit to play any kind of sports.
> 
> 
> 
> See another Butthurt guy like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him honorary citizenship of bongLOLdesh



Go burn some poster, smash TV or cut your tongue or testicle. Dont cry me a river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

bongbang said:


> Go burn some poster, smash TV or cut your tongue or testicle. Dont cry me a river
> 
> View attachment 208045



Go and first learn how cricket is played.


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> I didn't know snowflakes in pakistan had the capacity to think, log into internet and comment like regular people. It's a wonderful place you live in. Sorry to burst your bubble but I am not a snowflake. I am not the PM of India and if my compatriots make fake profiles take it up with them or the forum moderators.
> 
> And there are many Indians who do not encourage Indian trolls including me. You are blind to the fact and you generalise every single Indian member in this forum as toxic which is not a good thing to do.
> 
> I was not angry but amused at your rage. Even now its clear you are an angry child when you call others as snowflakes, LOL, 13 year old kids do that and they look cute. When grown-ups go around calling names they look ridiculous.
> 
> The bottom line is Indians troll pakistanis here and the pakistanis troll Indians here. If you have a problem with trolls in general then call them toxic. Don't shield trolls of one nationlity while accusing others.
> 
> I guess this thread is about the WC match so we have had enough of this discussion. Best if we stick to the topic at hand. Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Mirchi lagi? You pakistanis won just one world 26 years ago and you are jumping in joy. We won the 2011 WC and have a FAR BETTER average than pakistan.
> 
> You are so burnt that you cannot even type a sentence properly. Too much burnol on your fingers maybe. BTW when was the last time pakistan played in a SF?



Seriously, no wonder Indians are uneducated, you are the prime example, seriously you copy everything I tell you. You just talk like a little school girl who has no brain of her and copies their friends to look good. Anyways I can't keep up with your BS as far as the better average is concerned please go and get some mental help.

Please also apply burnol today little Indian  now I won't reply to a person who copies me.


----------



## Wolfhound

Hiptullha said:


> Really? You're a special Indian snowflake, I guess. Your compatriots seem to have plenty time to waste making fake profiles to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> In massive groups? There's one of me... I don't interact with Pakistani trolls, don't help them with their troll wars or any BS like that. Most Pakistanis ignore trolls.
> 
> 
> Not really. Responded to Levina when you arrived and were angry that while I called Indians members toxic, I didn't say the same for Pakistanis who hardly do anything like you guys do.


Thanks for shutting that guy up he can be a real pain sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhound

Indian Patriot said:


> We won the 2011 WC and have a FAR BETTER average than pakistan.
> 
> You are so burnt that you cannot even type a sentence properly. Too much burnol on your fingers maybe. BTW when was the last time pakistan played in a SF?


Konsi average? Check the current rankings bhai you guys are only ahead in odi's while in test's and t20's you are nowhere to be found And may i remind you that our record against you is 72 to 51 in odi's, 12 to 9 in tests. P.S we have raped your asses 19 times within india while you only won 11 times in pakistan in odis. while in Tests we raped you gusy 5 times within india while you only won twice in pakistan. Pakistan played its last SF in 2011 so what point were you trying to make?.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This never gets old

Iss dafa , Aleed the cheater dar , did not get to help India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD




----------



## Meengla

Indian Patriot said:


> People in south Asia are passionate about cricket. Pakistanis are happy when India loses a game and Indians are happy when Pakistanis lose. So what are you complaining about?



You got that right. Even my 75 year old mother in Karachi is happy that India lost to Australia  And I am not sad either 

But I have to give the credit to India; I think Pakistani team would have folded much sooner in face of 328 against the Australian attack (though it is a different matter if Australia would have easy scoring time against Pakistani attack).

Indian batsmen are simply better than Pakistani batsmen. Sometimes we don't like to admit that but it is good to give credit where it's due.

Oh, I think Indians really wanted Pakistan to beat Australia in QF--not for some great altruistic reasons but for self-preservation. If India has a lock on Pakistani psyche during WCs then Australia is a too formidable opponent for India.

It's all good. Now I am wishing for NZ victory. They or South Africa were my favorites to win--if not Pakistan!


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

HttpError said:


> who is this guy ?



Indian control kashmiri leader


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

monitor said:


> Indian control kashmiri leader


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Seriously, no wonder Indians are uneducated, you are the prime example, seriously you copy everything I tell you. You just talk like a little school girl who has no brain of her and copies their friends to look good. Anyways I can't keep up with your BS as far as the better average is concerned please go and get some mental help.
> 
> Please also apply burnol today little Indian  now I won't reply to a person who copies me.



Let's not talk about education here kid. I am not the one shouting in joy because the team that beat pakistan beat India in a game of cricket. You are like the little kid who is good for nothing but feels happy because the neighbor lost out on a competition. 

It is you who cannot win against India in last 24 years and feel happy because somebody else did. Maybe you can ask your government to let Australia start up a cricket coaching academy in Pakistan that is if they feel safe.

You can rub off the burnol now little girl. Your pain seems to have ebbed away with Australia's victory.



Wolfhound said:


> Konsi average? Check the current rankings bhai you guys are only ahead in odi's while in test's and t20's you are nowhere to be found And may i remind you that our record against you is 72 to 51 in odi's, 12 to 9 in tests. P.S we have raped your asses 19 times within india while you only won 11 times in pakistan in odis. while in Tests we raped you gusy 5 times within india while you only won twice in pakistan. Pakistan played its last SF in 2011 so what point were you trying to make?.



Get a reality check.pakistan got knocked out by Australia in the QF. Like in any ICC tournament pakistan has always relied on luck rather than skill. It barely managed to reach QF and lost humiliatingly. 

India won 7 matches in a row before losing out to a better team. Such is the nature of the game.

You pakistanis can sit and discuss how Australia is better than everybody else.



Meengla said:


> You got that right. Even my 75 year old mother in Karachi is happy that India lost to Australia  And I am not sad either
> 
> But I have to give the credit to India; I think Pakistani team would have folded much sooner in face of 328 against the Australian attack (though it is a different matter if Australia would have easy scoring time against Pakistani attack).
> 
> Indian batsmen are simply better than Pakistani batsmen. Sometimes we don't like to admit that but it is good to give credit where it's due.
> 
> Oh, I think Indians really wanted Pakistan to beat Australia in QF--not for some great altruistic reasons but for self-preservation. If India has a lock on Pakistani psyche during WCs then Australia is a too formidable opponent for India.
> 
> It's all good. Now I am wishing for NZ victory. They or South Africa were my favorites to win--if not Pakistan!



That's what I am saying. Indians celebrate when Pakistan loses and vice-versa. There is nothing for people to get so excited and worked up here. It's all part of south Asian culture.


----------



## Rocket science

#Mauka #Mauka For Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

This thread is still running! 
Who knew Bangladeshis and Pakistanis will be so much butt-hurt after losing to India.........they just can't get enough of the fact that Australia defeated India ...lol..
Let it go guys, the WC is over........if you can't get over this defeat, how will you cope with your next WC defeat??


----------



## Menace2Society

Still remember aane do series. Beating India in India in front of 100,000 home fans, it just so heartwarming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

